# WF Birthday Thread



## 3Dee

Happy birthday King-Nax 

:hb


----------



## Rated-R Champ

I want to wish WCW Rules a happy birthday today. Happy B-Day, man!

:hb


----------



## CSR

Happy birthday to me?


----------



## Cleavage

Happy Birthday CSR


----------



## seabs

*:hb :hb*


----------



## Cerbs

David said:


> JayMess3, The Midget, DustRiser, OHSNAP, doud (57), hylanderwraith (37), Goodfella_7 (36), Lewd_Squirrel (31), KDude (30), madd-scientist (30), hmmm... (30), fmfmfmfm (29), angleslam80 (29), CenaPumpinItUp (28), lilhustla (27), M.I. Smooth (27), animal (26), supergoku99 (26), jus12345 (26), #1toughestSOB (26), mach daddy (25), pimpdaddyy69 (25), mac_daddy1984 (25), muttsnuts69 (25), WWE_Legend_UK (25), davinx (24), andx29 (24), LaserBlade (23), future360 (23), Skippz (20), King~Nax (20), Chokeslammed (19), DRodri90 (19), Queen_Nemo (18)
> 
> :hb


Wow. I don't think I've heard of a single one of those users. I'm such a n00b.  


:hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Medo

:hb:hb


----------



## Gin

In my time zone I'm now officially an adult. 21 years of awesomeness, bitches!


----------



## Richie

Happy BIrthday Gin!


----------



## JBLoser

:hb: Gin


----------



## TKOK

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Rising

happy birthday gin :hb


----------



## seabs

*:hb Gin*


----------



## Cleavage

Happy Birthday! Gin


----------



## McQueen

:hb: Gin & Tonic!


----------



## Role Model

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KME/BEN/PILE FAN


----------



## Medo

:hb Gin


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Zen

:hb to everyone that i missed out!


----------



## Icon™

:hb to me!!!

Going to the National Baseball Hall of Fame today. It's going to be a good 20th birthday bash!


----------



## mawatte

:hb, Icon!


----------



## Cerbs

*Icon!*


----------



## AWESOM-O

I'm only now noticing a new thread lol, happy birthday whomever.


----------



## El Conquistador

:hb :hb :hb


----------



## Kibondo

And with that, ladies and gentlemen, I am *OLD* again. 22 years.


----------



## B-Dawg

Happy frickin' birthday, Kib. :hb


----------



## Medo

Happy Birthday Icon :hb

OMGWTF you rock *Happy Birthday* Kibooooo :hb:hb

btw, you're not too old


----------



## Mhirn3

KnightMace said:


> :hb to everyone that i missed out!


Mine was on the 3rd so thank u


----------



## Cleavage

Happy Birthday Kibondo.


----------



## Flanny

Happy Birthday Kibondo have a good one.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW

Kib, you're just a year older then me now. You shouldn't feel old because that'll make me later feel the same in the process.

Have a great birthday man. :hb


----------



## Rising

happy birthday to Icon and Kibondo :hb :hb


----------



## MRRSNTNO

Icon™ said:


> :hb to me!!!
> 
> _(7/7)_


Birthday buddies!!!
:hb


----------



## Rajah

Kibondo said:


> And with that, ladies and gentlemen, I am *OLD* again. 22 years.


Boo fucking hoo!


----------



## Richie

Happy Birthday Kib! :hb


----------



## Rising

its my birthday :hb yo myself


----------



## Postage

:hb :hb :hb to Rising!


----------



## DH

Happy Birthday Rising 

form the east


----------



## Flanny

Happy Birthday Rising .


----------



## Haza

Wow, im growing older with this forum, today i'm 19, my first birthday here was my 17th a month after my 16th. Makes you think. Makes me think anyway.


----------



## Victarion

HAZASEXUAL.

Also is DA PARTY STILL ON? :hb


----------



## Medo

*Happy Birthday HAZLAMABAD.*


----------



## Flanny

Happy Birthday Mate!


----------



## Cleavage

Happy Birthday HAZLAMABAD.


----------



## Postage

:hb HAZLAMABAD




Lostfan said:


> Also is DA PARTY STILL ON?:hb


Sure is.


----------



## Rising

happy birthday HAZLAMABAD :hb


----------



## Doddsy_V1

HAZLAMABAD, Happy B'Day

Have a good one mate


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Haza




----------



## IC

:hb..


----------



## Backpack Boogie

Finally 16 years old!!!


----------



## Flanny

Happy Birthday Backpack Boogie.


----------



## IC

Just turned 19!~

And happy birthday to Killswitch too!


----------



## Killswitch

#18

Fuck bitches, get money~!


----------



## Rush

Happy Birthday Noodles and Switchy :hb


----------



## Rising

happy birthday Backpack Boogie:hb,IC:hb and Killswitch™:hb


----------



## Luna23

I was 24 few days ago. It was horrible.


----------



## Flanny

Happy Birthday Killswitch & IC have a good one.


----------



## Medo

*:hb Switchy~!*


----------



## Cleavage

:hb Killswitch

&

:hb IC


----------



## Alim

My birthday today . :hb to me!


----------



## Flanny

Happy Birthday Alim have a Good One.


----------



## Cleavage

:hb Alim.


----------



## mawatte

Happy birthday, Alim.


----------



## Role Model

happy birthday hannah/hans/hanarella/the hanz. the big one six.


----------



## KingKicks

Happy 16th Birthday to Rebecca *Hannah* Simpson! :side:


----------



## Hanz

It's officially the 27th, so i'm now 16, yay!


----------



## DH

Happy Birthday Hannah


----------



## Victarion

:hb may Mickie win as a present.


----------



## Killswitch

happy birthday Hannah.

I hope your birthday consisted of a lot of underage drinking and plenty of grinding.


----------



## Rush

happy birthday hannah :hb


----------



## Rising

happy birthday hannah :hb


----------



## Postage

My birthday is in like 4 months. Can't wait.

oh yeah and happy birthday to the Hannah kid.


----------



## Cleavage

Happy Birthday Hannah


----------



## Medo

Happy Birthday Hannah  I guess you got your gift when Mickie won babe 

Hope you have a great day sweetie <3

:hb:hb:hb


----------



## Flanny

Happy Birthday Hannah.


----------



## Hamada

Happy birthday Hannah!


----------



## Hanz

Thanks guys, I appreciate it .


----------



## Jim

18 today. Happy Birthday to me.

(Also, Happy Birthday Hannah )


----------



## Flanny

Happy Birthday Jim.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper

Yes Jim :hb

And to you miss Hannah :hb


----------



## McQueen

It looks like James became a man, the man! 

:hb DAMMIT JIM!


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HANNAH! I wish you all the best! Have a great day!

AND Happy Birthday Jim!


----------



## Killswitch

Jim Coptafeel said:


> 18 today. Happy Birthday to me.
> 
> (Also, Happy Birthday Hannah )


:hb

Just focus on three things...getting drunk, getting some birthday sex, and coming back on here at the end of the night shitfaced.


----------



## STUFF

Happy Birthday Hannah and Jimmy


----------



## Victarion

Killswitch™ said:


> :hb
> 
> Just focus on three things...getting drunk, getting some birthday sex, and coming back on here at the end of the night shitfaced.


First 2 should be a bigger priority 

:hb tho.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW

Hannah hope you had have a good "sweet" 16th birthday. 

Coptafeel, your username speaks volumes on some of what you need to do for your B-Day obviously. 

With that said, have fun you two. :hb


----------



## Nolo King

Nolo King wishes Hannah Laree a happy birthday!

Hannah rhymes with hammer!

Laree rhymes with, Larry, lawls!


----------



## Champ

My Birthday today on the 28th along with fellow Admin Headliner as always


----------



## Cerbs

*Rock Bottom* and *Headliner*!


----------



## Killswitch

It's Headliner's birthday? He should be banned from WF for a day and be forced to live it up.

Happy birthday, bro.


----------



## Role Model

hb baby k


----------



## STALKER

:hb K
:hb RB
:hb Hannah
:hb Jimmy


----------



## Flanny

Happy Birthday Rock Bottom & Headliner.


----------



## Rising

Happy Birthday Rock Bottom :hb& Headliner:hb.


----------



## Rockstar

:hb Rock Bottom and Headliner.


----------



## Cleavage

Happy Birthday Headliner & Rock Bottom


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW

My birthday present for Headliner later down the line is when I give him an ass whipping in Mario Kart. :hb man.


----------



## Medo

*Happy Birthday Rock Bottom and Headliner*


----------



## 2Slick

Have a good one, Headliner.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

Happy Birthday Rock Bottom and Headliner! All the best!


----------



## Headliner

Oh my. I didn't realize people were aware of it. Just got linked to this thread. Thanks a lot to everyone.


----------



## Killswitch

How could the best administrator be forgotten about?


----------



## Jim

SexSwitch, you slut. :no:

<3

Happy Birthday Headliner.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm thinking to myself, why teh fuck is the HB thread being bumped so much?

Oh shit. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO HANNAH~!

Happy Birthday to Headliner, big slim Jim, and RockBottom!


----------



## Doddsy_V1

Happy Birthday Rock Bottom


----------



## Austin101

So yeah, it's my birhday, lets party.


----------



## Cerbs

*Austin101!*:cheers:


----------



## Flanny

Happy Birthday Austin101 have a good one.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

My Birthday today ;D


----------



## Cleavage

Happy Birthday Austin 101 & Canadian


----------



## Rated-R Champ

My man Nige, you're a year older today, 25 years young!

:hb Nige! Have a great one!


----------



## Flanny

Happy Birthday Nige & Canadian.


----------



## DH

Happy Birthday WWF~! 

:hb


----------



## B-Dawg

Yeh, it's my B-Day. I expect some lovin'. :hmm:



DH. said:


> Happy Birthday WWF~!
> 
> :hb


Thanks. 8*D


----------



## Josh

:hb :hb


----------



## Postage

happy birthday brandon. the big 1-4

wat.


----------



## B-Dawg

Postage said:


> happy birthday brandon. the big 1-4
> 
> wat.


wat...


----------



## Josh

he is actually 11. rite


----------



## Rising

happy birthday wwf :hb


----------



## Medo

*Happy Birthday Canadian, Nige, WWF.*


----------



## Champ

:hb WWF, Nige & Canadian!


----------



## Cleavage

Happy Birthday WWF


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

Happy Birthday WWF!


----------



## RKO920

Happy Bday BRANDON <3


----------



## AKM-95

It's my B-day


----------



## Cleavage

Happy Birthday AKM


----------



## seabs

*:hb :hb*


----------



## Victarion

:hb to all


----------



## 619

Happy birthday everyone! 

:hb


----------



## DH

Today is my birthday


----------



## B-Dawg

It is truly a sad day for the world. Happy Birthday ;D


----------



## Victarion

DHITLER :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## yottsu

:hb:hb

8*D

Though I thought your birthday was on the 20th of April :hmm:


----------



## STUFF

:hb :side:


----------



## Derek

:hb to ME!


----------



## Headliner

Oh my. Happy birthdayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. Throw a party and make all the women dance for you. "Dance, it's my birthday bitch."


----------



## Derek

I'll see if that line works and I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Rising

happy birthday DH :hb and Derek :hb


----------



## Cleavage

Happy Birthday DH & Derek

:hb


----------



## muzzy

My birthday aswell


----------



## Rush

:hb Derek.

and :hb to DHitler~! as well i suppose

*edit:* ^ and to this guy whoever he is 8*D


----------



## btbgod

Happy Birthday Derek, DHitler and Muzzy.


----------



## DH

Happy Birthday Derek 

Happy Birthday muzzy


----------



## B-Dawg

Happy Birthday Derek(s).


----------



## ThaKing

Happy birthday to me!!


----------



## Cleavage

Happy Birthday ThaKing & Muzzy


----------



## Haza

Happy Birthday Derek


----------



## OwenRocky

My birthday is tomorrow. Yay me.


----------



## CC91

My birthday is tommorow too, i turn 18.


----------



## Cleavage

Happy Birthday OwenRocky & CaptainCharisma91


----------



## Stratus

Happy Birthday to me :hb


----------



## Rising

happy birthday OwenRocky :hb CaptainCharisma91 :hb & Stratus:hb


----------



## Cleavage

Happy Birthday Stratus, have a good one


----------



## Victarion

:hb to everyone, particularly yottsu (19th bday :hb)


----------



## yottsu

Got here before me. GRR. 

THANKS LOSTFAP. URWELCUM FOR THE NAME BTW. 8*D

:kiss:



Well... yeah... it's my birthday and stuff :side:

:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb


----------



## Cleavage

Happy Birthday yottsu


----------



## McQueen

How dare you try and steal Aussie and my thunder Yottsu!!!!

:hb: to anyone else great enough to have a birthday today.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Aussie

McQueen said:


> How dare you try and steal Aussie and my thunder Yottsu!!!!
> 
> :hb: to anyone else great enough to have a birthday today.


It's alright Eric, we can still have our own little party now that I'm back from Sydney. 

By the way, I hope you got up to no good on our birthday my dear twin. 

Happy birthday to everyone that celebrated in the last week.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

:hb to me. Turned 30 yesterday


----------



## Cleavage

Happy Birthday to me


----------



## Infamous Canibus

Happy Birthday Michael Jackson.


----------



## AWESOM-O

Happy Birthday to me and whoever else is celebrating.


----------



## TKOW

AWESOM-O said:


> Happy Birthday to me and whoever else is celebrating.


Happy Birthday AWESOME-O...and me. 

:hb:


----------



## McQueen

:hb!!!


----------



## DH

Happy Birthday to all 

:hb


----------



## Yeah1993

16 tomorrow.

Could barely care though.


----------



## seabs

*:hb to all.*


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

Happy Birthday to Jeff Hardy.


----------



## 2Slick

Aussie said:


> It's alright Eric, we can still have our own little party now that I'm back from Sydney.
> 
> By the way, I hope you got up to no good on our birthday my dear twin.
> 
> Happy birthday to everyone that celebrated in the last week.


Happy belated birthday to ya.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

WEll just if anybody wants to know, it's ma 18th birthday on September 2nd, so today 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOP


----------



## Ross McTURTLE

Happy 20th birthday to me and to whoever else is celebrating their birth today.


----------



## Steve Awesome

hbkdxhhh said:


> WEll just if anybody wants to know, it's ma 18th birthday on September 2nd, so today
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOP





Ross McTURTLE said:


> Happy 20th birthday to me and to whoever else is celebrating their birth today.


WOO! Birthday buddies! 

16 today... Legal... Like it makes a diffrence lol.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™

I am 26 today!


----------



## Triple HBK

Happy Birthday to me for yesterday (or today American time - September 14)

and Happy Birthday StoneColdJedi


----------



## Rajah

Oh, Happy birthday for 2 days ago Tim. 

Sorry, I was too busy celebrating my daughter's 8th birthday on the same day.


----------



## Zen

:hb to everyone celebrating one today.


----------



## RKO920

It's my birthday


----------



## Cleavage

Happy Birthday.


----------



## B-Dawg

RKO920 said:


> It's my birthday


Apocalypse ensues.


----------



## Rising

happy birthday RKO920 :hb


----------



## Zen

:hb RKO920!


----------



## Medo

Sorry it's late Happy Birthday RKO920 :hb


----------



## Zen

:hb to everyone today!


----------



## DH

H A P P Y - B I R T H D A Y


----------



## Postage

Happy Birthday Dhitler.


----------



## Cleavage

Happy Birthday DH. Sexual Chocolate


----------



## DH

DHitler said:


> Today is my birthday


Yeah...


----------



## Postage

you ruined it.

happy birthday to significant others celebrating.


----------



## EGame

EGame 2.0

I am 20 today. Sup?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

EGame said:


> EGame 2.0
> 
> I am 20 today. Sup?


Happy Birthday to a fellow Birthday Person. :hb

Today, I turn the rip age of 26. Yeah.


----------



## EGame

happy birthday sir! you have yourself a wonderful day


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

You too, sir.


----------



## bruteshot74

EGame said:


> EGame 2.0
> 
> I am 20 today. Sup?


Happy birthday bud, remember what is today :side:

Happy birthday to PF as well.


----------



## Medo

*Happy birthday PF *


----------



## Zen

:hb PF!!!


----------



## Steve Awesome

Happy belated birthday dude


----------



## CC91

happy birthday


----------



## SenorShocker

Happy belated


----------



## Zen

:hb:hb!!!


----------



## NasJayz

It's now October 8th which means once again it's my birthday. 27 years old .


----------



## Zen

:hb NasJayz long time no see!

Happy Birthday! :hb


----------



## Medo

*Happy Birthday Frankie :hb

*


----------



## Near™

NasJayz said:


> It's now October 8th which means once again it's my birthday. 27 years old .



Happy Birthday, bud! :hb


----------



## Champ

NAS my old pal. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## Sickburn

10/10/1988 which means i am 21 today bitches 
hit me up with those bday reps.


----------



## Zen

:hb Sickburn


----------



## AFH

16/10/1988, today is my 21st Birthday.


----------



## Phenom

Happy Birthday bud.


----------



## Zen

:hb To everyone today!


----------



## KingKicks

19 today


----------



## Cleavage

happy birthday Ben


----------



## Near™

Happy Birthday, Benjo!


----------



## Loopee

Happy bday  Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Zen

:hb Benjo sorry ti's late


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

My B-day in 20 minutes.


----------



## Killswitch

Happy birthday bud


----------



## dele

It was my birthday on Friday. No birthday sex though


----------



## Ross McTURTLE

Happy birthday to cjmacd1989 today.


----------



## Near™

Happy Birthday.


----------



## The Evolved One

This guy right here is 22 years old today. Man, 22 years goes by fast!


----------



## Zen

:hb Y'all!


----------



## Morrison Follower

Can't believe a whole year went by already and that I'm 19!


----------



## BIE

I AM 26 TODAY!


----------



## Cleavage

Happy Birthday BIE hope you have a great day.


----------



## Angelo Batista

Happy Birthday  Have a good one:hb


----------



## Hypno

1 hour and 30 mins until my birthday, Smackdown vs Raw 2010 + Wrestlemania 17, I cant wait!!!


----------



## Zen

Sorry it's late but hope you had a great birthday BIE! :hb


----------



## Fauxhawk

happy birthday everyone! :hb


----------



## Mikey Damage

i wish it listed birthdays at the bottom of the home page like in the old days.

that way, you'd all know it's my birthday today.


----------



## Form the East

:hb to Mikey.

Maybe RVP will get better quickly as a bday present.


----------



## Zen

:hb Everyone that had one this week!


----------



## Victarion

:hb to Postage


----------



## Richie

Happy Birthday Bethany and Chris


----------



## Postage

oh thanks. 

it's totally my birthday in the next hour.


----------



## Lawls

Happy birthday Chris


----------



## Zen

:hb Postage


----------



## Loopee

Go me. Im 18 lol


----------



## Zen

:hb Loopee!


----------



## Isaias4u2nv

YaY Happy birthday to me! Damn I feel old!


----------



## Cleavage

Happy birthday Isaias4u2nv


----------



## Zen

Happy BDay Isaias4u2nv :hb:hb:hb


----------



## V1 Dante




----------



## Medo

*Happy birthday Isaias4u2nv*


----------



## Near™

Happy Belated Birthday, Isaias4u2nv.


----------



## Nabz™

My bday is on the 23rd i just want this girl i like to wish me on my bday on faceboook  thats all


----------



## Zen

Nabz23 said:


> My bday is on the 23rd i just want this girl i like to wish me on my bday on faceboook  thats all


Happy BDay from me :hb


----------



## Leeroy!

yay : )


----------



## Zen

:hb!!!


----------



## Tempest

This is my 4th Birthday I've celebrated here at WF. I turn 22 yrs old today. I was hoping to treat myself to a Barnes & Nobles shopping spree but I'm not sure thats going to happen.

It's going to rain all day here in GA. *sighs*


----------



## seancarleton77

Happy 22nd!


----------



## Nabz™

i turned 16 yesterday


----------



## CC91

Jesus's birthday today merry christmas everyone!


----------



## tombo2326

Officially 21 now (aussie time)


----------



## 2Slick

tombo2326 said:


> Officially 21 now (aussie time)


Happy birthday to ya.


----------



## seancarleton77

I am 23 today just in case anyone wanted to know, I wish you all the best with the New Year, even if you listen to Michael Bolton!


----------



## The_Great_One_316

Happy Birthday. I'm turning 23 myself on Friday.


----------



## Crys134

*Happy Birthday To Me!*


----------



## Flanny

Happy Birthday Crystal Have a good day!


----------



## seancarleton77

Crystal said:


> *Happy Birthday To Me!*


Happy Birthday to you indeed, here's hoping you get a lot of sex, let us all just stop and think about that for a minute. Seriously though have a good time!


----------



## Zen

:hb To everyone that celebrated while I was away! :hb


----------



## Feña

My birthday is he 7 June...


----------



## Zen

why do you have to tell us now?


----------



## Panzer

My birthday was this past Wednesday. I'm 19 now. I totally forgot to post here.


----------



## Zen

:hb Pandemic


----------



## Panzer

KnightMace said:


> :hb Pandemic


Yay!!


----------



## seancarleton77

Pandemic said:


> My birthday was this past Wednesday. I'm 19 now. I totally forgot to post here.


Hope you had a good time, and continue to do so.


----------



## Zen

:hb to everyone celebrating one today!


----------



## Evilerk

Happy B-day to me


----------



## TKOK

Happy Birthday.


----------



## seancarleton77

Happy Birthday to you, and your nice sig!


----------



## Zen

:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb


----------



## Flanny

Happy Birthday Have a good one.


----------



## Zen

:hb to everyone celebrating one today!:hb


----------



## ExtremeGranta

24 Today  :hb


----------



## seancarleton77

^ Have a good one! ^


----------



## Zen

:hb ExtremeGranta


----------



## Medo

*happy Birthday ExtremeGranta*


----------



## Zen

:hb!!!!! TO EVERYONE OUT THERE HAVING ONE TODAY


----------



## AAR

its my actual birthday today!!!!!!!!  i'm 21!!!!


----------



## Zen

AllAboutRandy :hb


----------



## STALKER

As it's 3rd of march, it's now my 21st bday. :hb


----------



## Medo

*Ohh Happy Birthday man :hb hope you have good one 


:hb:hb:hb*


----------



## Zen

TheSoulTaker :hb:hb:hb:hb:hb

ENJOY


----------



## Sickburn

Happy Birthday all.


----------



## Flanny

Happy Birthday Stalker have a Good Day.


----------



## Chain Gang

Happy Birthday, Stalker.


----------



## Zen

:hb:hb;hb


----------



## CM Dealer

Happy Birthday to me


----------



## Lawls

happy bday Dealer


----------



## Amber B

Happy Birthday Dealer.


Happy Birthday to me too!


----------



## CM Skittle

Is it really your birthday Amber? Happy Birthday!!! 

My Birthday is March 20th so you guys can start sending me presents now , lol, just kidding.


----------



## Lawls

happy bday amber


----------



## Zen

:hb Amber


----------



## Amber B

CM Skittle said:


> Is it really your birthday Amber? Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> My Birthday is March 20th so you guys can start sending me presents now , lol, just kidding.


Indeed it is!

And Happy early Birthday to you! 


Thanks everyone. <3


----------



## Sickburn

Happy bday ya'll.


----------



## Zen

:hb TO EVERYONE CELEBRATING ONE TODAY!


----------



## TKOK

Happy Birthday to me. officially 20.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Happy b'day man.


----------



## Zen

:hb:hb:hb


----------



## Lawls

happy bday reid


----------



## Medo

*Happy Birthday*


----------



## Lawls

Happy Birthday John


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOHN!  Have a great one!


----------



## Blaziken

Happy birthday, hope your enjoying yourself!!


----------



## Zen

:hb John


----------



## Medo

*Happy Birthday John*


----------



## Cerbs

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb
......


----------



## Foreshadowed

Today is the 22nd Birthday of PurpleMan so I would like to wish him a fantastic Birthday! Hope you have a good one dude and I'll see you on Friday for some belated Birthday celebrations. Hope your day is filled with joy and you got everything you hoped for. Most importantly, get drunk and enjoy yourself.










Have fun!

HAPPY 22ND BIRTHDAY! :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Zen

:hb Purpleman


----------



## Patrik_Berg

Happy Brithday to everyone celebrating today!


----------



## Zen

:hb To everyone out there


----------



## Sgt. Pepper

Twas my birthday on the 29th


----------



## Jamie1™

2nd of April! Don't forget it.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Happy belated birthday Pepper 

I'll be sure to wish you Happy Birthday on Tuesday Jamie


----------



## Zen

:hb evryone celebrating one!


----------



## Flanny

finally 18! .


----------



## Zen

Flannagan™ :hbx18!!!!!


----------



## JasonLives

Finally 24 years old today!! 

Well, nothing I really looked forward too but still


----------



## Medo

*Happy birthday Flann :hb 

*


----------



## Zen

:hb!!!!!!!!JASON:hb


----------



## Medo

*Happy birthday Jason*


----------



## STALKER

:hb :hb :hb


----------



## JasonLives

Why thanks 

Had a great birthday. A girl friend made a awesome cake and suprised me with, I usually just buy one of those frozen ones


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

:hb Happy Birthday Jason


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

*JUST BROCK LESNAR is.....

24 years old today Saturday 10th April 2010!!!*


----------



## SuperBrawl

:hb :hb


----------



## Zen

:hb Even thought it's late sorry!


----------



## TheFreeMan

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb

Happy Birthday to Foreshadowed!

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Zen

:hb:hb:hb!!!


----------



## Foreshadowed

Thank you for the Birthday wishes guys. I had a pretty good day and got a lot of great stuff along with some money. 

Anyway, thanks once again.


----------



## Zen

^^What did you turn?


----------



## Foreshadowed

22. >:0)


----------



## Zen

Nice


----------



## Ilikewwe11

My B-day is on september 10


----------



## Zen

Ilikewwe11 said:


> My B-day is on september 10


GOOD tell us when it's that day


----------



## Sydney Aradi

today is my birthday!  I turn 25 years old today!  Happy birthday to me!


----------



## Medo

*I'll turn 25 years old in 12th of this month as well 

Happy Birthday Sydney Aradi :hb*


----------



## Steve Awesome

Happy birthday Sydney Aradi:hb


----------



## Zen

:hb Aradi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Staley

I turned 17 on May 1st...

:]


----------



## Victarion

:hb JON POWER


----------



## Zen

:hb man hope you enjoyed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Awesome

:hb Jon Power!


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

:hb for yesterday JP.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

It's my birthday today. I'm now 20 years old.


----------



## btbgod

Happy Birthday ViolenceIsGolden


----------



## Zen

ViolenceIsGolden:hb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockstar

It's my birthday today.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Happy bday man.


----------



## Chain Gang

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Kazz

Officially my birthday today (May 6th). The big 2-2. lol.


----------



## Zen

:hb Kazz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lawls

17 today


----------



## Victarion

:hb MR LAWLS


----------



## yottsu

:hb: LAWLS


----------



## Zen

:hb LAWLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lawls

Thanks guys


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

:hb Lawls!


----------



## Doddsy_V1

Im 21 today 

Happy B'Day Lawlsfan


----------



## Lawls

Happy birthday Doddsy V1


----------



## Zen

:hb Doddsy!!!!


----------



## lilmspayne

27 today  happy birthday to everyone else


----------



## Medo

*Today i turned to 25 years old *


----------



## Zen

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEDO AND LADY PAYNE!!!!!

:hb:hb:hb


----------



## Chiller88

I'm 22 today!


----------



## Zen

:hb Chiller88

ENJOY IT


----------



## TKOK

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

:hb Chiller98


----------



## Cerbs

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEDO AND CHILLER! :hb

HOT FIRE!


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

Happy Birthday Medo and Chiller! Have a good one.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan

20 today. Go me!


----------



## Cerbs

:hb Mr. Kanefan!


----------



## Zen

Mr. Kanefan!:hb:hb


----------



## The_Gizzame™

Hey it's my birthday today....I'm the big two four....

Damn I'm gettin old....time flies after highschool...

Funny story involving my b-day....I went to to take the trash out today and my neighbor across the street who I've just gotten to known over the last several months is sitting there with a birthday balloon tied to his lawn chair while he's drinking beer.

I walk up and after a brief conversation we both realize that we have the same birthday....

small world..


----------



## Cerbs

Happy Birthday, GIZZAME!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Happy Birthday Big Gizz. Have a good one mayne!

And hell yes time does fly once your out of highschool. Or at least after you turn 18.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

The_Gizzame said:


> Hey it's my birthday today....I'm the big two four....
> 
> Damn I'm gettin old....time flies after highschool...
> 
> Funny story involving my b-day....I went to to take the trash out today and my neighbor across the street who I've just gotten to known over the last several months is sitting there with a birthday balloon tied to his lawn chair while he's drinking beer.
> 
> I walk up and after a brief conversation we both realize that we have the same birthday....
> 
> small world..


Happy B-day sir


----------



## Zen

:hb The_Gizzame


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

23 today. Boy does time fly!


----------



## Zen

SC4L :hb


----------



## Cerbs

:hb SC4L!!!!


----------



## Zen

:hb to everyone celebrating today!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Happy belated B-Day SC4L!!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

19 TODAY, mangs. Yay me.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Caesar WCWR said:


> 19 TODAY, mangs. Yay me.


Happy B-day sir


----------



## Vic

Happy b-day Caesar!


----------



## The Matt Reptar

I'm 21 today. But I'm straight-edge, so it'll be a lackluster 21.

EDIT: I guess for someone to notice your post in here you have to make it flashy so...

I'M 21 TODAY BITCHES!!!!!!


----------



## Hiplop

Caesar WCWR said:


> 19 TODAY, mangs. Yay me.


Have a good one


----------



## Mr. Kanefan

Happy Birthday WCW. Have a good one kid.


----------



## Shock

Happy birthday, Caesar.


----------



## Zen

:hb WCW

ENJOY!


----------



## The Matt Reptar

Fuck you guys. It's my birthday too.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Happy B-Day, Reptar!


----------



## Zen

Matt Reptar said:


> Fuck you guys. It's my birthday too.


Calm down 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO!

:hb


----------



## WubWub

ITS MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

WubWub said:


> ITS MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!


Happy B-day


----------



## Sledge.

Happy happy WubWub


----------



## Zen

WubWub :hb:hb:hb


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Happy Birthday to Caesar & M-Rep!


----------



## Sheik

It's my 18th


----------



## TKOK

Welcome into adult hood.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Sheik said:


> It's my 18th


Happy B-day


----------



## Zen

:hb to everyone who celebrated one!


----------



## Medo

:hb:hb


----------



## Rising

:hbSheik


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Happy B-Day Sheik. You gonna humble somebody?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Sheik said:


> It's my 18th


:hb:hb:hb:hb

HAPPY B-DAY SHEIKY!!!

I hope you had a badass 18th B-Day and a fatass blunt to go along with it! 

Haha lets go to The Coliseum now that your of age.


----------



## Zen

Caesar WCWR said:


> Happy B-Day Sheik. You gonna humble somebody?


----------



## Sheik

Thanks everyone. It was an awesome HUMBLING birthday.


----------



## reDREDD

Happy Birthday Sheiky!

Or as we say in the home country, Kil 3am Winta B5air, 3a2bal 1000000 sina 

<3


----------



## Zen

:hb Sheik

enjoyi t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blade

Not saying how old i am today....but i traded in my wheelchair, for one of those cool electric ones  ..........


----------



## Zen

^^BLADE long time no see!


----------



## Blade

KnightMace said:


> ^^BLADE long time no see!


Yeah it has been a while.


----------



## Zen

how u been


----------



## Icon™

Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Lawls

Happy Birthday Icon and everyone else who had one recently 

1000th post finally :hmm:


----------



## Zen

:hb Icon


----------



## Alex

Happy Birthday to Icon.


----------



## dan the marino

It's my birthday today.  Summer birthdays are pretty awesome.


----------



## Zen

:hb Dan marino!


----------



## Rising

belated :hb Dan marino!


----------



## BarackYoMama

Woot I am 19


----------



## Sheik

Happy belated Birthday Dan Marino, and Happy Birthday Priceless Blaze!!!!!


----------



## Rising

Its my birthday today :hb



Priceless Blaze said:


> Woot I am 19


:hb priceless blaze


----------



## Near™

Happy Birthday, Rising.


----------



## DH

Happy Birthday Rising



...GOTCHA!


----------



## Sheik

:hb RISING!


----------



## Haza

HAZASSSSS BIRTHDAYY


----------



## dan the marino

Happy Birthday Rising and Haza! :hb


----------



## Victarion

HAZA :hb


----------



## Rawlin

today i turn 21. hip hip hooray you stupid sluts.


----------



## Punk_4_Life

Happy Birthday, Rawlin.


Mine's 31st, be ready


----------



## Zen

:hb Haza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Role Model

happy birthday you


----------



## Lawls

Happy Birthday Haza, Rising and whoever else had birthdays recently


----------



## Role Model

happy birthday to, and i'm not sure this is accurate, but jsnakej. a warrior of the past.


----------



## Zen

:hb to jsnakej.


----------



## Champ

That time of year again~! July 28th, my birthday 

psst - As well as an Admin's.


----------



## Desecrated

And mine.


----------



## Headliner

Rock Bottom said:


> That time of year again~! July 28th, my birthday
> 
> psst - As well as an Admin's.


Damn riiiiigggghhhhht.

Happy birthday to you and Desecrated.


----------



## [MDB]

July 30th Baby. The big 20! Dammit, no more teen years left


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

July 31st  , hitting the 1 & 5, 15! Feeling older now


----------



## PWG Six

Canadian said:


> July 31st  , hitting the 1 & 5, 15! Feeling older now


One year closer to needing Viagra.


----------



## Punk_4_Life

Canadian said:


> July 31st  , hitting the 1 & 5, 15! Feeling older now


Hell yeah, My birthday aswell. Hit the big ole 17


----------



## Redwood

February 25th. Coming up on the 18th year I've been on this Earth!


----------



## Zen

:hb Rock Bottom and Desecrated. :hb!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DH

Happy Birthday WWF~!!!! 

:hb
:hb
:hb

I'll give you your present on MSN, bitch.


----------



## PWG Six

Happy bday.


----------



## Medo

:hb:hb


----------



## DH

Happy Birthday to me! 

:hb

And if I recall, it's Derek's birthday today as well, so Happy Birthday Derek


----------



## Panzer

DH said:


> Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> :hb


:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb

I've always wanted to post this song.


----------



## Batman

DH said:


> Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> :hb
> 
> And if I recall, it's Derek's birthday today as well, so Happy Birthday Derek


Happy BD. Just Gave you 1,000 credits


----------



## Zen

:hb Everyone celebrating one!!!!!!!


----------



## Lawls

DH said:


> Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> :hb
> 
> And if I recall, it's Derek's birthday today as well, so Happy Birthday Derek


happy birthday derek

:hb


----------



## CC91

My birthday tommorow (14th)


----------



## Zen

Happy Birthday bro! :hb

Enjoy it


----------



## CC91

Dunno why I put I turned 14 yesterday I turned 19 lol. Old age


----------



## Zen

Oh lol I was wandering that too. Thought you might too young lol


----------



## Stratus

:hb to me


----------



## Zen

:hb Stratus!


----------



## Feña

7 June.


----------



## CC91

Happy Birthday KnightMace


----------



## Zen

CC91 said:


> Happy Birthday KnightMace


my birthday is on the 24 August?


----------



## Zen

My birthday!!!!!


----------



## Hiplop

:hb: KnightMace


----------



## BambiKiller

Happy Birthday to everyones whose fall on today... Wish you all the best and a healthy year to come.


----------



## Zen

Thanks Hiplop.


----------



## Nabz™

Ah dammit I missed Mace's bday I wanted to wish you this year lol one of the nicest guys around here happy belated birthday , sorry I couldn't wish you on first hand .


----------



## Zen

Nabz™ said:


> Ah dammit I missed Mace's bday I wanted to wish you this year lol one of the nicest guys around here happy belated birthday , sorry I couldn't wish you on first hand .


Awwwww thanks for that kind message.


----------



## Near™

KnightMace said:


> Awwwww thanks for that kind message.


Happy belated birthday, bud; I sure am not around enough.


----------



## Zen

Near said:


> Happy belated birthday, bud; I sure am not around enough.


It's all good. 

Thanks


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

22 today, shiiiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Zen

:hb Great Muta enjoy!


----------



## Kim100

Happy birthday to everyone.


----------



## Steve Awesome

I'm 17 today. Probably the worst birthday i've ever had...


----------



## Sheik

Happy Birthday bro.

Go get some pussy, I'm sure it'll get better.


----------



## reDREDD

Its alright, my 17 really sucked. Here's hoping the 18th is so much better 

Happy birthday!


----------



## Team Technical

Happy birthday to everyone celebrating today!


----------



## Vic

Just turned 20,and 4 hours before it happens my little brother breaks his leg.


----------



## Zen

:hb Victor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StoneColdJedi™

27 on Tuesday...


----------



## Medo

:hb..


----------



## Hiplop

happy birthday victor :hb


----------



## Zen

:hb SCJ!


----------



## Triple HBK

Happy b'day to me for yesterday


----------



## Hiplop

happy belated birthday HBK


----------



## Zen

:hb HBK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medo

*Happy Birthday Triple HBK*


----------



## BambiKiller

Happy Birthday to anyone who falls this week. Wish you all the best and happy years ahead!


----------



## Zen

:hb to everyone!!!!


----------



## Legendary Ora

Happy Birthday, TO ME! 
And damn you all for not caring or remembering me. <3


----------



## Zen

:hb Ora!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vic

Happy birthday Legendary!


----------



## Zen

:hb to everyone celebrating today!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

I'm 20 today


----------



## Zen

:hb Stikrer, have a blast!


----------



## NasJayz

NasJayz turns 28 today.  :shocked:


----------



## Panzer

:hb Late Edition for Striker!


----------



## Sheik

NasJayz Happy Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## STALKER

:hb :hb Nas :hb


----------



## Hiplop

:hb :hb nas


----------



## Zen

:hb NasJayz!!!


----------



## KingKicks

20 years old today.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Benjo™ said:


> 20 years old today.


Happy birthday dude, have a good one.


----------



## Nuski

16 today


----------



## Zen

:hb lethal assassin enjoy your sweet sixteen!


----------



## Ratedr4life

Just turned 21 today, party is on Friday, gonna get smashed.

Happy Birthday To CM Punk, you shares the same Birthday as me.

Happy Birthday Lethal Assassin, damn 16 feels sooooo long ago.


----------



## Zen

Hope you had a grat day


----------



## IJ

My birthday was on the 18th of October.


----------



## Zen

Sad you didn't get any birthday wisahes but I hope you had a blast.


----------



## Kenny

I'm 20 today, motherfuckers. (H)


----------



## Lawls

Happy Birthday Kenny

Only 20 swear you were older :hmm:


----------



## Zen

:hb 20th Birthday KennY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caligula

:hb miley


----------



## Mafio'

:hb to all ^^


----------



## Zen

:hb to all that celebrated one recently!


----------



## Cleavage

:hb Miley.


----------



## Zen

:hb!!!!!!!!


----------



## Role Model

is this date not on all ya'll calendars?


----------



## Cleavage

Happy Birthday Role Model.


----------



## IJ

Happy Birthday Role Model.


----------



## STUFF

<3 Happy Birthday Benny. I hope someone blows your candle out


----------



## Rush

Role Model said:


> is this date not on all ya'll calendars?


happy birthday benny.


----------



## Caligula




----------



## Kenny

happy birthday you dirty manc


----------



## Headliner

Missed Ben Ben's birthday. 

Hope you got everything you wanted.....and more!


----------



## Zen

Happy birthday!


----------



## Cleavage

Happy birthday Pyro


----------



## Caligula

What are you doing for your birthday Pyro


----------



## Zen

Happy Birthday Pyro!


----------



## Near™

Happy Birthday, Jesus....

Official, unofficial I just can't believe no one posted it.


----------



## Zen

:hb to Jesus I guess


----------



## tombo2326

Randomly state, I am 22 now (28th) and seeing as mum is always away for it with her bf and dad died this year, its first year i have no family so I turn to you guys  sad i know but meh friends areant awake yet.


----------



## Zen

tombo2326 said:


> Randomly state, I am 22 now (28th) and seeing as mum is always away for it with her bf and dad died this year, its first year i have no family so I turn to you guys  sad i know but meh friends areant awake yet.


:hb!!!! Have a good one!


----------



## FITZ

Turned 20 today. 

And a belated happy birthday to Jesus. 

And a future happy birthday to tombo


----------



## Cleavage

happy birthday.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Happy B-day Tay


----------



## Cerbs

Happy birthday, redeadening! :hb :hb :hb


----------



## reDREDD

Awwwwww shucks Cerbs. You da man!


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

Happy Birthday!! Have a great one. :hb:


----------



## Klebold

Happy Birthday Redeadening. Let's hope it's a good one without any tears.


----------



## Kenny

Happy Birthday, Redeadening.


----------



## reDREDD

I hope you get hit by a truck Klebold.

Rest of you, you're all kewl. Love you bros, and Gee


----------



## Kenny

redeadening said:


> I hope you get hit by a truck Klebold.
> 
> Rest of you, you're all kewl. Love you bros, and Gee


come at me bro


----------



## Cleavage

Happy Birthday


----------



## BabyBoy

I WANT TO WISH THE GREATEST ADMIN TO EVER GRACE THESE FORUMS(BAR ME) A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY NITEMARE!!!


----------



## Kenny

Where is Lee anyway? Happy Birthday, Nitemare!


----------



## BabyBoy

He only comes on here when he gets very, very bored.


----------



## Zen

:hb to everyone celebrating one!


----------



## Corey

Happy birthday to me. The big 1-9.


----------



## Medo

*Happy birthday*:hb


----------



## CC91

happy birthday


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

Happy birthday you son of a bitch


----------



## Hiplop

Happy birthday bro


----------



## BkB Hulk

Happy birthday (or so I believe) to Jack Donaghy. I'm not sure if it's currently your birthday now or if it just is here due to time differences, but happy birthday, mang.


----------



## Hiplop

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JACK DONAGHY :hb


----------



## BkB Hulk

Happy 25th Ben, you old bathturd. ;D


----------



## Rush

happy birthday ben. (nice username ******, trolololol)


----------



## Kiz

happy birthday faggotben25yearsold.


----------



## Zen

:hb!!!!!


----------



## Team Technical

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Medo

Happy Birthday


----------



## Hiplop

happy birthday WALLABEN


----------



## Panzer

ME!  Chocolate chip cookie cake FTW! 

It was my birthday btw.


----------



## Alex

Turned 18 two days ago, woo!


----------



## Hiplop

Happy late birthday Alex


----------



## Panzer

Have a happy one Alicks!


----------



## Zen

Hope you had a good birthday Alex sorry for late one!!


----------



## Alex

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## UnsungZer0

Hey it's my 20th birthday. Not really an important one, but I'm happy to have live another year.


----------



## Hiplop

:hb Black Gamer


----------



## Zen

:hb Gamer


----------



## Richard11

Happy Birthday to you..May you have a wonderful day with your friends and family...


----------



## Hiplop

who are you referring to, Rich?

happy birthday to whoever they are :hb


----------



## Hiplop

I'm 19!!!


----------



## CM Dealer

Happy birthday. BTW, I called up LIGHTS and I arranged for her to come over and have a little fun with you. That's cool, right?


----------



## Near™

I knocked off my birthday on the 8th.

Decent time, but a bit of the same old.


----------



## Sickburn

^ happy bday


----------



## soxfan93

Today is my 18th birthday!


----------



## Near™

soxfan93 said:


> Today is my 18th birthday!


Happy 18th Birthday, man. Don't be an idiot like me and celebrate by going and buying a bunch of tobacco products. But if you live in the States, I do recommend going to a club with your buddies or something. Afterall, in the States there are five significant birthdays, so live it up.

16- Drivers License
18- Tobacco and the ability to do a lot more 'adult-esque' things.
21- Alcohol
25- Car Insurance goes down (My personal favourite)
65- Social Security

And wherever he may be- Happy Birthday Rez (If you happen to ever see this, yes, I remembered).


----------



## Hiplop

happy birthday soxfan..


----------



## Zen

happy 18 man


----------



## Tony

I turned 17 today!


----------



## Near™

Happy Birthday, StraightEdgeJesus.


----------



## soxfan93

Thanks a lot guys!

Happy birthday SEJ!


----------



## Medo

*Happy Birthday :hb*


----------



## Hiplop

happy birthday Straightedgedjesus


----------



## Zen

:hb StraightEdge!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Icon™

:hb Justin Bieber!





















Just kidding.


----------



## Hiplop

Happy Birthday Susan Dealer :hb


----------



## CM Dealer

Happy birthday to me
Happy birthday to me
I hope that I don't die...
...in the tsunami


----------



## DH

Happy Birthday, Suze. 

And yes, that would be tragic. A unique present, though ;D


----------



## Medo

*Happy Birthday CM Dealer*


----------



## Zen

:hb CM Dealer


----------



## Amber B

Happy Birthday to me.


----------



## Hiplop

happy birthday amber :hb


----------



## TKOK

I can officially get drunk without having to worry about cops showing up now. Happy Birthday to me.


----------



## Rachel Deserved It

TKOK™ said:


> I can officially get drunk without having to worry about cops showing up now. Happy Birthday to me.


Happy Birthday Bro.


----------



## CM Dealer

Happy birthday TKOK


----------



## Rush

drunk before i turn 21. thats just good form. wish happy birthday to me ;D

also happy birthday to shannon when it rolls around to that time in the states.


----------



## CM Dealer

You guys were born on the same day? What a momentous occasion. Happy birthday RUSH.


----------



## Hiplop

happy birthday RUSH


----------



## DH

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOSTFAP!

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb

I would've made you a cake had you told me earlier.

EVERYONE WISH LOSTFAP HAPPY BIRTHDAY GOGOGOGOGOGO


----------



## Victarion

calm down, :hb to me, 22 today


----------



## Lawls

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOHN AND NICK


----------



## BkB Hulk

Happy birthday BRUSH, Lostfap and Skittle.


----------



## CM Skittle

Aww you remembered my birthday.  Thanks!



Rush said:


> also happy birthday to shannon when it rolls around to that time in the states.


I never knew we had the same birthday! *high five*


----------



## Rush

i remember random shit like that.


----------



## Josh

what a horrible day


----------



## TripleG

Never put it in my profile or made it common knowledge, but today is my birthday! 26 today. 

Now all shall worship me on this day my birth! (just kidding0 

Happy Birthday to all the others cool enough to be born on the first day of Spring!


----------



## Lawls

happy birthday man


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Today is my birthday ... and I was stood up =/


----------



## Hiplop

happy birthday to Triple G and daffneys boy toy


----------



## Medo

*Happy Birthday TripleG & Daffney's Boy Toy.*


----------



## JM

Happy Birthday Guizzz.


----------



## Rachel Deserved It

Happy Birthday to me. Man i wish someone would come over with a Half 0 of some good.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Today is the 23rd Birthday of TheIllusiveMan. Happy Birthday dude, I hope you have a good one and I wish you a fantastic day. I hope you enjoy the gifts and have fun!










Have a good one dude.

:hb :hb :hb

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Zen

Happy Birthday :hb


----------



## BkB Hulk

Happy birthday to Croftaroo.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Thank you. *


----------



## reDREDD

Happy birthday Donna of the gay mafia.

May your days be pink and full of man on man eroticism


----------



## Huganomics

Happy Birthday LC.


----------



## Derek

Happy B-day LC.


----------



## Caligula

how old are you today LC


----------



## JM

Happy Birthday Crofty!


----------



## Arya Dark

*Thank you all and I'm 21, Feech.*


----------



## Dub

OH GOD now you can buy your own drinks, the end is coming people! Happy b-day LC


----------



## Hiplop

happy birthday sabrina


----------



## MKC

People born on 31st March ROCK! including me... time to p-a-r-t-y :faint:

PS: Any of you awesome WF's with the bookface, feel free to add me "AJ WILLIAMS"

Muchos Love.

MKC/AJ
X


----------



## Hiplop

happy birthday AJ WILLIAMS


----------



## Foreshadowed

Happy Birthday to both LC and AJ. Hope both of you had a fantastic day!

:hb :hb :hb


----------



## MKC

Cheers all! the day itself was pretty nice, just family etc... it's the weekend I can't wait for. Tonight house party, tomorrow pub crawl (something called a welly road run, 16-17 pubs all down one road, start at one and die at the last, and Sunday is a meal and then Wrestlemania in the pub all niiiiiiiiiiiiiiight! (guess who isn't going to work on Monday :lmao)

<3 WF.


----------



## Poueff

Happy B-day MKC,and a BIG Happy Birthday to Fardeeno aka The Black Abyss. I hope you aren't wasting your day reading this...


----------



## TheFreeMan

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb

Haven't been on here for a couple of days. But back on the 16th, it was Foreshadowed's birthday. So Happy Birthday, dude. Hope you had a good one.

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Hiplop

happy birthday forshadowed


----------



## Foreshadowed

It was the 15th actually Rich but nevermind, you're a month older than me so your mind is deteriorating quicker than mine, >:0)

Thanks anyway. Loved the gifts.


----------



## Zen

:hb:hb to everyone that's celebrated one in the past few days


----------



## TheFreeMan

Foreshadowed said:


> It was the *15th* actually Rich but nevermind, you're a month older than me so your mind is deteriorating quicker than mine, >:0)
> 
> Thanks anyway. Loved the gifts.


OUCH!!

Shows you how much I know about my friends... But yes, the 15th was your birthday. Glad you liked the presents.


----------



## MKC

Happy b'day folks!


----------



## Sydney Aradi

Today is my 26th birthday


----------



## Role Model

:hb


----------



## Hiplop

:hb sydney


----------



## Lawls

18 today


----------



## Near™

Happy 18th, Lawls. 

I will throw you some birthday reputation as soon as my 24 hours is up.


----------



## Hiplop

happy birthday mr steven(Y)


----------



## Von Doom

Happy birthday guys.


----------



## CM Dealer

Sup? 

Happy birthday Steven


----------



## BkB Hulk

:hb Lawls.


----------



## Stojy

Happy birthday, Lawls. And go pies.


----------



## Zen

:hb to all!


----------



## Mr. Kanefan

21 today - Go me


----------



## slassar136

Happy Birthday:hb


----------



## Poueff

Just turned 13 =)


----------



## MKC

Happy B'day to all the greats born today.


----------



## Hiplop

happy birthday jota


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

MKC said:


> Happy B'day to all the greats born today.


Why thank you sir, I knew somebody cared. :hb to me.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

24 today


----------



## Hiplop

Roy no wait Rigor said:


> Why thank you sir, I knew somebody cared. :hb to me.


9 days late but :hb

:hb to stonecold4life


----------



## CM Dealer

Happy birthday StoneCold. Didn't see yours Roy (oops) but happy birthday anyway.


----------



## BkB Hulk

First anniversary of my 18th birthday today.

Yes, I'm 19.


----------



## Hiplop

:hb


----------



## Kenny

Happy BULKday, you ****** munching cunt.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

BkB Hulk said:


> First anniversary of my relationship with Josh


Nice to hear. Congrats

and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Zen

:hb to all celebrating!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Tis my B-Day today.

Big 2-0. Oooh. I've been alive for two decades now.


----------



## BkB Hulk

Happy birthday Dubya.


----------



## Near™

Happy Birthday to my younger cousin who turned 18th on the 8th.


----------



## Alex

Happy Birthday to everyone who is celebrating another year on this planet, today.


----------



## Hiplop

happy birthday WCW


----------



## Von Doom

Turned 19 eleven minutes ago, feel free to toss some good wishes/rep/credits my way 

Only joking, I'll report back with what I got later on, only just past midnight now.


----------



## Hiplop

:hb husky and SONIC


----------



## BkB Hulk

Happy birthday Everton scum.


----------



## Shepard

Been 18 for a good 9 hours now, had a pretty good night and day. Feels goodmen.


----------



## Sheik

I'm 19!!

Time to cross over the border to lolCanada and get drunk legally!!


----------



## BkB Hulk

:hb GUS


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Sheik your name is Gus? Lol

But have a good one man.


----------



## Zen

:hb bro!!


----------



## TKOK

Happy Birthday.


----------



## D17

18 at this very moment, no longer 17, yeeeeeah maaan.


----------



## geraldinhio

Twenty years old today , shit just got serious .


----------



## Hiplop

:hb


----------



## BarackYoMama

No longer a teen I'm now Twenty! BRING IT ON!


----------



## Scott_90

Happy birthday to you all, hope you had great ones.


----------



## just1988

23 today...1 more year and I need to grow up/sort my life out!


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

yea birthday. Excuse get intoxicated i suppose.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

Twenty One today damn...


----------



## Cole Phelps

Rahi said:


> Twenty One today damn...


your hot


----------



## Zen

:hb!!! to all


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

25 today. Damn! I don't look a day over...26. Guess I better start getting a little bit serious...


----------



## Zen

Hope you had a great day burtha!


----------



## Headliner

Hi!


----------



## BkB Hulk

Hi!

:hb


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

Happy birthday Headliner and everyone else.


----------



## Headliner

Thanks!


----------



## ABrown

:hb Headliner


----------



## Flanny

Happy Birthday Headliner and whoever else's birthday is today.


----------



## CM Dealer

:hb Headliner


----------



## Cole Phelps

Happy Birthday headliner i hope you had an awesome day . Btw when was this from created ?


----------



## Eddie99

Happy Birthday friend!


----------



## CC91

Turn 20 tommorow (14th) 

Got to the stage where I don't want to be older now


----------



## Pop Tatari

24 today getting old lol. Happy birthday to anyone else celebrating


----------



## Cole Phelps

happy birthday guys i hope you had fun


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Happy Birthday McQueen (Y)


----------



## BkB Hulk

Happy birthday, Queeny. I hope the kids enjoy the party in your van.


----------



## Lawls

Happy Birthday McQueen


----------



## CM Dealer

Happy Birthday McQueen


----------



## Flanny

Happy Birthday McQueen.


----------



## McQueen

Thanks.

I'll pick you up at 3 BULK.


----------



## spitfire1000

My birthday tomorrow!


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW

Happy B-Day McQueen.

You prick.


----------



## peep4life

Happy Birthday McQueen, you sexy man. (you look like John Hamm in my head cause that was your avatar forever).


----------



## Near™

Happy Birthday, Rez. 

I wish he would come back.


----------



## McQueen

Me too.


----------



## STUFF

eric :hb


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

Happy birthday McQueen and spitfire1000.


----------



## McQueen

Next year I expect one of the two posters above to jump out of my cake.

Okay fine it will more likely be STUFF.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

Most likely lol.


----------



## Hiplop

:hb oldman!

Only have a few left, so make this one good :side:


----------



## McQueen

That hurts Hiplop.


----------



## Hiplop

sowwee queeny


----------



## McQueen

I'm still getting over the fact LipsLikeMorphine doesn't want to jump out of a cake and you have to emotionally sucker punch me like that.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

I will get BkB Hulk to jump out of the cake for you. That should be even better.


----------



## Don Draper

Happy belated birthday McQueen, here's hoping Kiernan Shipka doesn't jump out of the cake at your next birthday.


----------



## McQueen

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> I will get BkB Hulk to jump out of the cake for you. That should be even better.


Alright, but i'm gonna make BULK wear a long black wig.



Don Draper said:


> Happy belated birthday McQueen, here's hoping Kiernan Shipka doesn't jump out of the cake at your next birthday.


:lmao awesome.


----------



## Headliner

Birthday happy.


----------



## Near™

Happy Birthday, McQueen.

Sorry I missed you earlier.


----------



## McQueen

Its all good. Not really a big deal to me anymore.


----------



## MrMister

I came in here for a Don Draper post and found out it was McQueen's birthday.

Happy Birthday, may you always have wars, boars, and whores.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

for McQueen.










How old are you now anyways?


----------



## Zen

MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## McQueen

Happy Birthday Stylin'


----------



## Theproof

Don't know you but I gotta give you props for the Friday sig. Happy B-day man.


----------



## Fail

How nice of everyone to wish me a Happy Birthday! <3.


----------



## BkB Hulk

:hb to the New South Welsh version of me.


----------



## McQueen

:hb Fail


----------



## CM Dealer

:hb Fail


----------



## THEBIGMAN212

*My Birthday*

It was my birthday yesterday. Another year of my life has passed!


----------



## Cleavage

my birthday yay


----------



## Flanny

Incredibly Hawt said:


> my birthday yay


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Burkarl

42 minutes left of my birthday, so i can still do this. YAY ITS MY BIRTHDAY....now to look for some leftover cake


----------



## AlwaysBrave

Birthday in about an hour and a half. Finally done with that teen bullshit. 20s here I come!


----------



## Zen

:hb you guys!!!


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

Today is my 1 year birthday on this forum lol.


----------



## McQueen

Only 17 more years till your legal then.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine

I know .


----------



## BkB Hulk

You've never worried about that, Queeny.


----------



## McQueen

I can't resist your nubile young e-body Sasha BULK.


----------



## Medo

:hb


----------



## Zen

Happpppppy Birthdayyyyyyy


----------



## Vic

Just turned 21 :hb.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™

^^Welcome to the legal booze crowd 

28 on Wed.


----------



## Huganomics

Happy birthday to my broken elbow, which I broke in Gym class two years ago today. 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk

Happy 21st to Evolution. :hb


----------



## CM Dealer

:hb Evolution


----------



## RKO920

HAPPY 19TH BIRTHDAY TO ME!


----------



## Magic

Happy birthday to Evolution and RKO920.


----------



## Cerbs

28 for me today. :hb


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

We Are Legion said:


> 28 for me today. :hb


HAPPY BIRTDHAY, LOVE! :hb


----------



## McQueen

:hb Cerbs


----------



## MrMister

Romo did it for you Cerbs. Don't ever forget that. Happy Birthday man.


----------



## Headliner

So can I sound the alarm because it's going to be crazy?


----------



## Medo

We Are Legion said:


> 28 for me today. :hb


*Happy Birthday bro :hb






<3*


----------



## Cerbs

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Hiplop

make sure lorraine gets lots of cake 

have a good one, man


----------



## Zen

:hb to all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stax Classic

My 25th name day today, the 25th.


----------



## Zen

^:hb


----------



## WOOLCOCK

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SEABS. You amazing uploader of matches you.


----------



## Zen

:hb Seabs!


----------



## El Conquistador

My birthday today will consist of nothing but work and class. Go me!


----------



## CM Dealer

Happy birthday Father Flex


----------



## Magic

Ya happy birthday Flex. Hope you enjoyed working.


----------



## Nuski

Today is mines :hb


----------



## KingKicks

21 today.


----------



## BkB Hulk

:hb Benjo.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Happy Birthday to Me :hb :hb

And a Happy Birthday to my fellow Oct 26ers, and of course CM Punk :hb

Drink up and have an awesome time(except CM Punk, enjoy a Diet Pepsi)


----------



## holycityzoo

Turning 22 today. Yes I was born on mischief night, if you get to know me it makes sense lol


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Just turned 22 .


----------



## Kenny

noone cares cockhead

:hb


----------



## Huganomics

Rockhead said:


> Just turned 22 .


One day earlier and you would've been born on the same date that Fearless came out(not the same year though, obv). :mark:

:hb bro


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy birthday, peeps =)


----------



## Hypno

Just turned 17, yeah, I'm pretty damn young..


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: WF Birthday Thread (SHEP SUCKS)*

Happy 22nd birthday to T-Swift.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: WF Birthday Thread (SHEP SUCKS)*

:hb to me.


----------



## Hiplop

*Re: WF Birthday Thread (SHEP SUCKS)*

:hb words


----------



## Near™

*Re: WF Birthday Thread (SHEP SUCKS)*



WordsWordsWords said:


> :hb to me.


Happy Birthday and some reputation to go with it.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: WF Birthday Thread (SHEP SUCKS)*

:hb Pez


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: WF Birthday Thread (SHEP SUCKS)*



WordsWordsWords said:


> :hb to me.


:hb


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: WF Birthday Thread (SHEP SUCKS)*

Thanks dudes.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: WF Birthday Thread (SHEP SUCKS)*

:hb Words


----------



## Zen

*Re: WF Birthday Thread (SHEP SUCKS)*

:hb!!!!!!

what is SHEP?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: WF Birthday Thread (SHEP SUCKS)*

Shepard, the wannabe Aussie poster.


----------



## Aid

*Re: WF Birthday Thread (SHEP SUCKS)*

:hb Words! Slightly belated.


----------



## FITZ

I'm 21 as of 12 minutes ago. 

Spending my birthday at DMV getting a new license because mine has now expired!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy birthday, bro.


----------



## Near™

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm 21 as of 12 minutes ago.
> 
> Spending my birthday at DMV getting a new license because mine has now expired!


Happy Birthday, man.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

happy birthday forum bitch


----------



## CamillePunk

Happy Birthday Fave Five member Catalanotto!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

How the fuck do people know this? SECRET CALENDER?

Thanks to all who wish a happy birthday. I shall let you know if a kidney fails by the end of the day.


----------



## CamillePunk

Catalanotto said:


> How the fuck do people know this? SECRET CALENDER?
> 
> Thanks to all who wish a happy birthday. I shall let you know if a kidney fails by the end of the day.


If that happens I know of 5 people who would give you their kidney in a heartbeat it is spelled "calendar" by the way.


----------



## CM Dealer

You know you want that cake.


----------



## CamillePunk

Well yeah cause it'd mean she's 21 again


----------



## Panzer

<---------------This guy! Right here! 21 years old!


----------



## FITZ

Happy birthday. Now go get drunk.


----------



## Brye

It's my birthday.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

I'd wish you a happy birthday but I spotted you voted against me in the Skittle Membership thread...and you're a dirty Dibiase mark.....




Nah I'm kidding, happy birthday Brye! How old are ya if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Brye

:argh:

Thanks man, turned 20 today.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Sweet, not far away from the big 21 then. Turn 21 myself in just over 2 months, it doesn't mean as much over here as it does in the US (18 is pretty much our landmark seeing as you're then old enough to enter clubs, buy alcohol/tobacco etc) but its still going to be a pretty big landmark: even if I have little clue how to celebrate it.


----------



## McQueen

Fucking kids. Happy Birthday Brye.


----------



## MoveMent

Brye said:


> It's my birthday.


Happy belated :hb:


----------



## Near™

Happy Birthday to me. 

23 years old, I call it LeBron.. Before he was lame and changed his number.


----------



## McQueen

:hb Dude


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

NearSamcro™ said:


> Happy Birthday to me.
> 
> 23 years old, I call it LeBron.. Before he was lame and changed his number.


happy bday man


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy birthday, guys =)


----------



## lewieG

Belated late birthday to me from myself, for last Friday, wooo!


----------



## Hiplop

Happy birthday to myself


----------



## Horselover Fat

Hiplop said:


> Happy birthday to myself


We've got the same birthday

*fistbump*


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Hiplop said:


> Happy birthday to myself


Happy B-day Hiplop !


----------



## Hiplop

WCW said:


> We've got the same birthday
> 
> *fistbump*


I'm honoured 

and thanks WUTO


----------



## Near™

Happy belated Birthday WCW and Hiplop. 

And I just wanted to tell everyone I appreciated the comments and reps. Sorry I was about a week late, but I decided to take a trip down to Michigan for a week.


----------



## Zen

Happy Birthday everyone!!!!!


----------



## Tony

I turned 18 today!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy birthday =)


----------



## TKOK

Happy Birthday to me.


----------



## FoxSteiner

TKOK! said:


> Happy Birthday to me.


* Happy Birthday/Alles Gute zum Geburtstag/Feliz Cumpleaños!!! How old you're turning? Celebrate it big time (Y)
*


----------



## Ghetto Anthony

:hb


----------



## Amber B

Happy Birthday to my fellow Pisces. My birthday was on the 12th.


----------



## Rush

seeing as its the 20th down here...










22 today


----------



## CamillePunk

Rush said:


> seeing as its the 20th down here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 today


Happy Birthday handsome.


----------



## Shepard

Rush said:


> seeing as its the 20th down here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 today



:hb old man


----------



## TripleG

I turn 27 today. All shall tremble before me & worship me for the monarch that I am!!! 

Or not. Whichever you want, ha ha.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

25 today brahs


----------



## Foreshadowed

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY RICH!!!*

Happy 24th Birthday to Rich (aka TheIllusiveMan). I hope you have a fantastic day and that you enjoy your gifts. Have a good one!










Best wishes dude.


----------



## Punkhead

My birthday is October 28!


----------



## scrilla

21 in less than 24 hours bitches


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Happy early birthday Scrilla!


----------



## scrilla

thx :hb


----------



## Shepard

:hb scrilla


----------



## CMWit

Happy Bday Scrills, 08er


----------



## TheFreeMan

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb

*TO FORESHADOWED!*

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Turned 21 today, if McQueen makes a sheep comment on my birthday I'm gonna rage.


----------



## AzureShark

Got my birthday on Friday. Turning 17. Having a bunch of friends over and watching Australia vs. New Zealand. Can't wait to kick back and relax while watching rugby league.


----------



## Zen

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA

Its my birthday and I have to spend it in the hospital and then in work. woe is me.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO FRANK CATALANOTTO

I HOPE YOU LIKE WRESTLING AND SEE ME HERE BABY


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Catalanotto said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO FRANK CATALANOTTO I HOPE YOU LIKE WRESTLING AND SEE ME HERE BABY


Frank Catalanotto the baseball player?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Yes


That is where I got my name from <3


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Awesome I'm a huge baseball fan (Texas Rangers fan) so I totally know who that is. Very solid player, left handed bat, etc. I assume you like the Jays being from Canada?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Jays are my favorite baseball team indeed.

I don't normally root for Canadian teams, though, because I am from the slums of Buffalo. RICK JAMES WAS THE PRIDE OF OUR CITY.

Still, I don't even really go for Buffalo teams, either. I am proud when the Bills win, though, but none of my teams are from Buffalo.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Thats cool. I met Ricky Romero a few years ago when he was in college. Very down to earth guy. 

Hey if you are a Bills fan at least you are loyal, ya know?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I am not, though <.<

I like Dallas. BRING DA HATE

I don't hate the Bills, either, I just like when they win games because they are my home city. Other than that, I don't really call myself a fan at all, lol. Just home pride, I guess.


My favourite baseball player of all time is Pat Hentgen. Frankie is #2.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

I totally remember Pat Hentgen. 

I started following you on twitter just fyi. Cool page. Thats so awesome you got to meet Piper. I would have loved to of met Mach before he passed.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Awesome, thanks =)


Macho Man will always be one of the BEST. His feud with Jake the Snake is one of the best feuds EVER.


----------



## Kazz

Birthday today. But got sent this yesterday which was pretty cool:


----------



## James Curran

Catalanotto said:


> Awesome, thanks =)
> 
> 
> Macho Man will always be one of the BEST. His feud with Jake the Snake is one of the best feuds EVER.


IKR? Ooooooooooooooh yeah! It's about to get real on this thread. Macho man rules the planet...


----------



## Huganomics

Birthday's today. I feel so old with each new one, despite being just a young chap. 

GLORY DAYS, THEY'LL PASS YOU THE FUCK BY


----------



## Brye

Happy birthday.


----------



## Ruth

Turned 16, eight minutes ago :3

Feeling froot, but I shall have a lazy one this year...


----------



## Jobberwacky

:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TO ALL THOSE WITH RECENT B'DAYZ. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Lawls

19 today, getting old


----------



## JT Martin

I'm 18 today.

:cuss: Mom is being bitchy today.


----------



## chargebeam

25 today. Holy shit.


----------



## Von Doom

24th June, means I just turned 20. No longer a teen.


----------



## AJ

It was my birthday on the 22nd... Happy Birthday to anyone who has had/is having one soon.


----------



## Shepard

19 today


----------



## Magic

no one cares shepard. :kobe


no just kidding, happy birthday. I also wasn't actually kidding about the first part. :kobe3


----------



## McQueen

I care and i'm worth more than any Canadian other than GSP or Gretsky.


----------



## Bubz

22 yesterday .


----------



## Cactus

You're fucking old, Bubz. Happy birthday.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah, half way to 44  lol.


----------



## Zen

Happy birthday every who recently cerebrated one lol


----------



## Bushmaster

Bday was yesterday. Didnt know there was a bday thread lol. Happy bday to everyone yesterday and today.

Leo's rule


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Happy birthday to Liberty_Jac!


----------



## CMojicaAce

My brother's birthday is today. Does that count...?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

8/8/89!!! aww yeah! I'll be spending my birthday moving furniture into my new apartment, getting an oil change, and driving 5 1/2 hours to pittsburgh!


----------



## scrilla

:hb


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Happy Late Birthday WF :hb:yes


----------



## Zen

My birthday


----------



## HankHill_85

Hey, mine was yesterday too, dude!

Spent it with a cold drink, a steak, and The Big Lebowski Limited Edition Blu-ray.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

And mine is tommorow, 25!
Lol.
Happy Birthday Dolce!


----------



## Jobberwacky

:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb



HIPPY HOPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> My birthday





HankHill_85 said:


> Hey, mine was yesterday too, dude!
> 
> Spent it with a cold drink, a steak, and The Big Lebowski Limited Edition Blu-ray.





SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> And mine is tommorow, 25!
> Lol.
> Happy Birthday Dolce!


:hb

summer birthdays are either the best, or the worse; no in-between.


----------



## Medo

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> My birthday


Happy Birthday bro :hb


----------



## JT Martin

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> My birthday


Happy Birthday.(Y)


----------



## Zen

Cheers! (Y)


----------



## Green Light




----------



## NearFall

I turned 20 today. Unfortunately I was greeted with a night of no sleep and have an Organic Chemistry exam! unk3
Will most likey celebrate when college returns to term time.


----------



## Zen

Medo said:


> Happy Birthday bro :hb


Thanks so much!


----------



## PVP|FTW

NearFall said:


> I turned 20 today. Unfortunately I was greeted with a night of no sleep and have an Organic Chemistry exam! unk3
> Will most likey celebrate when college returns to term time.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Zen

Skyfall said:


> :hb
> 
> summer birthdays are either the best, or the worse; no in-between.


My one was definitely awesome!


----------



## CMojicaAce

18th Birthday today 8D


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

^ Happy B-day dude!


----------



## Zen

:hb to all!!!!


----------



## Vic

Just turned 22 today.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Vic said:


> Just turned 22 today.


:hb

22 means nothing in USA (if you're from there), but happy birthday anyways


----------



## Vic

Skyfall said:


> :hb
> 
> 22 means nothing in USA (if you're from there), but happy birthday anyways


:lmao I can already buy booze legally, so you're pretty much right.


----------



## StoneColdJedi™

Happy birthday to all around me... and happy birthday to me on Friday... 29, babay!


----------



## Night King

The big 21 today


----------



## McQueen

:hb


----------



## Zen

:hb


----------



## Callisto

Turning 19 next month...... omg I feel old.


----------



## ForestCrush

your old? Im 21 on October 24th


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Finally hit 18!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

:hb


----------



## Lady Eastwood




----------



## Stax Classic

Big 2-6 in 40 minutes.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Have a good one Pum'

And anybody else who has one today.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb


----------



## Mr. Perfect

ForestCrush said:


> your old? Im 21 on October 24th


That's nothing. The two people that have posted on this page so far are both over 26. 



> Big 2-6 in 40 minutes.


Welcome to the club. :hb


----------



## BULLY

I turn 31 in January.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan

I know you all may not believe this but today 1st October is my birthday


----------



## Lady Eastwood

:hb:hb:hb:hb


----------



## JT Martin

Happy Birthday, KKF.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

Happy belated bday, KKF, my nephew was just born that day, and today's my birthday.


----------



## Callisto

Turned 19 today. :cheer:


----------



## 189558

......


----------



## NasJayz

Just turned 30 and I'm going to see raw .


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

For anyone that has a birthday coming up.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

mine was today


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Ziggler Mark said:


> mine was today


:hb


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

Ziggler Mark said:


> mine was today


Here's a cookie....cake.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles

Oh that's a shame. I thought it would be Sheamus's birthday, so I would have a chance to say:


----------



## BLKJeez.

Ziggler Mark said:


> mine was today


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QhKQKLiHxAw

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Punkhead

Today, October 28, is my birthday.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

TomasThunder619 said:


> Today, October 28, is my birthday.


Happy birthday dude!

May Mascara de la Muerte rule the PWA! 

:hb:


----------



## Punkhead

SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> Happy birthday dude!
> 
> May Mascara de la Muerte rule the PWA!
> 
> :hb:


Thanks, man.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb

Still pretty sad when people come in to the thread and have to announce it's their birthday because no one else does/cares.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

I have next week. :kobe2


----------



## Curry

I don't care how sad it is, HIAC just started of my Birthday, good time


----------



## Patrick Bateman

:snrub


----------



## Nostalgia

It's my birthday today. 



I Curry I said:


> I don't care how sad it is, HIAC just started of my Birthday, good time


And I get Survivor Series tonight. (Y)


----------



## Mr.Cricket

Nostalgia said:


> It's my birthday today.
> 
> 
> 
> And I get Survivor Series tonight. (Y)


Happy birthday man.

Imagine if Ziggler cashes in his MITB at Survivor Series and win the title. It would be a perfect gift.


----------



## BULLY

Mr.Cricket said:


> Happy birthday man.
> 
> Imagine if Ziggler cashes in his MITB at Survivor Series and win the title. It would be a prefect gift.


If that happened, I think it would be everyone's birthday


----------



## heyimthemiz

I get raw today since im in the uk


----------



## Zen

:hb to everyone that's celebrated one!


----------



## ConnorMCFC

My birthday today  (4th December)


----------



## DualShock

How the Roddy Stole Christmas said:


> :hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb
> 
> Still pretty sad when people come in to the thread and have to announce it's their birthday because no one else does/cares.


Today is my birthday


----------



## roadkill_

DualShock said:


> Today is my birthday


Mine too!!

Brother!!


----------



## NearFall

DualShock said:


> Today is my birthday





roadkill_ said:


> Mine too!!
> 
> Brother!!


Happy Birthday to both of ye


----------



## DualShock

roadkill_ said:


> Mine too!!
> 
> Brother!!


Great!










12-12-12 the greatest date of the year
Happy Birthday (Y)



NearFall said:


> Happy Birthday to both of ye


Thanks


----------



## Jigsaw

My birthday today, 3-0 Manchester City win as a present.


----------



## Zen

:hb to all!!


----------



## StarzNBarz

January 9th. My birthday.

One year closer to the grave. :bron3


----------



## Dunk20

On a fucking monday.


----------



## Three Dog

happy birthday to all!


----------



## BULLY

It's my birthday today.

Yee-ha.


----------



## HoHo

Happy birthday Bully, mines tomorrow.


----------



## BULLY

Cheers (Y) have a good one


----------



## Boulle

BULLY said:


> It's my birthday today.
> 
> Yee-ha.


Happy Birthday. 










Or drink beer like a Man.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Today I'm 30 and I hate it.


----------



## Brye

It's my birthday.  :mcgee


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Happy birthday Brye buddy! Long time no speak  .


----------



## Brye

Thanks man. 

I'll be back active in the DVD thread soon. (Y)


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Music to my ears  . Been a while. I promise we'll stifle all Angle talk to a minimum  .


----------



## SonoShion

turned 22 today. :


----------



## Boulle

Happy birthday Rousey. Hope you have a boss day.


----------



## McQueen

:hb to people on this page


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Boulle said:


> Happy birthday Rousey. Hope you have a boss day.


----------



## STEVALD

Happy B'day Moz! :hb:


----------



## Amber B

Happy Birthday to my old ass.


----------



## CMWit

Amber B said:


> Happy Birthday to my old ass.


Happy B Day to you Amber B! And am sure you're not all that old, fuck in two weeks I take one step closer to 40! Two more years to go....











































fuck me


----------



## Shepard

:hb Amber!


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb


----------



## Klee

CMWit said:


> Happy B Day to you Amber B! And am sure you're not all that old, fuck in two weeks I take one step closer to 40! Two more years to go....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fuck me*


_Well, that's a bit forward. _

---

:hb *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL WHO HATH PROGRESSED IN AGE THIS DAY.* :hb


----------



## Headliner

Birthday happy!


----------



## Blade Runner

Happy Birthday Mrs. Super Moderator!


----------



## Meki

Happy birthday! :hb

Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Amber B said:


> Happy Birthday to my old ass.


My tongue is in it.

Hope you had a great birthday, BABY.


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Amber B said:


> Happy Birthday to my old ass.




happy birthday! 

got it in before midnight!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Her birthday was on the 12th, bish, we were both 24 hours fashionably late.


----------



## Cookie Monster

I haven't seen Amber post all day. I think she may have drank a bit too much :lol

It's my Birthday tomorrow (Friday) :mark:


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Catalanotto said:


> Her birthday was on the 12th, bish, we were both 24 hours fashionably late.


i avoided being TWO days late! :


----------



## Amber B

Catalanotto said:


> My tongue is in it.
> 
> Hope you had a great birthday, BABY.


I splooged a little.



Cookie Monster said:


> I haven't seen Amber post all day. I think she may have drank a bit too much :lol
> 
> It's my Birthday tomorrow (Friday) :mark:


You're a trolling Pisces! No wonder I like you. :lmao
I'm reserving my inebriation for Sunday.


----------



## Rush

well us Pisces are the best star sign


----------



## Cookie Monster

Us Pisces got to stick together you see!


----------



## Cookie Monster

Happy Birthday to me


----------



## Klee

Cookie Monster said:


> Happy Birthday to me


:hb


----------



## Cookie Monster

The Iron Sheik just retweeted me due to it being mine and his birthday. I don't know whether to laugh or cry. :lol


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb


----------



## Nostalgia

Cookie Monster said:


> Happy Birthday to me












:hb


----------



## TKOK

Happy birthday to me.


----------



## The Big Boy

Cookie Monster said:


> The Iron Sheik just retweeted me due to it being mine and his birthday. I don't know whether to laugh or cry. :lol


Don't cry. Not like that ****** Brian Blair.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

TKOK said:


> Happy birthday to me.



:jordan2you and me both buddy, pisces represent


----------



## Rush

Only just realised its the 20th here now so :hb to me


----------



## CMWit

Rush said:


> Only just realised its the 20th here now so :hb to me


Well then happy birthday today/tomorrow...


----------



## Joel

Didn't know Amber shared the same birth date as me. Didn't even know WF had a birthday thread.

Happy birthday, Rush. Although it's not your birthday in the UK yet. But I'll still say it because I'm a good guy.


----------



## TripleG

Today is my birthday! Now worship me for the monarch that I am!!!!

Or not, whatever, lol.


----------



## Magic

:hb guys


----------



## Asenath

Rush said:


> Only just realised its the 20th here now so :hb to me


Happy Birthday to us! It's mine on the 20th, too.

Bring on the cupcakes and the dancing!


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb RUSH "The GOAT"


----------



## Meki

:hb TO EVERYONE WHO WAS BORN ON THIS BEAUTIFUL DAY


----------



## Asenath




----------



## Foreshadowed

Today is the 25th Birthday of TheIllusiveMan (Rich).










Happy Birthday dude! I hope you have a fantastic day and enjoy your gifts! Best wishes old dude!


----------



## CMWit

Damn turned 38 today!! My wife is cooking dinner tonight...it was nice knowing you all


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb


----------



## Lady Eastwood

HAPPY FUCKING BIRTHDAY


----------



## Meki

Happy birthday witty!

Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TommyDreamer

Turned 26 yesterday


----------



## Zen

:hb bro!


----------



## TheVladMan

Just turned 16 today!


----------



## HEELKris

Happy birthday to me


----------



## Eulonzo

It's my birthday!


----------



## Meki

:hb Everyone

Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Have a happy birthday =)


----------



## McQueen

:hb


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb


----------



## That's Amore

Whilst not my birthday, it is my nephew's on Saturday.

He will be turning 7, wanna know what he want's?

Chris Jericho's DVD, Breaking The Code.


----------



## Skullduggery

I'm 31 today


----------



## slassar136

Happy Birthday


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb~!


----------



## TheFreeMan

_Happy Birthday to Foreshadowed. 25 today... Sucker!_

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Happy birthday Foreshadowed! One of the more redeemable United posters in the sports section  .

Pretty cool you two know each irl Illusive Man after reading his write up on the game yesterday.


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb Foreshadowed. 

TLK's bday in T-9 days.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

3 days until it marks 22 years I escaped the womb and layed down my legacy upon this world.


----------



## The Lady Killer

Fellow April baby.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

I'm an Aries mate, March 21st-April 20th. Was too good to be true  .


----------



## The Lady Killer

Yeah, just checked the cut-off date for Taurus and edited my post. You're too quick.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

My apologies, rather unbecoming of me to show you up like that  .

Never had complaints on being quick before :side: . Heyooooohhh.


----------



## The Lady Killer

:lmao Well, expect a giant :hb post in 2 days.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Doubt I'll be in a fit state to read it the day after so  @ that.


----------



## TheFreeMan

WOOLCOCK said:


> Pretty cool you two know each irl Illusive Man after reading his write up on the game yesterday.


Yeah, we've know each other since we started college, both aged 16. Joined the site pretty much at the same time as well...


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Damn, pretty cool bit of trivia that  .


----------



## IncapableNinja

WOOLCOCK said:


> 3 days until it *marks 22 years* I escaped the womb and layed down my legacy upon this world.


Wait, what? Surely not? :lol

Unless you were recaptured by the womb a decade after your intial escape; a kind of maternal spin off of Oldboy. Of course, that must be it.

I could have sworn you were in your late 30's/early 40's, wise yet weary after years of travelling the road with the hardcore United fans.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

A common misconception, but no I'm on the verge of 22 rather than 42. Most of the stories/arguments I make stem from personal experience or talking to older reds about such issues as well as just generally reading up and being well versed in a lot of developments from the game in the 80s to now. Being an advocate for safe standing basically forced me to really dig into an era before my time  .


----------



## IncapableNinja

Well colour me surprised. I assumed everybody in the Sports section was as old as old boots because, you know, punctuation exists and thrives there. :lol

Either way, many happy returns in advance. Only 28 years to go before somebody gives a damn about celebrating your birthday again. :fergie


----------



## WOOLCOCK

I think quite a few prominent sports posters are between 19-23 though not certain on everyone. A good portion I'd say are early-mid 20s based off of memory.

I'm quite looking forward to 25 for some reason. People a bit older than me said 22-24 was nothing special outside of family and friends but for whatever reason 25 felt a bit more special and saw them a bit more active and energised before 26-29 was again pretty boring and then the dreaded 30.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Ta very much guys for the Birthday wishes. I got a tonne of alcohol, which I'll be obliged to drink tomorrow.

Hope you all (TLK & Woolcock) have a brilliant Birthday in a few days time.

Also...

<3 TheIllusiveMan


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Have a happy birthday <3


----------



## Rush

WOOLCOCK said:


> I think quite a few prominent sports posters are between 19-23 though not certain on everyone. A good portion I'd say are early-mid 20s based off of memory.


yeah most of us are in that 18-24 bracket.


----------



## Meki

Happy almost birthday to the SHEEP (I know you don't like the word GOAT so I replaced it  ) WOOLCOCK :hb :hb


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb:hb:hb:hb WOOLCOCK

<333333333333333333


----------



## TheFreeMan

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb

WOOLCOCK


----------



## WOOLCOCK

A few hours early gents, 1am UK time on the 18th I'll be 22 but much appreeeesh all the same  .


----------



## TheFreeMan

Figured I get it in early since I don't get back from work until (around) 5:30...


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Its the thought that counts  .


----------



## The Lady Killer

Yeah I'll likely not be online when it happens so I figured I'd say it now.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Knew I could count on you mate  .


----------



## Foreshadowed

Well I'm very tipsy from drinking and have a lot of booze to get through (from my Birthday) but I'll make sure to post at 1am, just for you WOOLCOCK. >;0)


----------



## WOOLCOCK

1am here now, so happy feckin' birthday to me  .


----------



## Foreshadowed

I kept my promise...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WOOLCOCK! HAVE A GOOD ONE DUDE! YOU DESERVE IT!

ENJOY YOUR DAY!

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## WOOLCOCK

I admire your perseverance in light of the considerable amount of alcohol you've likely drank today. Appreciate it mate  .


----------



## Foreshadowed

I just finished watching The Ricky Gervais Show series 1 and saw the time, so I knew what my beckoning call was and that was to wish you a Happy Birthday.

Anyway, have a fantastic day!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Ah good to hear mate. I've made plans for a few drinks in town tonight and then gotta get ready for Dublin Saturday-Sunday which should be eventful. Went last year but was only for half a day, just hope I can steer clear of chavvy lesbians this time around.


----------



## Klee

So, I turned 30 on the 16th April. Hoooray!

My present from my mum who lives in Sunny Spain was to fly myself and my girlfriend out for 5 days, I landed back here last night. 

P.S HAPPY BIRTHDAY WOOLCOCK!!!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

:hb WOOLCOCK and Cloverleaf


----------



## Obfuscation

Have a GOATCOCK level birthday, you wonderful lad you.

:hb

_(I'm so nice I did it twice.)_


----------



## WOOLCOCK

HayleySabin said:


> Have a GOATCOCK level birthday, you wonderful lad you.
> 
> :hb
> 
> _(I'm so nice I did it twice.)_


I shall aspire to order a snake juice tonight. I don't care if it doesn't exist, I'll force them to summon something of equivalent liver failure in honour of the occasion. Might try and rock some Ben Wyatt esque facial expressions of disgust and have the charming yet endless energy of Chris Traeger to complete the evening  .

You're a saint to have said it twice, always putting in the extra effort. Like The Monarch and his endless schemes to kill Dr Venture.


----------



## Obfuscation

WOOLCOCK said:


> I shall aspire to order a snake juice tonight. I don't care if it doesn't exist, I'll force them to summon something of equivalent liver failure in honour of the occasion. Might try and rock some Ben Wyatt esque facial expressions of disgust and have the charming yet endless energy of Chris Traeger to complete the evening  .
> 
> You're a saint to have said it twice, always putting in the extra effort. Like The Monarch and his endless schemes to kill Dr Venture.


Please. If you find something close to snake juice let me know what it is asap. 

I'm persistent. With the analogy made it's good to know I'll land an equally devoted dame who'll be incredibly easy on the eyes, yet grating to the ears thanks to her many years of cigarette use.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

I'd hazard a combination of poison and an old age Jamm family concoction would be as close as you get. But I don't want to be jammed tonight, its a happy occasion.

If that means you'll be graced with the semi regular appearance of David Bowie then it'll be a life worth living. Her beaudacious curves make up for that grizzled and grating voice, just be aware of her little children and their murderous ways.


----------



## Obfuscation

Only jamming that needs to go on is a self-jam of a fool you happen to meet. That'll add in to the happiness.

Moppets won't be tolerated by me. I'll make sure they'll stay in line if they are to live under my roof.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Just don't place too much faith in your 21st and 24th friends to successfully keep the moppets in line. I hear those two are generally incompetent, apologies for being the bearer of unwelcome news.


----------



## Craig

Hm... maybe if we killed your 24th friend the 21st might actually grow a pair... and some bitching claws.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

He might even come close to winning the heart of his crush. Oh shit Cody he'll make a play for your missus. Take him out whilst you still can!


----------



## The Lady Killer

Happy ACTUAL Birthday WOOLCOCK, you wonderful 'lad.'

'Aye,' you are rather LEGIT, 'mate.'

:hb


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Aww that's warmed my cockels that has mate. You're a sound lad with a good head on his shoulders and you're the bees knees on this place. Guarantee my lightweight mate will come home tonight with his head in tatters after an ale session and will get sweet fanny adams work done tomorrow 8*D .


----------



## McQueen

WOOLCOCK :hb


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Thanks McQueen


----------



## Strongside

Happy Birthday!


----------



## TheFreeMan

:hb to WOOLCOCK!

Hopefully I've got the correct day this time... :side:


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Spot on mate!


----------



## TheFreeMan

Thank fuck for that! (Y)


----------



## Green Light

Happy birthday bro (Y)

It's actually my birthday next friday too :hb

April >>


----------



## WOOLCOCK

:hb for next week Green Light


----------



## WOOLCOCK

:hb :hb :hb to Greg, aka The Lady Killer.

Have a blinding day from across the pond mate  .


----------



## Kenny

:hb GREG!


----------



## Redwood

:hb TLK


----------



## The Lady Killer

Thanks friends.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

:hb TLK


----------



## The Lady Killer

Thanks, Hanoi!


----------



## Shepard

:hb mr  :hb


----------



## MoveMent

:hb


----------



## Headliner

Birthday Happy!


----------



## The Lady Killer

<333


----------



## Magic

TLK is even more of an old man now? Won't be long until your losing your wits and memory, TLK. :hayden3


have a great birthday though, old men like you don't have many left. 8*D


----------



## EGame

GREG

:hb


----------



## TheFreeMan

:hb to TLK!


----------



## Meki

Happy Birthday TLK  :hb :hb


----------



## The Lady Killer

Red Viper said:


> TLK is even more of an old man now? Won't be long until your losing your wits and memory, TLK. :hayden3
> 
> 
> have a great birthday though, old men like you don't have many left. 8*D





EGame said:


> GREG
> 
> :hb





TheIllusiveMan said:


> :hb to TLK!





THE TEACHER said:


> Happy Birthday TLK  :hb :hb


Damn you, Magic. :kobe

Thanks, everyone! <3


----------



## Ruth

17 today.

Get off my lawn.


----------



## Meki

Happy birthday froot.

May this be a very froot day :hb


----------



## TheAbsentOne

21 today. 

Woo, I guess? I don't drink, never have and never will, so it doesn't mean much. 

But yay 21. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen

:hb regardless


----------



## Lawls

20 today :hb


----------



## STEVALD

Turned 18 last week, so all the shit that I've been doing since the past 5 years is finally legal now. 8*D


----------



## Magic

:hb to everyone.


----------



## TheAbsentOne

Late reply, but thanks guys!


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

Hey guys, i just turned eighteen before three hours. :cool2


----------



## Buttermaker

Awesome man! Celebrating with a beer tonight perhaps?


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman

I haven't had a drink, since new years eve, so tonight i plan on drinking all night long. :stuff


----------



## Kenny

:hb


----------



## Strongside

Turned 24 today!


----------



## Shepard

20 today


----------



## Daiko




----------



## Obfuscation

Hey Shep you know what that means...:troll


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Shepard, his teeth are big and green 
Shepard he smells like Gasoline
Shepard da-da-da-depard
He's not my sista
His birthday I missed-a


----------



## 751161

Happy Birthday Shepard!


----------



## MECCA1

Shepard said:


> 20 today


Nice..im turnin 23. happy birthday to us!!!!:ralphio


----------



## geraldinhio

:hb 

22 today and still watching wrestling. :side: I promise ever year I'll stop and grow up.  haha


----------



## STEVALD

:hb


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Well, guess I'm turning 37 soon.  feel old.


----------



## Obfuscation

WAGG you're making McQueen look young now.


----------



## BarackYoMama

MY BIRTHDAY IS TODAY!


----------



## BULLY

Priceless Blaze said:


> MY BIRTHDAY IS TODAY!


:hb I hope you're going to take some birthday pics for us Blazey.


----------



## BarackYoMama

BULLY said:


> :hb I hope you're going to take some birthday pics for us Blazey.


:clap

You know I will! one be coming up very soon.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel

Guess who's turning 40 today?


----------



## RyanPelley

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> Guess who's turning 40 today?


Who?


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel

RyanPelley said:


> Who?


Me, who else?


----------



## RyanPelley

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> Me, who else?


I was never good at guessing games. Happy birthday though.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

27 today. I'll be walking on eggshells for the next year...


----------



## STEVALD

:hb


----------



## obby

:hb to me


----------



## SonoShion

happy b day obby!


----------



## charlesxo




----------



## Bushmaster

Its midnight so it is officially my Birthday :hb


----------



## Magic

:hb soup


----------



## Arya Dark

:hb *X a billion and twenty seven thousand six hundred and nine. 

:cheer


PRAISE THE SUN!!!!*


----------



## CamillePunk

SoupBro said:


> Its midnight so it is officially my Birthday :hb


:hayden3 rushing to a wrestling forum to wish yourself a happy birthday the minute the clock strikes midnight

vintage soup


----------



## Bushmaster

CamillePunk said:


> :hayden3 rushing to a wrestling forum to wish yourself a happy birthday the minute the clock strikes midnight
> 
> vintage soup


rushing? :lol


----------



## Pratchett

:hb







:hb


----------



## CamillePunk

SoupBro said:


> rushing? :lol


would "camping out" be more accurate?


----------



## Bushmaster

i'd say neither. Ive been on and it passed midnight and i posted in the thread specifically for birthdays. no camping was needed. Im curious why click on a birthday thread when your arent wishing anyone a happy birthday or claiming its your own birthday. Is this Vintage CamillePunk?


----------



## Ruth

Since he's too motherfucking SHY to post about it on his all-time favourite website, I'd like to wish my precious e-father CAMILLEPUNK a happy 73rd birthday :hb


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Aug 8. I'm 24


----------



## Daiko




----------



## Oxidamus

16/08. NINETEEN.
:hb me


----------



## Tater

August 18th, 1979. It's gonna be an awesome day. I've got beer, hamburgers, SummerSlam and new Breaking Bad. Good times.


----------



## Zen

Lol not sure if anyone still posts here, but it's my birthday so yea  Turned 19


----------



## charlesxo

Happy B-Day fellow 94er.


----------



## Zen

Cheers bro


----------



## McQueen

Kids :hayden3

:hb tho


----------



## Zen

Lol I feel old, don't wanna turn 20


----------



## SonoShion

Happy Birthday Tyler.


----------



## Thad Castle

My birthday was August 25 and I had to work 12 hrs


----------



## NearFall

21 today. Young but feel very old.


----------



## McQueen

:hb Nearfall. 20's are fun, well until you have more bills.


----------



## Cleavage

Happy 22nd birthday to me


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:hb 

Have a good one, yo.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Cleavage said:


> Happy 22nd birthday to me


A happy 22nd to you, and a happy 28th to me! You picked a good date to be born.


----------



## Samoon

My Birthday is today, turned 15!!


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, I'm turning 15 too lads. :hb to us.

:hayley3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Still too old, Hail. :side:

If it is really your B Day, Samoon, have a good one. (Y)


----------



## Samoon

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Still too old, Hail. :side:
> 
> If it is really your B Day, Samoon, have a good one. (Y)


Thanks!


----------



## Obfuscation

Don't listen to the masses, WAGG. They lie just like the sheep.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

I'll let you know when I give a WOOLCOCK. :woolcock 8*D


----------



## Obfuscation

Cautionary tale towards any Latina who is pondering a sexy sheep costume for Halloween this year.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

lol you got me.


----------



## Obfuscation

:troll


----------



## SonoShion

Happy Birthday Samoon & Saby.


----------



## McQueen

:hb Cody you paedo.

& Samoon


----------



## WOOLCOCK

HayleySabin said:


> Don't listen to the masses, WAGG. They lie just like the sheep.












P.S :hb you rascal.


----------



## McQueen

SI you need to grow that mustashe.

Cody, choose carefully when you pick your birthday strippers tonight, no one wants to be picked last on the playground.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

As a Ron Swanson advocate it saddens me to confess my chances of growing a moustache of that calibre is slimmer than Angelina Love.


----------



## The Lady Killer

Cleavage said:


> Happy 22nd birthday to me


:hb



adrian_zombo said:


> A happy 22nd to you, and a happy 28th to me! You picked a good date to be born.


:hb~!



Samoon said:


> My Birthday is today, turned 15!!


:hb



HayleySabin said:


> Yeah, I'm turning 15 too lads. :hb to us.
> 
> :hayley3


:StephenA2


----------



## Obfuscation

:lol

At heart, bud. At heart.

Appreciate the well wishes lads. And Eric, it's nearly lunchtime. I better get a move on. Gonna go about it Dennis from Sunny style. Maybe use some exercises to break the ice.


----------



## Callisto

Obligatory Lady Gaga gif coming your way. 










:hb


----------



## Obfuscation

:mark:

Maybe I'll have a chance now that I'm a touch older & therefore meant to be more mature. The age difference is only four years. Nobody dash my hopes.


----------



## AJ

Happy b'day Cody, .


----------



## Samoon

Thanks for the all the wishes guys


----------



## CMojicaAce

I turn 19 today. :cheer


----------



## Samoon

CMojicaAce said:


> I turn 19 today. :cheer


:hb


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

This was already in the post your picture thread, just to prove that it is my birthday today


----------



## hag

March 11th, 1994! 12:01 AM


----------



## charlesxo

A lot of fellow 94ers here. bama

Happy B-Day to all.


----------



## McQueen

I remember all of 1994 you young bastards.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

1994 lol


----------



## MachoMadness1988

I have shirts from 1994! Fuck I'm old!

Do you believe in miracles! 10-2-1980 baby!


----------



## charlesxo

94Wo


----------



## MachoMadness1988

I guess I'm like the creepy Uncle around here? Oh well.


----------



## Zen

:hb everyone yo


----------



## brandiexoxo

Yo. 

1992 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988

brandiexoxo said:


> Yo.
> 
> 1992
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Yep I'm totally your creepy Uncle who hits on your friends.


----------



## brandiexoxo

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Yep I'm totally your creepy Uncle who hits on your friends.


Bwhahaha!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vic

Just turned 23.


----------



## SonoShion

Happy Birthday pal.


----------



## McQueen

:hb Lettuce.

I will BLT (Beer, Liquor, Tequila) in your honor, at some point. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb


----------



## Zen

:hb!


----------



## ChristianMB1

A little early, but I'll be turning 15 on Saturday, pretty sure I'm the youngest active poster on WF.


----------



## Callisto

^You chose a great day to be born. We share the same birthday. :hb

I'll be turning 20 on that day. The mere fact of soon departing from adolescence have me feeling old as shit.


----------



## charlesxo

I'm not to far off my B-Day is on the 8th :kanye2


----------



## StoneColdJedi™

Was gone from the board for a few months. In that time, last month, I turned 30.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Today is my B day. Woohoo.


----------



## Daiko

Just past midnight, so...


----------



## charlesxo

All the awesome peeps birthdays in October bama

:hb to all


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

Well shit, mine was on Wednesday.


----------



## RyanPelley

Guys, my birthday is in April. Be sure to wish me a Happy Bday please.


----------



## 189558

Well, today is my birthday. So I'm wishing myself a happy birthday.


----------



## 751161

Happy Birthday fella. :hb


----------



## charlesxo

Yeah, 19 today. 






I still don't feel like an adult :renee


----------



## NasJayz

I turn 31 today .


----------



## Andre

27. Fuckern warz...


----------



## Shepard

OLDMANANDRE


:hb w/ 2 minutes to go :side:


----------



## Green Light

Happy birthday old man :hb

Look on the bright side Andre, you'll be getting a free bus pass soon :brock


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb~!


----------



## Chip Kelly

Jäger said:


> Yeah, 19 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't feel like an adult :renee


Congratulations, 19 years ago today your face touched your mothers vagina :hb


----------



## Clique

Big 26 today!


----------



## Daiko

:hb


----------



## Ziggler Mark

:hb Clique!

Mine's fast-approaching...this fucking thursday :


----------



## SonoShion

Happy Birthday Clique.


----------



## Punkhead

:hb Clique.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

I'm away for a week and return on Clique's birthday. Have a good one, black best friend.


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb Clique!!!!

Yesterday was my 7-year anniversary at this place (FUCK ME that's crazy), so :hb to that as well.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

:hb Clique


----------



## Clique

Thanks guys.

Your black bestie is going to celebrate all week now! On vacation as well. :


----------



## jackbhoy

Clique said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Your black bestie is going to celebrate all week now! On vacation as well. :


:hb Happy Birthday Clique!

I expect a few drunken post from you this weekend, don't drink to much


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Yeah, I came for the gratuitous "it's my birthday" post...

*3-0*


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb!!!!!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark

thanks TLK


----------



## Jobberwacky

:cheer:hb:cheer










+1


----------



## The Lady Killer

My 30th is only a few months away.


----------



## Punkhead

Today is my birthday. I'm 17.


----------



## charlesxo

:hb


----------



## TAR

On more year away :denzel


----------



## Punkhead

Thanks Jäger, Thanks AussieHype!


----------



## Rah

Happy birthday, mate. Hope it's as awesome as Rush.


----------



## Punkhead

haha Yeah, thanks, Rah!


----------



## Pratchett

:hb


----------



## Clique

Ziggler Mark said:


> Yeah, I came for the gratuitous "it's my birthday" post...
> 
> *3-0*


Happy Belated Birthday! :hb

I just got back from my vacation and man what a week that was kicking off with the b-day, traveling, partying and more. Hope you enjoyed your Big 30.




TomasThunder619 said:


> Today is my birthday. I'm 17.


:hb to you as well Tomas!


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb


----------



## Punkhead

Thank you all, guys!


----------



## Pratchett

Would send you a birthday rep Tomas, but I have to spread it around first. I have been lax.


----------



## Punkhead

Pratchett said:


> Would send you a birthday rep Tomas, but I have to spread it around first. I have been lax.


Same here, my friend. Same here. I also have to spread some rep before giving it to you again, because I rep those who congratulate me.


----------



## Klee

TomasThunder619 said:


> Today is my birthday. I'm 17.


Aww, still a nipper. 

:hb


----------



## brandiexoxo

Happy Birthday Tomas! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkhead

BRUCE KLEE said:


> Aww, still a nipper.
> 
> :hb





brandiexoxo said:


> Happy Birthday Tomas!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thanks very much!


----------



## SonoShion

Happy Birthday kid.


----------



## Obfuscation

:hb :hayley3

The emoticons say it all, mate.


----------



## Punkhead

The Primer said:


> :hb :hayley3
> 
> The emoticons say it all, mate.


haha they really do.

Thank you all guys!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Today is the day I turn 20.:hb


----------



## brandiexoxo

Happy Birthday!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy birthday to everyone who came out of their mom's vagina today.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Catalanotto said:


> Happy birthday to everyone who came out of their mom's vagina today.


Babies come out of the tummy. Moron!


----------



## Nostalgia

I'm 21 today.


----------



## 751161

:hb


----------



## Kenny

Im 23 today :kolo1


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb


----------



## brandiexoxo

Happy Birthday!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkhead

Nostalgia said:


> I'm 21 today.





Florent Sinama Pongolle said:


> Im 23 today :kolo1


Happy birthday!


----------



## Nostalgia

Thanks guys. I've had a great day.


----------



## Stad

I'm 27 today folks! Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## charlesxo

:hb


----------



## Kenny

:hb


----------



## Zen

Happy Born Day!!Q


----------



## Stad

Thanks everyone!


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb Stad


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Only one more year until I can drink an adult beverage legally. :hb


----------



## charlesxo

21 age limit :hayden3

anyway 

:hb


----------



## sharkboy22

It's my birthday today! So happy birthday to me.

Also, to all my fellow forum members that I share a birthday with :hb


----------



## GREEK FREAK

sharkboy22 said:


> It's my birthday today! So happy birthday to me.
> 
> Also, to all my fellow forum members that I share a birthday with :hb


Awesome to see another Dec. 7 birthday. :hb bro


----------



## SonoShion

Happy Birthday boys.


----------



## Leeroy!

Happy birthday to me! I can finally drink legally! Feels good to be 21


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb to all on this page


----------



## Gretchen

Leeroy! said:


> Happy birthday to me! I can finally drink legally! Feels good to be 21



:hb


----------



## Cotmas

Leeroy! said:


> Happy birthday to me! I can finally drink legally! Feels good to be 21


:hb


----------



## Punkhead

Leeroy! said:


> Happy birthday to me! I can finally drink legally! Feels good to be 21


Happy birthday, dude!


----------



## nikola123

well....I guess today I am legal ._.


----------



## Captain Edd

nikola123 said:


> well....I guess today I am legal ._.


Hey there


----------



## Gretchen

nikola123 said:


> well....I guess today I am legal ._.


Happy birthday!


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb~!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

nikola123 said:


> well....I guess today I am legal ._.


Legal to drink, or legal age of consent? :curry2

wow such questions many opportunities so birthday wow

:hb


----------



## Trublez

nikola123 said:


> well....I guess today I am legal ._.


:hb

And please excuse me for my bluntness, it's just that your post reminded me of a question I'd been meaning to ask for the longest time. Why have you got a girl's or at least a female sounding username if you're guy? 



Keibler Elf said:


> Legal to drink, or legal age of consent? :curry2
> 
> wow such questions many opportunities so birthday wow
> 
> :hb


Even though I've seen you make this joke many times before I laughed particularly hard this instance for some reason. :lmao


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

I can't help it whenever I see nikola's avatar or signature, I feel obligated to write like that.

Also, I think it might be the "many opportunities" that did it.


----------



## Punkhead

nikola123 said:


> well....I guess today I am legal ._.


Happy birthday!


----------



## Pratchett

:hb


----------



## nikola123

Santa's Little Trubler said:


> :hb
> 
> And please excuse me for my bluntness, it's just that your post reminded me of a question I'd been meaning to ask for the longest time. Why have you got a girl's or at least a female sounding username if you're guy?
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I've seen you make this joke many times before I laughed particularly hard this instance for some reason. :lmao


Here Nikola is a guys name,pretty common too like Nikolai in Russia but in Germany Nicola is a girls name I believe so it might be that xD

Croatian and Russian can be very similiar so I guess the "i" got lost somewhere xD



Keibler Elf said:


> I can't help it whenever I see nikola's avatar or signature, I feel obligated to write like that.
> 
> Also, I think it might be the "many opportunities" that did it.












Anyway my head is killing me now,maybe too much to drink T_T

also thanks guys for the congratulations and rep and such,sadly for most of you I need to spread it >.<


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb


----------



## Oliver-94

Its officially my birthday today


----------



## Gretchen

Oliver-94 said:


> Its officially my birthday today


:hb:hb:hb


----------



## Pratchett

The answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
That is all I will tell you.


----------



## TAR

Did you like that Birthday rep I gave you Pratchett? :johnson


----------



## Pratchett

TAR said:


> Did you like that Birthday rep I gave you Pratchett? :johnson


:homer


----------



## TAR

Thought so :agree:

Well happy birthday big fella. Be sure to party like it's.. 1979..


----------



## Pratchett

TAR said:


> Thought so :agree:
> 
> Well happy birthday big fella. Be sure to party like it's.. *1979*..


:scalabrine


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Pratch turned 42 today?? 

Hmm, gonna have to find an appropriate rep for you... 

:hb


----------



## Klee

:hb Pratchett


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

ZOMBO said:


> Pratch turned 42 today??
> 
> Hmm, gonna have to find an appropriate rep for you...
> 
> :hb


I think the Grim Reaper would be appropriate :side:

Happy birthday, Pratch. :hb


----------



## CALΔMITY

A tad late to the party, but happy birthday Pratchett!


----------



## brandiexoxo

Happy Birthday Pratchett! Me and McQueen are in the car driving to you for the threesome. The fam won't mind right? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett

Thanks to everyone.



brandiexoxo said:


> Happy Birthday Pratchett! Me and McQueen are in the car driving to you for the threesome. The fam won't mind right?


:side: You guys have made that offer before and failed to deliver.
I am beginning to doubt your sincerity. :side:


----------



## Bob-Carcass

My Birthday today woo! i love getting older and questioning myself for watching wrestling :lol


----------



## Gretchen

Bob-Carcass said:


> My Birthday today woo! i love getting older and questioning myself for watching wrestling :lol


:hb

Age is irrelevant on this scenario, all that matters is whether or not you enjoy it.


----------



## Bob-Carcass

RhodesForWHC said:


> :hb
> 
> Age is irrelevant on this scenario, all that matters is whether or not you enjoy it.


Of course i do, i always will, it was light hearted i didn't mean i'll stop watching when i hit 30 or something


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Bob-Carcass said:


> Of course i do, i always will, it was light hearted i didn't mean i'll stop watching when i hit 30 or something


:hb Bob-Carcass!

And be careful with the 30 comments.. that's me in 2015. :argh:


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb


----------



## CALΔMITY

I may not talk to you much, but Happy Birfday Bob~


----------



## brandiexoxo

Bob-Carcass said:


> My Birthday today woo! i love getting older and questioning myself for watching wrestling :lol


HB Day! My present to you? A Hemme pic in your CP! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bob-Carcass

The Lady Killer said:


> :hb





Calahart said:


> I may not talk to you much, but Happy Birfday Bob~


Thanks guys. Zombo 30 isn't old! it was just an expression  even when your 45 you can still wear skinny jeans and a skin tight shirt :cheer


----------



## Joshi Judas

Happy Birthday Bob!! Have fun, get laid and drunk as fuck. Cheers!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Bob-Carcass said:


> Thanks guys. Zombo 30 isn't old! it was just an expression  even when your 45 you can still wear skinny jeans and a skin tight shirt :cheer


Forever young at heart~
That's the way to be.


----------



## Bob-Carcass

Quoth the Raven said:


> Happy Birthday Bob!! Have fun, get laid and drunk as fuck. Cheers!!


Thanks man, going the hard rock for a meal then we'll go get pissed somewhere, and don't worry the girlfriend has a job to do tonight :lol


----------



## DOPA

My birthday too! Turning 23!

Happy Birthday Bob


----------



## Bob-Carcass

L-DOPA said:


> My birthday too! Turning 23!
> 
> Happy Birthday Bob


Happy Birthday, birthday buddy :hb :cheer


----------



## CALΔMITY

Happy 23rd, DOPA.


----------



## Punkhead

Happy birthday Bob and happy birthday L-DOPA!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

You'll always be Crusade to be, DOPA. :hb


----------



## Pratchett

Bob-Carcass said:


> My Birthday today woo! i love getting older and questioning myself for watching wrestling :lol


:side:


Bob-Carcass said:


> Of course i do, i always will, it was light hearted i didn't mean i'll stop watching when i hit 30 or something


8*D


Bob-Carcass said:


> Thanks guys. Zombo 30 isn't old! it was just an expression  even when your 45 you can still wear skinny jeans and a skin tight shirt :cheer


Maybe ZOMBO can, but I will not. Then again, when I turn 45 I just might.
And everyone on WF will have you to thank for the idea.
:hb Bob!


----------



## DOPA

Zombie, your birthday rep is going to haunt me for a while lmao :lol.


----------



## Pratchett

You're welcome :hb


----------



## CALΔMITY

Can't wait to see what you rep me on my birthday. :lol


----------



## Pratchett

Calahart said:


> Can't wait to see what you rep me on my birthday. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

2 months away to the day asshole! It had better be good.


----------



## Pratchett

Yours will be extra special, since you want it so bad.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I do. I like when people care.


----------



## Bob-Carcass

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> :side:
> 
> 8*D
> 
> Maybe ZOMBO can, but I will not. Then again, when I turn 45 I just might.
> And everyone on WF will have you to thank for the idea.
> :hb Bob!


Haha it was a batista reference that i dont think anybody got....thanks man, not so much for the rep :lol


----------



## DOPA

Callisto sent me an almost as bad birthday rep as well :lol.


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb~!


----------



## Boba Fett

It's my Birthday !!!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Happy birthday yo.


----------



## Boba Fett

Calahart said:


> Happy birthday yo.


Thank you :


----------



## Pratchett

Boba Fett said:


> It's my Birthday !!!!


:hb Be careful how you celebrate with your co-workers (_check your cp_)


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Boba Fett said:


> It's my Birthday !!!!


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Boba Fett

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> :hb Be careful how you celebrate with your co-workers (_check your cp_)


Haha i'll be careful. Although my coworker did get me a Birthday Present


----------



## Boba Fett

Ratman said:


> Happy Birthday!!!


Thanks Ratman :cool2


----------



## Bob-Carcass

Happpyy Birthday Boba


----------



## Boba Fett

Bob-Carcass said:


> Happpyy Birthday Boba


 Thank you Bob !!!!


----------



## mobyomen

Today is my birthday. Not excited for it haha. I just want to get through the work day, order some chinese food, and watch a movie tonight. Or maybe some wrestling.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Well happy birthday to ya.
Hopefully you get through your day alright. Chinese food sounds good right now.


----------



## mobyomen

Thanks Calahart! Waiting for the foot of snow to arrive soon!


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm actually glad we don't get snow where I'm at. I do wish it would rain a little more, though.


----------



## Rah

Today's my first birthday in four years that I haven't started a university semester on. Feels good.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ahh well congrats then!
Happy birthday Rah~


----------



## Brye

:hb Rah

Today is also my birthday.


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb Rah & Brye


----------



## CALΔMITY

Happy birfday Brye~


----------



## WOOLCOCK

:hb Brye and Rah. Have a top day gents


----------



## Rah

Thanks for the wishes!


----------



## SonoShion

:hb to me.


----------



## TAR

Happy birthday Sono you beautiful french bastard.


----------



## charlesxo

Happy B-Day ****. Try not to get an STD.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Happy birthday Sono!


----------



## SonoShion

Thanks guys & thanks for the eyecandy.


----------



## Callisto

:hb :hb to you my sexy French/Arab husband.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter

:hb

Happy birthday, man. Got you a reservation at Dorsia for the evening.


----------



## Klee

Sono Shion said:


> :hb to me.


Happy Birthday brother! :hb 

So, later, party at mine and then to the strip club?


----------



## Punkhead

Happy Birthday, Sono!


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb Sono


----------



## SonoShion

Yall are too kind <3


----------



## brandiexoxo

22 today 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Awesome! Happy birthday~


----------



## Punkhead

Happy birthday, Brandie!


----------



## brandiexoxo

Thanks guys!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb~!


----------



## brandiexoxo

The Lady Killer said:


> :hb~!


Thanks!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## McQueen

:hb to everyone on this page and to those i've missed.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Thank you, Eric 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett

brandiexoxo said:


> 22 today


Sorry I've been away for a couple days and missed. Late happy birthday!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

22 today :hb


----------



## Bushmaster

ROUSEY said:


> 22 today :hb


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOZ*


----------



## charlesxo

Happy Birfday


----------



## brandiexoxo

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ChaelSonnen

When is it my birthday anyway?


----------



## WOOLCOCK

ROUSEY said:


> 22 today :hb


Belated happy birthday mate


----------



## McQueen

Happy Birthday Suit Brenda!


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Its my birthday. I need male strippers. Just don't tell my fiancé


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

:hb


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb


----------



## CALΔMITY

dizzylizzy87 said:


> Its my birthday. I need male strippers. Just don't tell my fiancé


Happy birthday, gurl!
Will provide strippers when I get home.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Calahart said:


> Happy birthday, gurl!
> Will provide strippers when I get home.


Thanks Girl! I'll be waiting! :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

If only it wasn't taking so god damn long for the car shop to finish the inspection. I should be sleepin right now.


FINALLY the Cal has come back! To the...apartment...

Bearing Chippendale hunks for dizzy~


----------



## Tony

I turn 20 today!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Wow you're a youngin!
Happy birthday!


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Calahart said:


> Bearing Chippendale hunks for dizzy~



Oooh YES PLEASE!:brie


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb


----------



## Oxidamus

:hb SEJ
I was gonna send you a nice rep but can't rep you again. :sad:


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Happy Birthday SEJ


----------



## Sex Ferguson

Today is my birthday! yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Punkhead

Sex Ferguson said:


> Today is my birthday! yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


:hb


----------



## Toxicz

My birthday was March 5th!


----------



## hag

Happy Birthday to meeee.


20 years old today.


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb HAGEN~!


----------



## hag

Thank you!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Happy birthday Hag!


----------



## hag

Thank you!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Happy birthday Richard Hagen!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:hb to this page. :agree:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Wagg you lazy butt


----------



## Punkhead

Hag said:


> Happy Birthday to meeee.
> 
> 
> 20 years old today.


:hb:


----------



## hag

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> Happy birthday Richard Hagen!





swagger_ROCKS said:


> :hb to this page. :agree:





TomasThunder619 said:


> :hb:



Thank you guys!


----------



## Screwball

Happy B'day, Hagen.


----------



## hag

Tobit said:


> Happy B'day, Hagen.


Thank you!



Shiiiit I've gotten more Happy Birthdays from WF family, than I did from my real family today.


----------



## Pratchett

:hb Hag


----------



## McQueen

:hb Hag.

Pratch there is a Star Wars thread in Entertainment.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Hag said:


> Happy Birthday to meeee.
> 
> 
> 20 years old today.


Happy Birthday


----------



## hag

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> :hb Hag





McQueen said:


> :hb Hag.
> 
> Pratch there is a Star Wars thread in Entertainment.





Ratman said:


> Happy Birthday



Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Brock

Mine was this Monday just past. Year older.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Well happy birthday anyway.


----------



## Brock

Thankyou.


----------



## Pratchett

The Hitman said:


> Mine was this Monday just past. Year older.


Another year of giving death the middle finger. Nothing wrong with that. :hb


----------



## Brock

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> Another year of giving death the middle finger. Nothing wrong with that. :hb


 Year wiser too i guess.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

The Hitman said:


> Mine was this Monday just past. Year older.


Happy Birthday


----------



## McQueen

Zombie Apocalypse said:


> Another year of giving death the middle finger. Nothing wrong with that. :hb


:davos


----------



## animus

I'm late to the fiesta, but Happy Birthday hag!!!


----------



## TKOK

going to be 24 in 30 minutes.


----------



## Chrome

^Happy early Birthday! :hb


----------



## CALΔMITY

Happy birthday in 15 minutes!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> going to be 24 in 30 minutes.


Happy birthday here time, brother.


----------



## Obfuscation

Nothing says happy birthday like SANSA








:hb


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

its my birthday :jones


----------



## Punkhead

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> its my birthday :jones


Happy birthday!


----------



## Obfuscation

Hanoi, how does it feel to be middle aged and crazy?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> its my birthday :jones


Huzzah. Happy birthday!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

middle aged? 

I dunno, I cant remember that far back!


----------



## Obfuscation

Attboy, Terry. :hb


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb


----------



## Pratchett

SPACE MOUNTAIN! said:


> going to be 24 in 30 minutes.





Hollywood Hanoi said:


> its my birthday :jones


:hb to the both of you. Sorry I am late


----------



## universaldirect333

21 years of awesomeness, bitches!


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Happy Birthday and welcome to WF


----------



## Foreshadowed

Just wanted to wish TheIllusiveMan a Happy 26th Birthday for today! I hope you have a fantastic day Rich and you enjoy your gifts. We're getting old dude but we can still pretend to be young at heart.

Have a good one even though you're working today.

Have fun!

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## TheFreeMan

That cats face, how I feel as I become another year older...

Nah, thanks for the happy birthday.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Happy belated birthday Illusiveman  :hb


----------



## Punkhead

:hb, IllusiveMan!


----------



## TheFreeMan

Cheers to both of you.

Also, Nigri...

:homer


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Sorry, has been stuck in my mind all week. Little cousin watches it religiously and gues who had to watch him?


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hbHappy Birthday Illusiveman :hb


----------



## TheVladMan

17 years of awesomeness!


----------



## JerseyGirl81

33 years of awesomeness.. (turned 33 on March 1st)


----------



## XxTalonxX

Woop woop I've turned 30 this morning! (Yay me huh?)


----------



## Brock

:hb


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Happy late Birthdays - VladMan2012 & JerseyGirl81 :hb


----------



## SUPER HANS

I'm 21 today, little bit sad if anything, not a kid anymore.


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb!!!!!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Happy Birthday ashes11 :hb


----------



## Pharmakon

ashes11 said:


> I'm 21 today, little bit sad if anything, not a kid anymore.


Happy B-Day :hb


----------



## scrilla

<<<<<<< :hb


----------



## PUNKY

:hb to me, 23 as of half an hour ago. and yep me and the queen have the same birthday. :cool2


----------



## TheFreeMan

*Happy 26th Birthday to FORESHADOWED!!!*

Hope you have a fantastic day, and a better year than Man United have had...










:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Foreshadowed

No wonder you didn't _"insert Moysey comment"_ in my birthday card, you saved that for here, you cheeky bugger!

Thanks for the kind birthday wishes and the gifts dude. You know how I like my alcohol and Jackass Presents: Bad Grandpa looks awesome, may check that out later on tonight!

I've got the drinks lined up, the phone number for my Chinese takeaway ready, got the games and DVD's on stand by, time to get fucked up!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

:hb Foreshadowed!


----------



## Gretchen

Foreshadowed said:


> No wonder you didn't _"insert Moysey comment"_ in my birthday card, you saved that for here, you cheeky bugger!
> 
> Thanks for the kind birthday wishes and the gifts dude. You know how I like my alcohol and Jackass Presents: Bad Grandpa looks awesome, may check that out later on tonight!
> 
> I've got the drinks lined up, the phone number for my Chinese takeaway ready, got the games and DVD's on stand by, time to get fucked up!


:hb


----------



## WOOLCOCK

23 today :hb


----------



## The Lady Killer

omg :hb SI!!!!!

:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb:hb


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Off for a weekend in Nottingham for it which should hopefully prove rather eventful.


----------



## The Lady Killer

have fun! :hb


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

:hb WOOLCOCK old friend!

While in Nottingham, try the sheep. I hear they're delectable.


----------



## BkB Hulk




----------



## Lady Eastwood

HAPPY 60TH BIRTHDAY, ROWDY RODDY PIPER


----------



## TheFreeMan

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WOOLCOCK!


----------



## WOOLCOCK

ZOMBO said:


> :hb WOOLCOCK old friend!
> 
> While in Nottingham, try the sheep. I hear they're delectable.


The only thing that awaits in Nottingham is a Hooters and an unwelcome hangover 



BkB Hulk said:


>


You should be a party planner. You've got a knack for it.



Catalanotto said:


> HAPPY 60TH BIRTHDAY, ROWDY RODDY PIPER


Just for this i'mma rock out with my kilt out this weekend in honour of the great man.



TheIllusiveMan said:


> :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY WOOLCOCK!


Cheers mate


----------



## Punkhead

:hb Happy brthday to everybody! :hb


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Super Hans & scrilla & I'M A CM PUNK GIRL & Foreshadowed & Moyes' Hot Cross Buns & WOOLCOCK and anybody else that I have missed so far. :hb


----------



## McQueen

WOOLCOCK's Birthday! Someone get this man a Lamb Chop!

:hb


----------



## BkB Hulk

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> You should be a party planner. You've got a knack for it.


I did put more effort into the other message, but it would have stretched this page. :hb


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Woolcock's bday! No sheep in town is safe tonight :moyes2.


----------



## LateTrain27

:hbHAPPY 20th BIRTHDAY TO ME!!!:hb


----------



## Foreshadowed

Happy Belated Birthday WOOLCOCK, hope you have a fantastic weekend in Nottingham my friend!

Happy Birthday to LateTrain, have a good one.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Cheers Foreshadowed  . Weekend was great thanks, ran into a Hen Do from Liverpool who were fairly lively so made for a couple of eventful nights out. Also saw a 45 year old man trying to coax his friends into fighting when he saw six coppers hastily get into a van on the bridge. Coppers moving to a van is apparently a signal that violence must soon follow. He looked a bit dim tbh.


----------



## Green Light

It's my birthday saturday






:hb


----------



## The Lady Killer

30 today :|

:hb


----------



## Punkhead

:hb, TLK!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

:hb :tlk  :dirk :hb


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Motherfucker I was just about to come in here and be all FB cliquey and announce it was your birthday.

:hb :hb :hb though.


----------



## The Lady Killer

I haven't posted in like 3 days so I got a little trigger happy. 

Thanks guys. :hb


----------



## Brock

The Lady Killer said:


> 30 today :|
> 
> :hb


The big 30. Happy Birthday. :cheer


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

The Hitman said:


> The big 30. Happy Birthday. :cheer


I believe he's referring to it as "Dirty Thirty", oh hey, I'm breakin' the fourth wall unk

:hb Greggers


----------



## BkB Hulk

You're now the silver fox of WF. :hb


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb The Lady Killer :hb


----------



## Lariat From Hell

XVII


----------



## Rex Rasslin

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> XVII


Damn you just turned 17? World is yours! 8*D

:hb :clap


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Campione said:


> Damn you just turned 17? World is yours! 8*D
> 
> :hb :clap


Thanks bro!


----------



## RyanPelley

Happy birthday to you. And happy birthday to Kane.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

:hb to Green Light on here.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

HAPPY 40TH BIRTHDAY, FRANK CATALANOTTO


----------



## RyanPelley

It's my 26th birthday. I'm a little drunk, but sick with a head cold. Guh.


----------



## Chrome

:hb Ryan.


----------



## RyanPelley

Thanks Chrome. I was at Kilroy's downtown. Shoulda invited you


----------



## Magic

:hb


----------



## The Lady Killer

:hb!!


----------



## Punkhead

:hb dude!


----------



## RyanPelley

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Brock

Happy Birthday.


----------



## RyanPelley

Thanks dudes!


----------



## Pharmakon

Happy B-Day Ryan :flair4


----------



## RyanPelley

Botchamaniac45 said:


> Happy B-Day Ryan :flair4


LOL, I didn't know this was a smiley until now!!! But thanks dude!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Green Light & Catalanotto & RyanPelley. :hb


----------



## STEVALD

*19 today :hb*


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb STEVIE SWAG :hb


----------



## Chrome

:hb Stevie.

Speaking of birthdays, I'll be turning 27 in about 5 minutes. :side:


----------



## Ruth

18 today.

brb, getting my pension book.


----------



## Magic

:hb


----------



## Bushmaster

Happy Birthday *FROOT* You are a Man now :clap


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Froot :hb


----------



## Brock

Oh to be 18 again 

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Lawls

It's my 21st birthday today.

I'm getting old :draper2


----------



## Punkhead

Lawls said:


> It's my 21st birthday today.
> 
> I'm getting old :draper2


:hb


----------



## Ruth

Have a good one Lawls (Y)


----------



## Shady Chris

Happy Birthday to Bo Dallas, Roman Reigns and Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Punkhead




----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Lawls :hb


----------



## Loudness

In.


----------



## Pharmakon

Happy B-Day TO Me, myself, and I


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Botchamaniac45 and anybody else that I may have missed :hb


----------



## TAR

Get around ya boy right here.

Turning 20 tomorrow, bulk drinks and pingerz for all tonight and then we will confess our sins together at Sunday Mass after a good plate of Bacon & Eggs in the mornin'

:jordan2 :denzel :kanye2


----------



## Magic

:hb


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb TAR :hb


----------



## McQueen

TAR said:


> Get around ya boy right here.
> 
> Turning 20 tomorrow, bulk drinks and pingerz for all tonight and then we will confess our sins together at Sunday Mass after a good plate of Bacon & Eggs in the mornin'
> 
> :jordan2 :denzel :kanye2


Does this mean 20 years ago you were a..... ********.

Dat Racism.

:hb


----------



## Snake Plissken

I'm 21 today. Time goes so fast. Getting older.


----------



## Shepard

Ichabod Crane said:


> I'm 21 today. Time goes so fast. Getting older.


What he said.


----------



## Magic

:hb :hb :hb


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Ichabod Crane :hb


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Just turned 38 :hb

bama4 almost at the big 40


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Just turned 38 :hb
> 
> bama4 almost at the big 40


That's what I love about these girls Wagg likes, man. He gets older, they stay the same underage haha.. yes they do.






:hb though, Wagg!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Thanks Canadian bro.


----------



## Klee

:hb WAGG (Y)

:delrio


----------



## NeyNey

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Just turned 38 :hb
> 
> bama4 almost at the big 40


HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWAGGY!!! :mark:
I remember when I joined this Forum, I thought "_What the fuck is going ON... _" everytime I saw your Sig. :lol
You turned into one of my favorite posters. :banderas 
Also you turned 38 today, I'm 28 since yesterday, lol-worthy.


----------



## Magic

:hb 24th bday wagg.


----------



## Pharmakon

:hb Wagg


----------



## Callisto

:hb ney and wagg


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb swagger_ROCKS :hb


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Thanks, all. 

:hb to Ney Ney as well.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

I turned 29 yesterday :hb


----------



## Blade Runner

happy birthday dib! now we can finally put that long-standing mystery about your age to rest. :hb


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

SVETV988_fan said:


> happy birthday dib! now we can finally put that long-standing mystery about your age to rest. :hb


Thanks, pal :agree:

I first revealed my age in the post below, long time ago!

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/28011881-post211.html

Edit: A couple of guys knew my age via PMs even before that.


----------



## CJ

Happy birthday Dib :hb


----------



## RyanPelley

Happy birthday, Dib! Me love you :^>


----------



## Darkness is here

Dib said:


> I turned 29 yesterday :hb


:hb dib


----------



## BarackYoMama

23 today baby! HELL YEAH!


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

why2cj said:


> Happy birthday Dib :hb





RyanPelley said:


> Happy birthday, Dib! Me love you :^>





Darkness is here said:


> :hb dib


Thanks a bunch, friends


----------



## McQueen

:hb Dib


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

McQueen said:


> :hb Dib


Thanks, man


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Dib & Priceless Blaze :hb


----------



## Pharmakon

:hb Dib & Princess Blaze sorry I'm late :welbeck


----------



## Magic

:hb guys.


----------



## Zen

:hb


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

XxTalonxX said:


> :hb Dib & Priceless Blaze :hb





Botchamaniac45 said:


> :hb Dib & Princess Blaze sorry I'm late :welbeck





Ranch Dressing said:


> :hb guys.





Zen said:


> :hb


Thanks a bunch


----------



## ice_edge

*So it's your bday Dman? Well happy bday bro. *


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

ice_edge said:


> *So it's your bday Dman? Well happy bday bro. *


Thanks, pal 

Bday was on 11th but posted about it one day later.


----------



## Screwball

:hb to me.


----------



## McQueen

:hb


----------



## Screwball

Thank you, McQueen. :dance


----------



## RyanPelley

:hb Wolfgang!


----------



## Darkness is here

:hb wolfgang, hope you have many ahead as well.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

:hb Wolfgang!


----------



## Screwball

Many thanks, guys!


----------



## Pharmakon

:hb Happy Bo-Day Wolfgang :bo


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Wolfgang :hb


----------



## Jmacz

Today is actually my birthday, and all I've gotten so far is a tweet favorited by Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

Jmacz said:


> Today is actually my birthday, and all I've gotten so far is a tweet favorited by Dolph Ziggler.


:hb Jmacz


----------



## Magic

:hb brah


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Jmacz :hb


----------



## Darkness is here

:hb jmacz :hb

And I think this is the right day to reveal the meaning of your name :draper2


----------



## Bushmaster

Done walking around NY and back at my cousin's place. Sunday, last day of my trip and officially my birthday : I got the same bday as A Rod, don't know if that's good or bad. 

I'm a Leo


----------



## Klee

Fuck yeah! :hb Go SOUP!!! 

How drunk are you right now?


----------



## Titania

Happy birthday everyone!


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

:hb Sith Rollins


----------



## TKOK

Happy Bday soup.


----------



## Punkhead

:hb


----------



## Pratchett

:hb my man! Sorry about your rep page, but it was the only image I felt appropriate to send you in the circumstances :


----------



## McQueen

:hb Dirty Redguard.


----------



## Knocks




----------



## Empress

Sith Rollins said:


> Done walking around NY and back at my cousin's place. Sunday, last day of my trip and officially my birthday : I got the same bday as A Rod, don't know if that's good or bad.
> 
> I'm a Leo


Happy Birthday. :dance

And Happy belated birthday to those who celebrated this past week.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Happy Birthday Soup!!:hb


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Happy Birtrhday Soup!


----------



## Bushmaster

ShinsuKlee Nakamura said:


> Fuck yeah! :hb Go SOUP!!!
> 
> How drunk are you right now?


I was drunk when you posted this and got even more drunk later. Went to a sports lounge/club to watch the UFC event and the Boxing match. 



Pratchett said:


> :hb my man! Sorry about your rep page, but it was the only image I felt appropriate to send you in the circumstances :


You're lucky it's Sun related. It will stay in my cp 



McQueen said:


> :hb Dirty Redguard.


Love you too Argonianbro



Thanks for all the Birthday wishes :dance it's been an awesome weekend. Still don't think I could ever live in NY though :melo


----------



## Magic

is it because of all their shitty sport teams. :ti




:hb brah.


----------



## Screwball

:hb Sith Rollins


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Sith Rollins :hb


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

25 x :hb


----------



## Tater

Another year in the books and they still haven't managed to kill off ol' Tater just yet.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Happy Birthday, McQueen! !!!!


----------



## Magic

:hb skyfall/tater.


happy 82nd birthday mcqueen. :mark:


----------



## Pratchett

:hb McQueen and :hb Skyfall and :hb Tater


----------



## Knocks

:hb everybody


----------



## Darkness is here

:hb everybody


----------



## McQueen

Thanks and Happy Birthday to fellow 8/21'ers Skyfall, Tater & Aussie


----------



## obby

McQueen said:


> Thanks and Happy Birthday to fellow 8/21'ers Skyfall, Tater & Aussie


happy belated, buddeh

birthday near the end of summer must have blown during school days :side:


----------



## Livefootballp

I want to wish WF, many many happy returns of the day.


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Skyfall & Tater & McQueen & Aussie :hb and anybody else that I missed.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

29 on the 29th. Is there a term for that? ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## BkB Hulk

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ;38999770 said:


> 29 on the 29th. Is there a term for that? ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


Old. :brodgers














































:hb


----------



## TAR

Call it zombo'ing.

:hb brother ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## Knocks

i'm afraid i can no longer socialise with you, zombo. hanging out with old people is lame. :shrug


----------



## Punkhead

:hb ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ


----------



## Cleavage

wait me and Zombo share the same birthday, HOLY SHIT!


----------



## McQueen

GOLDEN ZOMBIRTHDAY!

Sup Pussy. :hb Pussy. @ Cleav :lmao


----------



## Pratchett

:hb ZOMBO and Cleavage :hb


----------



## Darkness is here

Aww....it's Mr. Zombo's birthday.

:hb Zomboman and :hb cleavage :hb to all.


----------



## Tweener ken

:hb everyone :hb


----------



## Bret Hart

Welp....today's my day


----------



## Magic

:hb


----------



## Tweener ken

:hb TS.


----------



## Frenchdoorhu

Many many happy birthday WF.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Happy Birthday TripleHsNose!!!!!:hb


----------



## Punkhead

:hb


----------



## Darkness is here

:hb hhh's nose


----------



## Vic

Just turned 24.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Scooty Puff Jr said:


> Just turned 24.


Happy Birthday Scooty Puff Jr!!!!:hb:hb:hb


----------



## Screwball

:hb to HHH's nose and :hb to Scooty Puff Jr


----------



## Pratchett

:hb Vic


----------



## Darkness is here

:hb scooty :hb


----------



## Smitty

Turned 17 today :hb


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Zombo & Cleavage & TripleHsNose & Scooty Puff Jr & Smitty :hb


----------



## Darkness is here

:hb smitty :hb


----------



## Genking48

That feel when 23


----------



## Solochating

Happy birthday to you WF.


----------



## DarkSide256

My birthday is Saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darkness is here

:hb sae


----------



## kendoo

Just turned 32 today:faint: :hb


----------



## Darkness is here

:hb kendoo


----------



## kendoo

Cheers Darkness is here(Y)


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb DarkSide256 & kendoo :hb


----------



## Callisto

Turning 21 in less than 40 minutes. This spells terrible news for my liver. :hb


----------



## I AM Glacier

Callisto said:


> Turning 21 in less than 40 minutes. This spells terrible news for my liver. :hb


happy bday

so that shit right !!!!


----------



## Pratchett

Callisto said:


> Turning 21 in less than 40 minutes. This spells terrible news for my liver. :hb


Damn I'm going to have to spread some rep so I can send you something really special :hmm:


----------



## Punkhead

:hb Callisto!


----------



## Timber Timbre

Callisto said:


> Turning 21 in less than 40 minutes. *This spells terrible news for my liver*. :hb


Be a true McPoyle, go straight for the jug of milk! Anyway, hb TJF  (I hate you for that lifesized Kevin Spacey head you rec'd me).


----------



## Callisto

A little visual pizazz wouldn't hurt anyone's user CP. You're welcome. :hb

Thanks everyone for the wishes btw


----------



## NasJayz

I turn 32 today .




I had a black forest cake.


----------



## Klee

NasJayz said:


> I turn 32 today .



:hb bro


----------



## Darkness is here

:hb nas :hb


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Callisto & NasJayz :hb


----------



## Unbilivevideo

Happy birthday to you Gin!


----------



## Clique

Happy Birthday everyone who has mentioned their celebration on this page. Today I am 


*27 *


Work day is finished. Where the drinks at!


----------



## Gretchen

Happy birthday.


----------



## Magic

:hb clique


----------



## DesolationRow

:hb *Clique*! :mark: :cheer


----------



## Punkhead

Today is my birthday. I'm 18.


----------



## Pratchett

:hb Tomas


----------



## Punkhead

Pratchett said:


> :hb Tomas


Thanks!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Clique & The Manowarrior :hb


----------



## jackbhoy

Just turned 18 today

No need to borrow people's ID anymore


----------



## Kenny

^happy birthday mate!

big night?


----------



## jackbhoy

King Kenny said:


> ^happy birthday mate!
> 
> big night?


Thanks man

Damn right, going to be talking Glasgow by storm


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb jackbhoy :hb


----------



## Darkness is here

Happy late birthday clique and MW :hb


----------



## Nostalgia

I'm 22 today. Feeling old.


----------



## Chrome

:hb Nostalgia.


----------



## Darkness is here

:hb nostalgia
You must be nostalgic.


----------



## Punkhead

:hb Nostalgia :hb


----------



## Kenny

:hb to me. 24 today


----------



## Tweener ken

:hb kenny :hb nostalgia


----------



## Darkness is here

:hb king kenny :hb


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Nostalgia & King Kenny :hb


----------



## Bad Gone

I'm 21 today :hb

I'm legaly allowed to drink alcohol in the U.S then. Glad the limit age in France in 18. 8*D


----------



## Bob-Carcass

:hb Douche


----------



## Darkness is here

:hb DP


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Douche Patrol :hb


----------



## TJQ

Technically my birthday now :homer6

Can't even go out tonight, though, got a fucking final on Monday.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Happy Birthday TJQ!!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Happy Birthday TJQ. Cool to see someone else on the forum have the same birthday as me.


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday Roman the Reigndeer and TJQ. 

Happy belated birthday to others.


----------



## TJQ

Roman the Reigndeer said:


> Happy Birthday TJQ. Cool to see someone else on the forum have the same birthday as me.


Happy birthday back at ya, brotha.


----------



## Corzza25

17 Today. Happy Bday to me.


----------



## Empress

Corzza25 said:


> 17 Today. Happy Bday to me.


Happy Birthday.


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb TJQ & Roman the Reigndeer & Corzza25 :hb


----------



## Punkhead

Happy birthday to Hayley Williams!


----------



## Neuron

I'm 21 today. Too bad I don't drink alcohol.


----------



## 2Slick

Happy birthday to... well, me.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Happy Birthday Slick.


----------



## Pratchett

:hb 2Slick

Managed to make it another year myself bama4


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

2Slick said:


> Happy birthday to... well, me.


Happy Birthday, 2Slick! :hb


----------



## Punkhead

:hb 2Slick!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Pratchett said:


> :hb 2Slick
> 
> Managed to make it another year myself bama4


Happy Birthday PRATCHETT :hb


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Neuron & 2Slick & Pratchett :hb


----------



## Empress

Happy Belated Birthday @2Slick, @Neuron & @Pratchett


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*My teenhood is dead and gone.*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Happy Birthday, Hoss!!!:hb


----------



## Pharmakon

:hb Swagger's Waifu


----------



## Punkhead

:hb Thwagger!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Jack Thwagger :hb


----------



## LaMelo

Happy Birthday Jack Thwagger!


----------



## Rowdy Yates

33 today, 21-01.its already past 12 in England .man these years go fast


----------



## LFC_Styles

^^Happy Birthday mate. 18 today myself.


----------



## Boba Fett

It's my Birthday !!!


----------



## Overcomer

Happy Birthday to the guys (May you get that double date with the Bella's) & to the girls (May you get that date with Roman Reigns)


----------



## Boba Fett

I turned 27 years old today... time sure does fly


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Berlino & LFC_Styles & Boba Fett :hb


----------



## Darkness is here

:hb to everyone, live a good life mates.


----------



## Boba Fett

XxTalonxX said:


> :hb Berlino & LFC_Styles & Boba Fett :hb


Thanks XxTalonxX !!!


----------



## McQueen

Happy Birthday bounty hunter!


----------



## SonoShion

24 today! But I still feel like an out of control teenanger. This will never change, deal with it.

<3


----------



## Blackbeard

SonoShion said:


> 24 today! But I still feel like an out of control teenanger. This will never change, deal with it.
> 
> <3


Happy Birthday Sono!!!! I hope you have a great day ya crazy mofo


----------



## McQueen

Happy a Birthday Sono.


----------



## Pratchett

Happy birthday, son.

This is very odd. :side: Check your rep :side:


----------



## SonoShion

:lmao oh god.

Thanks fellas!


----------



## charlesxo

Happy belated birthday @SonoShion :hb


----------



## brandiexoxo

23 today. Just happy I actually managed the day off work without even putting in for it.


----------



## Punkhead

:hb Happy birthday, Brandie!


----------



## brandiexoxo

Thank you Tomas!


----------



## LaMelo

Happy birthday, Brandiexoxo! I hope you had a Great day.


----------



## CD Player

Today's my birthday. Still have to work.


----------



## LaMelo

Happy Birthday CD Player! I hope it was a Great one.


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb SonoShion & brandiexoxo & CD Player :hb


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

23 today :hb


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

:hb Moz! 

23 years ago something actually came OUT of yer ma instead of going IN. :des

#Bantz #<3


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Dr. Ian Malcolm said:


> :hb Moz!
> 
> 23 years ago something actually came OUT of yer ma instead of going IN. :des
> 
> #Bantz #<3


Thanks Zombo :hb

Me and your ma are going out to celebrate with a nice romantic meal tonight. I won't keep her out too late x


----------



## SonoShion

Happy Birthday RONDA


----------



## LaMelo

Happy Birthday Rousey, I hope it was a Great one!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb ROUSEY :hb


----------



## Tony

I turn 21 today!


----------



## Darkness is here

:hb SEJ
:hb ''late'' to rousey

btw i too had my HB last month, i just turned 21.....but forgot to use this thread then.


----------



## Sex Ferguson

23 today! G whizz, I'm getting old..

:dance2 :dance2


----------



## Punkhead

Happy birthday, dude!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb StraightEdgeJesus & Sex Ferguson & late :hb Darkness is here :hb


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

its my birthday unk


its also St Patricks Day :vince


so why the fuck am I up at god damn 9am going to work for the next 11 hours enaldo


----------



## TKOK

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> its my birthday unk
> 
> 
> its also St Patricks Day :vince
> 
> 
> so why the fuck am I up at god damn 9am going to work for the next 11 hours enaldo


same here, but for the work part. :hb to us both.


----------



## TAR

:hb to you both


----------



## CJ

:hb to both of you


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

:hb TKOK and Hanoi

Enjoy your presents :curry2


----------



## Empress

Happy Belated Birthday to those who celebrated yesterday.


----------



## LaMelo

Happy Belated Birthday ya'll!


----------



## Foreshadowed

Happy 27th Birthday today to Rich (TheIllusiveMan) hope you have a fantastic birthday dude and get everything you wanted! Here's a picture to celebrate your day:










Man, we're getting so old, only a month until I catch up with you. Why must we get old? Whhhyyyyy? Not long now until we're playing bingo on the PlayStation 10.

Ah well, good times are coming!

Anyway dude, have a great birthday and enjoy your day!


----------



## Shagz

Happy Birthday guys!


----------



## LaMelo

Happy Birthday


----------



## XxTalonxX

Late :hb Marty & Hollywood Hanoi & TKOK :hb and :hb to anyone that I missed.


----------



## LaMelo

Happy Birthday everybody!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Today I turn 26!!!! *:hb:hb:hb


----------



## LaMelo

Happy Birthday BtheVampireSlayer!


----------



## The Tempest

Happy Birthday @BtheVampireSlayer aige


----------



## CJ

:hb @BtheVampireSlayer


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Thank you @Zayniac and @CJ , I really had an amazing one.*


----------



## Empress

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *Today I turn 26!!!! *:hb:hb:hb


Happy Belated Birthday. I hope you had a great one. :grin2:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Empress said:


> Happy Belated Birthday. I hope you had a great one. :grin2:


_*Thank you, I did had a great one.*_ :grin2:


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb BtheVampireSlayer :hb


----------



## LaMelo

I hope you behaved BtheVampireSlayer.


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Today is my Birthday and I'm a year older. :hb


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @XxTalonxX


----------



## XxTalonxX

Thank you @Empress :smile2:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Happy Belated Birthday @XxTalonxX !!!!!!*


----------



## CJ

:hb @XxTalonxX


----------



## XxTalonxX

Thank you @BtheVampireSlayer & @CJ


----------



## Punkhead

Happy birthday, XxTalonxX!


----------



## Darkness is here

:HB xxtalonxx


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

CJ said:


> :hb @XxTalonxX


I second this. Happy belated birthday from Casa del SHIV.


----------



## XxTalonxX

Thank you @Punkhead & @Darkness is here & @IDONTSHIV


----------



## LaMelo

Happy Birthday XxTalonxX!


----------



## XxTalonxX

Thanks @Zayniac


----------



## Joff

turning 22 in a few hours


----------



## RyanPelley

Happy early birthday, mate!


----------



## Mister Abigail

Mine on the 13th in your Timezone. 

Got $30 gift card from work and a $50 iTunes card from my mummzy. 

Must be hard to buy for.


----------



## Knocks

Happy birthday @Joffrey full marks for the Taylor reference :hb


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Joffrey Baratheon & @Mister Abigail :hb


----------



## Mister Abigail

Aww thannnnnks.


----------



## XxTalonxX

Mister Abigail said:


> Aww thannnnnks.


No problem


----------



## TheFreeMan

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO FORESHADOWED










Hope you have a great day and get everything you wanted! Enjoy your day.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Cheers dude, appreciate it.

Can't wait - got a long day of drinking lined up! Woooohooooo!

Thanks again.


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Foreshadowed :hb


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @Foreshadowed

Happy Belated Birthday @Joffrey Baratheon and @Mister Abigail


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

I'm another year older and another year closer to death.

Soon I will be food for the worms; today I am but a lonely drunkard.

"Cheers good pal." he says to himself as he works his way through another dram of single malt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Happy Birthday to all ye merry drunkards!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

25 today feeling so old :kd


----------



## RCSheppy

I turned 25 on Saturday. I also took about 10 years off of my life with the amount of liquor that was fed to me!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Loudon Wainwright & @Harribel & @RCSheppy :hb


----------



## RyanPelley

Spending my 27th birthday at the dentist with my daughter... Celebrate, yaaay.


----------



## Empress

Happy Belated Birthday @Harribel @RCSheppy and @Loudon Wainwright

Happy Birthday @RyanPelley Daddy time is always good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Happy Birthday to all occurences.(Y)


----------



## LaMelo

Happy Birthday Guys!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @RyanPelley :hb


----------



## LaMelo

My birthday was in December but I hadn't joined here yet.


----------



## CJ

Well happy belated birthday then @Zayniac :hb


----------



## DeeGirl

:hb to anyone celebrating today


----------



## LaMelo

Thanks CJ and Zico.


----------



## RyanPelley

thx yall


----------



## XxTalonxX

Zayniac said:


> My birthday was in December but I hadn't joined here yet.


:hb Happy late Birthday



RyanPelley said:


> thx yall


You're welcome


----------



## DGenerationMC

Had no idea this thread existed.



So, shut up and eat some cake dammit


----------



## Addychu

Its my cats first birthday today-

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUFFY.

:hb:hb:hb


----------



## CJ

Happy birthday to your cat Buffy @Addychu :hb


----------



## DeeGirl

Your cat shares a birthday with The Rock, which is pretty cool I guess :hb

I share my birthday with Louis Van Gaal :vangaal


----------



## Addychu

Zico said:


> Your cat shares a birthday with The Rock, which is pretty cool I guess :hb
> 
> I share my birthday with Louis Van Gaal :vangaal





CJ said:


> Happy birthday to your cat Buffy @Addychu :hb


Thank you, off to get her a card and a cake... (for me to eat LOL)

And ah, that is cool, I celebrate everyones birthdays, even the animals, happy birthday Rock!

I share my birthday with my twin and Ian Somerhalder.


----------



## LaMelo

Happy birthday to Addy's fur ball!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Addychu cats first birthday :hb

HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY BUFFY


----------



## Addychu

XxTalonxX said:


> :hb Addychu cats first birthday :hb
> 
> HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY BUFFY





Zayniac said:


> Happy birthday to Addy's fur ball!












:]


----------



## Chrome

I turn 28 today. :hb


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @Chrome 

May the Bulls take Game 2 in your honor. :bron


----------



## CJ

:hb @Chrome


----------



## Addychu

Chrome said:


> I turn 28 today. :hb


Happy birthday!

I hope you get some feet action. ;]


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Chrome

Happy Birthday, man! Have a great day!


----------



## DeeGirl

:hb @Chrome have a good one (Y)


----------



## Chrome

Thanks everyone. :hb


----------



## A-C-P

Chrome said:


> I turn 28 today. :hb


----------



## RyanPelley

Happy birthday Chrome!! I'ma take you out for a fancy dinner at the Applebee's.


----------



## Punkhead

Chrome said:


> I turn 28 today. :hb


Happy birthday, dude! :hb


----------



## LaMelo

Happy Birthday Chrome! :mckinney


----------



## Lawls

22 today :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Happy Birthday! @Lawls Hope it was a good one!


----------



## CJ

:hb @Lawls


----------



## Punkhead

:hb Lawls!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Chrome & @Lawls :hb


----------



## The Tempest

Happy birthday to@Chrome (may the FEET be with you :honoraryblack) and @Lawls


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Today is the 29th birthday of forum FRIEND and all around great Canadian, @JM 

For ONE DAY ONLY, JM will accept your congratulations via a Happy Birthday JM in lieu of the standard Hello JM. 

:hb

Everyone plz respawn.


----------



## CJ

:hb @JM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @JM


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @JM


----------



## Captain Edd

:hb @JM


----------



## Kenny

:hb @JM


----------



## JM

Magic said:


> Today is the 29th birthday of forum FRIEND and all around great Canadian, @JM
> 
> For ONE DAY ONLY, JM will accept your congratulations via a Happy Birthday JM in lieu of the standard Hello JM.
> 
> :hb
> 
> Everyone plz respawn.





CJ said:


> :hb @JM





IDONTSHIV said:


> :hb @JM





Empress said:


> Happy Birthday @JM





Captain Edd said:


> :hb @JM





KENNY said:


> :hb @JM


Hello ZOMBO, CJ, IDONTSHIV, Empress, Captain Edd and KENNY. Thank you for the birthday wishes.


----------



## Iriquiz

JM said:


> Hello ZOMBO, CJ, IDONTSHIV, Empress, Captain Edd and KENNY. Thank you for the birthday wishes.


Happy birthday jm


----------



## Addychu

JM said:


> Hello ZOMBO, CJ, IDONTSHIV, Empress, Captain Edd and KENNY. Thank you for the birthday wishes.


Happy Birthday sweetie.:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @JM :hb


----------



## The True Believer

21. Guess that means I can start drinking now... :side:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @The True Believer Have a great day! (Y)


----------



## CJ

:hb @The True Believer


----------



## Chrome

:hb @The True Believer. Try not to get too drunk now. :side:


----------



## Empress

The True Believer said:


> 21. Guess that means I can start drinking now... :side:












Have a good one and be sure to pour it up!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb The True Believer :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@A-C-P

I heard it was your birthday, but it isn't. So to everyone who doesn't have a birthday today, this is for you:


----------



## Pharmakon

Happy B-Day @A-C-P. You're one day before me.


Also today I turn 18. 

18 years already, WOW. Probably the next 18 years are going to go by quicker.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Botch-Sensei Now that you're legal, have fun. (Y)


----------



## CJ

:hb @Botch-Sensei


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Botch-Sensei :hb


----------



## Punkhead

@Botch-Sensei :hb


----------



## DeeGirl

:hb @Botch-Sensei. Have a good one (Y)


----------



## Bret Hart

Happy Belated Birthday @A-C-P Hope you had a blast.
Happy Birthday @Botch-Sensei Have a blast


----------



## A-C-P

Nikki Bella said:


> Happy Belated Birthday @A-C-P Hope you had a blast.
> Happy Birthday @Botch-Sensei Have a blast


Damn It Shala :Fuckyou

Thanks for the kind words @Nikki Bella but my birthday is actually in December :lol

I am already older, not in a hurry to get even older :mj2


----------



## Empress

Botch-Sensei said:


> Happy B-Day @A-C-P. You're one day before me.
> 
> 
> Also today I turn 18.
> 
> 18 years already, WOW. Probably the next 18 years are going to go by quicker.


Happy Birthday! :smile2:


----------



## LaMelo

Happy Belated Birthday to A-C-P and Happy Birthday to Botched-Sensei!


----------



## Loudness

I had Birthday on June 8th, but I just had my birthday party with over 30 or 40 people of old friends that my sister organised (we're silblings so we celebrate the same day) of old schoolmates and friends and a lot of my sisters friends. People have been asking why I don't go out much and how lulzy I was...both females and males as they haven't seen me a lot. Everybody was listening to me and loling, I felt like a real Scott Steiner...the funniest, most charismatic guy in the group.

Anyway had a lot of fun, hope whoever has birthday next has it too. I'm still drunk obviously.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb belatedly @Loudness Glad you had fun. (Y)


----------



## Loudness

IDONTSHIV said:


> :hb belatedly @Loudness Glad you had fun. (Y)


Thanks a lot, means a lot coming from you. If you were here, I'd be doing you an egg tonite and you'd have a 141 and 2/3rds chance of getting any beer you want...and I mean it. The biggest compliment one could ever achieve from me


----------



## Addychu

Loudness said:


> I had Birthday on June 8th, but I just had my birthday party with over 30 or 40 people of old friends that my sister organised (we're silblings so we celebrate the same day) of old schoolmates and friends and a lot of my sisters friends. People have been asking why I don't go out much and how lulzy I was...both females and males as they haven't seen me a lot. Everybody was listening to me and loling, I felt like a real Scott Steiner...the funniest, most charismatic guy in the group.
> 
> Anyway had a lot of fun, hope whoever has birthday next has it too. I'm still drunk obviously.



Happy belated birthday to you and @Botch-Sensei.


----------



## TAR

:hb to me


----------



## CJ

:hb @TAR


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @TAR Hope it's a happy one!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Loudness & @TAR :hb


----------



## Cashmere

_Yayyyyy_. My count is at 23. 

Time has no remorse :mj2


----------



## Punkhead

:hb @Øbéir Mon Illuminée


----------



## CJ

:hb Øbéir Mon Illuminée


----------



## Pratchett

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> _Yayyyyy_. My count is at 23.
> 
> Time has no remorse :mj2


:hb man. Get used to time becoming more and more of a sociopath towards you :mj


----------



## Chrome

:hb Cash.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

:hb to me


----------



## CJ

:hb @Jupiter Jack Daniels , hope you have a good one (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Øbéir Mon Illuminée I sincerely hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb@Jupiter Jack Daniels Have a great day! :mckinney


----------



## Cashmere

Punkhead said:


> :hb @Øbéir Mon Illuminée





CJ said:


> :hb Øbéir Mon Illuminée





Pratchett said:


> :hb man. Get used to time becoming more and more of a sociopath towards you :mj





Chrome said:


> :hb Cash.





IDONTSHIV said:


> :hb @Øbéir Mon Illuminée I sincerely hope you enjoyed it!


Thank you 

Didn't really do much. Seems like when you get older and older, you really don't care lol. Just another day.


----------



## Empress

Happy Belated Birthday @Loudness and @TAR

Happy Birthday @Øbéir Mon Illuminée @Jupiter Jack Daniels 
:smile2:


----------



## Magic

:hb guys


----------



## Cashmere

Crazy Eyes said:


> Happy Belated Birthday @Loudness and @TAR
> 
> Happy Birthday @Øbéir Mon Illuminée @Jupiter Jack Daniels
> :smile2:





Showtime said:


> :hb guys


Thank you 

Happy birthday @Jupiter Jack Daniels.


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Øbéir Mon Illuminée & @Jupiter Jack Daniels :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @DarkLady, albeit very belatedly.


----------



## CJ

:hb @DarkLady Hope you had a good one


----------



## DarkLady

IDONTSHIV said:


> :hb @DarkLady, albeit very belatedly.





CJ said:


> :hb @DarkLady Hope you had a good one


Aww, thanks.


----------



## Empress

Happy belated birthday @DarkLady


----------



## A-C-P

:hb @DarkLady


----------



## Jersey

Happy belated B-day @DarkLady


----------



## Empress

Gin said:


> In my time zone I'm now officially an adult. 21 years of awesomeness, bitches!


Happy Birthday.


----------



## LaMelo

Happy Birthday Gin!


----------



## Wildcat410

IDONTSHIV said:


> :hb @DarkLady, albeit very belatedly.


Not as belatedly as me. 

Happy Birthday, Dark Lady!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @ USA!!!!


----------



## Apple iGrave

It's my 18th birthday today! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @DarkLady :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

As is my style now, :hb belatedly to Gin.


----------



## LaMelo

Happy Belated Birthday to you also DarkLady!


----------



## Kentron

Happy Birthday to everyone who has a birthday today...and a special birthday to wish to son hayden who turned 4 today...love you buddy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @rbhayek


----------



## rbhayek

IDONTSHIV said:


> :hb @rbhayek


Thanks brother! To many more years of health, happiness and bitching about wrestling. :smile2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wrong thread.


----------



## DarkLady

:hb @IDONTSHIV










German chocolate cake, your favorite.


----------



## Vox Machina

Happy birthday, @IDONTSHIV

I hope your wish comes true unlike mine did. :sad:


----------



## obby

It's my birthday.

So actually fuck you @Obfuscation.


----------



## Vox Machina

Happy birthday, obby!


----------



## CJ

:hb @IDONTSHIV


----------



## Obfuscation

obby said:


> It's my birthday.
> 
> So actually fuck you @Obfuscation.












Leave the memories alone.


----------



## Punkhead

:hb IDONTSHIV & obby!


----------



## DeeGirl

:hb @IDONTSHIV, have a good day, the same to you Obby


----------



## CJ

:hb @obby


----------



## Brock

:hb @obby

:hb @IDONTSHIV

Have a drink on me.


----------



## Pratchett

:hb to *IDONTSHIV* and *obby* :hb


----------



## RyanPelley

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHIV!!!!!!!


----------



## obby

Obfuscation said:


> Leave the memories alone.


BRB creating cell

You're dead kiddo


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @obby and @IDONTSHIV :dance


----------



## A-C-P

:hb @IDONTSHIV to bad you are in the Bay Area, b/c I can't give you what I know you really want for your B-Day :jericho2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

A-C-P said:


> :hb @IDONTSHIV to bad you are in the Bay Area, b/c I can't give you what I know you really want for your B-Day :jericho2












Also :hb @obby. I hope this day treated you well!


----------



## Chrome

:hb @IDONTSHIV! Think my avy is a good enough birthday present.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chrome said:


> :hb @IDONTSHIV! Think my avy is a good enough birthday present.


Well, thank you for that, but I can think of a place where i would like to see it more. :rep


----------



## Chrome

IDONTSHIV said:


> Well, thank you for that, but I can think of a place where i would like to see it more. :rep


Check your User CP.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chrome said:


> Check your User CP.


:fuckyeah :bow Teeva is the stuff of Birthday legends. :sodone


----------



## LaMelo

Happy Birthday


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Thank you everyone for your kindness on my birthday: @DarkLady @CJ @Ash @AryaDark @DesolationRow @Obfuscation @Chrome @Brock @Wildcat410 @Soul Cat @BtheVampireSlayer @twaughthammer @Michael Corleone @Punkhead @Rugrat @deadeyes @Mr. Fusion @A-C-P @RyanPelley @Crazy Eyes @Sixth @TheDevilsPimp @Tedand my alpha and omega @DarkLady


----------



## Klorel

Well, here's to another 20 years.

Oh yeah, I'm a bit late, but Happy Birthday @IDONTSHIV


----------



## LaMelo

I'm hurt SHIV!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ted said:


> I'm hurt SHIV!


OOPS! @Ted. I saved the best for last. (I was probably drunk and just missed your name) I intended no slight. Plus I shall amend my post to make this right.


----------



## Magic

:hb headliner and soup


----------



## Bushmaster

My birthday was monday and Liner's is today :mj2. Bitter enemies but birthdays so close, Happy Bday breh


----------



## McQueen

Black on black crim.... Birthdays!!!!

:hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Might Guy and @Headliner


----------



## CJ

Happy belated birthday @Might Guy and :hb @Headliner


----------



## DeeGirl

:hb @Might Guy, even if it is a bit late and :hb @Headliner


----------



## Pratchett

Happy late b-day to @Might Guy and :hb to @Headliner also.


----------



## Empress

Happy Belated Birthday @Might Guy.

I guess Happy Birthday to you too @Headliner.


----------



## The Tempest

Happy belated Birthday to @Might Guyand to good ol'@Headliner


----------



## Barnerito

Happy birthday @Might Guy and @Headliner


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @Legit BOSS. 

I cant think of a better present for you than being a man in love. You've found the perfect woman and I'm truly and sincerely happy for you. We sometimes fight Seth ) but it's all in love. I hope you make today a great one.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Crazy Eyes said:


> Happy Birthday @Legit BOSS.
> 
> I cant think of a better present for you than being a man in love. You've found the perfect woman and I'm truly and sincerely happy for you. We sometimes fight Seth ) but it's all in love. I hope you make today a great one.


*Aww, thank you Empress <3. I've been here for over a year and I've never noticed the birthday thread. That's a blowup.*


----------



## CJ

:hb @Legit BOSS I hope you have a good one


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Legit BOSS if you ever get sick, I hope you get someone to nurse you back to health.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

IDONTSHIV said:


> :hb @Legit BOSS if you ever get sick, I hope you get someone to nurse you back to health.


*Thank you Shiv! I posted this in the random picture thread because I didn't know this one existed, but yes, I've got that and more :russo*


Legit BOSS said:


> *She's quoting Sasha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's official, I have to marry this woman.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:damn She's definitely a keeper and you should put her over. :reigns2


----------



## LaMelo

A Belated Happy Birthday to Legit Boss!


----------



## Shagz

Fucking hell 17 years old now.

What the fuck am I going to do with my life.


----------



## CJ

:hb @Shagz


----------



## DeeGirl

:hb @Shagz, have a good day


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @Shagz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Shagz Good to see you back. Have a good day!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Shagz :hb and Happy Birthday to anyone that has a Birthday in the past month


----------



## DeeGirl

Well in the UK anyway it is now officially August 8th, therefore my birthday!  

First time I've had a football match on my birthday in years, so hopefully Dundee can beat Hearts for me! (That's scottish football by the way )


----------



## CJ

:hb @Mr. Fusion I know nothing about Scottish Football but I hope your team win :mckinney


----------



## Blackbeard

Mr. Fusion said:


> Well in the UK anyway it is now officially August 8th, therefore my birthday!
> 
> First time I've had a football match on my birthday in years, so hopefully Dundee can beat Hearts for me! (That's scottish football by the way )


Happy Birthday mate. I hope you have a good one! :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Mr. Fusion 

*LET'S GO DUNDEE! :fingerscrossed*


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Mr. Fusion :hb


----------



## DeeGirl

CJ said:


> :hb @Mr. Fusion I know nothing about Scottish Football but I hope your team win :mckinney





Blackbeard said:


> Happy Birthday mate. I hope you have a good one! :woo





IDONTSHIV said:


> :hb @Mr. Fusion
> 
> *LET'S GO DUNDEE! :fingerscrossed*





XxTalonxX said:


> :hb @Mr. Fusion :hb


Thank you all for the birthday wishes. It's been a pretty good day but sadly Dundee lost 2-1 today to Hearts, it was a pretty good game, but it wasn't Dundee's day. I guess I'll get over it though


----------



## XxTalonxX

You're welcome @Mr. Fusion


----------



## Empress

Mr. Fusion said:


> Well in the UK anyway it is now officially August 8th, therefore my birthday!
> 
> First time I've had a football match on my birthday in years, so hopefully Dundee can beat Hearts for me! (That's scottish football by the way )


Happy Belated Birthday. I hope you had a great one. :dance


----------



## DeeGirl

Crazy Eyes said:


> Happy Belated Birthday. I hope you had a great one. :dance


Thank you  It was a pretty good one apart from my team getting beat :lol


----------



## LaMelo

Mr. Fusion said:


> Thank you  It was a pretty good one apart from my team getting beat :lol


A Belated Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## DeeGirl

Ted said:


> A Belated Happy Birthday to you!


Much appreciated


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Happy Birthday to @Certified G ! Shower him with Emma gifs and rep.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Certified G Hope it was a good one!


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @Certified G


----------



## CJ

:hb @Certified G


----------



## Certified G

Legit BOSS said:


> *Happy Birthday to @Certified G ! Shower him with Emma gifs and rep.*





IDONTSHIV said:


> :hb @Certified G Hope it was a good one!





Crazy Eyes said:


> Happy Birthday @Certified G





CJ said:


> :hb @Certified G


Thanks a lot guys!  

And thanks for the Emma pics, they are very much appreciated.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Belated birthday to all!

I knew there was a thread for this but can never figure where it is :side

Anyways my(and the Coach Jonathan Coachmans) birthday(s) are today 

Not doing anything to crazy just relaxing at home


----------



## CJ

:hb @BrutusIsNotMyName


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @BrutusIsNotMyName


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @BrutusIsNotMyName


----------



## Magic

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Belated birthday to all!
> 
> I knew there was a thread for this but can never figure where it is :side
> 
> Anyways my(and the Coach Jonathan Coachmans) birthday(s) are today
> 
> Not doing anything to crazy just relaxing at home


:hb breh


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Certified G & @BrutusIsNotMyName :hb
@Certified G This is for you


----------



## DeeGirl

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Belated birthday to all!
> 
> I knew there was a thread for this but can never figure where it is :side
> 
> Anyways my(and the Coach Jonathan Coachmans) birthday(s) are today
> 
> Not doing anything to crazy just relaxing at home


Happy belated birthday  :hb


----------



## LaMelo

A belated Happy Birthday to BrutusIsNotMyName and Certified G!


----------



## Café de René

Happy belated birthday to all, I'm joining in as my birthday lives on for a few hours on American timelines. :Vince


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Café de René said:


> Happy belated birthday to all, I'm joining in as my birthday lives on for a few hours on American timelines. :Vince


Happy Belated Birthday to you. :hb I hope you had a good day! :mckinney


----------



## DeeGirl

Café de René said:


> Happy belated birthday to all, I'm joining in as my birthday lives on for a few hours on American timelines. :Vince


:hb

I hope you had a good one


----------



## CJ

Happy belated birthday @Café de René :hb


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Café de René :hb


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

In some parts of the world, and it applies to some of you right here IN THE WRESTLINGFORUM UNIVERSE, it's already August 29, which means I'm 30. :dandance3 :jaydance3


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Michael Corleone :hb


----------



## DeeGirl

:hb @Michael Corleone, have a good day


----------



## Cleavage

Happy birthday to me YAY!


----------



## The Tempest

Happy birthday to @Cleavage and to Mister @ZOMBO :WHYYY3 the nicest Canadian/Italian WF member of 2014 :dandance :dandance2 :dandance3 :jaydance5 :jaydance4 :WHYYY6


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Cleavage and to @ZOMBORLEONE Have a great day!


----------



## CJ

:hb @Michael Corleone & @Cleavage , hope you guys have a good one


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Cleavage :hb


----------



## CJ

Happy Birthday to me :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

CJ said:


> Happy Birthday to me :hb



:hb, CJ. You get to win today!


----------



## DeeGirl

Happy belated birthday to @Cleavage :hb 

And happy birthday to @CJ :hb, have a good one


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @CJ :hb


----------



## LaMelo

Happy Birthday to my friend CJ!


----------



## Chrome

Happy birthday @CJ! :hb


----------



## CookiePuss

I'm too lazy to go back to the previous page, but Happy Belated Birthday to @Café de René, @Michael Corleone, @Cleavage, and @CJ :hb


----------



## LaMelo

Happy Birthday to everyone I missed also!


----------



## Empress

Happy Belated Birthday @Michael Corleone @CJ @Café de René @Cleavage :dance


----------



## Punkhead

Happy birthday, @CJ, @Michael Corleone and to the rest of you guys!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Damien Hope it's a great one!


----------



## DeeGirl

A happy belated Birthday to @Damien :hb

I hope you had a good day


----------



## LaMelo

A belated Happy Birthday to Damien!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Damien :hb


----------



## Bret Hart

Well, here's to my special day.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

:hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Jim Ross


----------



## DeeGirl

:hb to one of my favorite guys on here @Jim Ross . Treat yourself to some Simpsons and have an awesome day!


----------



## Punkhead

:hb @Jim Ross


----------



## Jersey

@Jim Ross


----------



## CJ

:hb @Jim Ross , hope you have a good day.


----------



## dashing_man

Happy Birthday @Jim Ross :hb

Enjoy the day bro and spoil yourself  :yes :nikki


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Jim Ross :hb


----------



## Vic

Just turned 25 :hb.


----------



## DeeGirl

:hb @Vic BODIES. Have an awesome day


----------



## Smitty

Turned 18 today :hb


----------



## Empress

Happy Belated Birthday @Vic BODIES and @Jim Ross :toast 

Happy Birthday @Smitty  You're legal. :dance


----------



## Punkhead

Congrats @Smitty !


----------



## DeeGirl

:hb @Smitty, have a good one


----------



## STEVALD

21 today :hb


----------



## CJ

:hb @Ricky Jerret hope you have a good day.


----------



## dashing_man

Happy Birthday Ricky. May you have a Ball of a day :eva2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Ricky Jerret hope it was a great one!.


----------



## STEVALD

Kidding, was just trying to get some quick rep. :side:

Turns out a birthday boy doesn't really get repped as much as I thought :mj2


----------



## DeeGirl

Ricky Jerret said:


> Kidding, was just trying to get some quick rep. :side:
> 
> Turns out a birthday boy doesn't really get repped as much as I thought :mj2


I'll give you some rep


----------



## Empress

Ricky Jerret said:


> 21 today :hb


Happy Belated Birthday.


----------



## STEVALD

It isn't my birthday :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl

Ricky Jerret said:


> It isn't my birthday :lmao


How much rep did you actually get? Was it worth lying and as a result tarnishing your reputation?


----------



## CJ

Ricky Jerret said:


> It isn't my birthday :lmao


You pretended it was your birthday :no:


----------



## DeeGirl

CJ said:


> You pretended it was your birthday :no:


The ultimate sin of the WF birthday thread :cuss:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

No one said that a birthday rep has to be green. :bryanlol


----------



## STEVALD

Mr. Fusion said:


> How much rep did you actually get? Was it worth lying and as a result tarnishing your reputation?


Got a good 80 points for a lie, so I guess it was very well worth it :draper2


----------



## DeeGirl

Ricky Jerret said:


> Got a good 80 points for a lie, so I guess it was very well worth it :draper2


bama


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

My last green rep rant netted me about 1800 points in a week's time, I would suggest one of those instead.


----------



## LaMelo

Ricky Jerret said:


> It isn't my birthday :lmao


Happy Fake Birthday!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Happy belated Birthday @Vic & @Smitty & happy fake birthday @Ricky Jerret :hb


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Happy B-Day to me, Happy B-Day to me, Happy B-Day dear PF, Happy B-Day to you.


----------



## Magic

:hb breh


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @PF69 May you have an epic porn filled day!


----------



## CJ

:hb @PF69 hope you have a good day


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @PF69 :hb


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Thank you guys for the B-day wishes.


----------



## Callisto

Turned 22 today. tfw you'll be 30 in 8 years. :mj2

Now I know how @Ash feels on a daily basis. :hb


----------



## Pratchett

Callisto said:


> Turned 22 today. tfw you'll be 30 in 8 years. :mj2
> 
> Now I know how @Ash feels on a daily basis. :hb


:hb TJF :hb

So at 22 your knees are as bad as mine? :mj


----------



## CJ

:hb @Callisto


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Callisto.


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Callisto :hb


----------



## DeeGirl

:hb @Callisto :hb, have a good one


----------



## Callisto

Thank you for the bday wishes guys 



Ash said:


> So at 22 your knees are as bad as mine? :mj


Yes and I also get irritable at the slightest things. Already starting to feel the effects of being old :mj2


----------



## Donnie

Just turned 24 happy birthday to me I guess


----------



## CJ

:hb @donne hope you have a good day :rusevyes


----------



## DeeGirl

:hb @donne :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @donne May you crush this birthday like :rusevyes


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @donne :hb


----------



## NasJayz

I just turned 33 today.


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @NasJayz :hb


----------



## Punkhead

:hb @NasJayz


----------



## CJ

:hb @NasJayz


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @NasJayz, albeit belatedly now. I sincerely hope you had a good one. :mckinney


----------



## Trublez

Just turned 23 :hb :dance2


----------



## CJ

:hb @Trublez , I hope you have a great day pal :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb albeit belatedly to @Trublez


----------



## Gandhi

Trublez said:


> Just turned 23 :hb :dance2


Oh snap you're an October guy too? Happy belated birthday mate, hope you had a great day!


----------



## MKCS

Trublez said:


> Just turned 23 :hb :dance2


Happy Birthday.


----------



## UntilDawn

Happy birthday, @Trublez!


:hb


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Happy belated Birthday @Trublez :hb


----------



## Punkhead

Well, :hb to me, I guess. I'm 19 now.


----------



## CJ

:hb @Punkhead I hope you have a great day pal


----------



## DeeGirl

:hb @Punkhead. Have a good one


----------



## LaMelo

Punkhead said:


> Well, :hb to me, I guess. I'm 19 now.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pratchett

Belated :hb to @Punkhead.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Just turned 22 today.


----------



## DeeGirl

:hb @Make_The_Grade. Have a great day


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Thank you @DENSPARK


----------



## CJ

:hb @Make_The_Grade Hope you're having a good day.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

CJ said:


> :hb @Make_The_Grade Hope you're having a good day.


Thank you.


----------



## LaMelo

Make_The_Grade said:


> Thank you.


Happy Birthday! May you be blessed with many more to come!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Make_The_Grade Hope it was memorable and treated you well.


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Punkhead & @Make_The_Grade :hb


----------



## Make_The_Grade

SHIV said:


> :hb @Make_The_Grade Hope it was memorable and treated you well.





XxTalonxX said:


> :hb @Punkhead & @Make_The_Grade :hb





Ace Boogie said:


> Happy Birthday! May you be blessed with many more to come!


Thank You


----------



## Nostalgia

I'm 23 today. 

And hmm, I never got this before:



> Hello Nostalgia,
> 
> We at Wrestling Forum : WWE, TNA, Indy Wrestling, Debate League, Women of Wrestling Forums would like to wish you a happy birthday today!


dem emails. :lol


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Nostalgia :hb


----------



## Kenny

I'm 25 today :hb


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @KENNY :hb


----------



## CookiePuss

Turned 24 today. :hb to me


----------



## CJ

:hb @CookiePuss


----------



## Slickback

:hb to all!!


----------



## CookiePuss

Thank you @CJ, @Dr. Ian Malcolm, @Pratchett, @Bones, and everyone else for the Birthday wishes :drose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @tboneangle. Hope you have a good one! :mckinney


----------



## tboneangle

SHIV said:


> :hb @tboneangle. Hope you have a good one! :mckinney


Thanks bro!!! I will add u as a f fiend when I figure out how. It won't let me in my iPhone


----------



## Jersey

@tboneangle


----------



## CJ

:hb @tboneangle


----------



## tboneangle

PaigeLover said:


> @tboneangle





CJ said:


> :hb @tboneangle


Thank you!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @CookiePuss & @tboneangle :hb


----------



## GREEK FREAK

I don't know about you but I'm feeling 22 :hb


----------



## LaMelo

tboneangle said:


> Thanks bro!!! I will add u as a f fiend when I figure out how. It won't let me in my iPhone


Belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## TJQ

Nikki's Jingle Bellas said:


> I don't know about you but I'm feeling 22 :hb


Same :saul

Waking up at 2:45am so I can go to this world famous donut place, worth/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK

TJQ said:


> Same :saul
> 
> Waking up at 2:45am so I can go to this world famous donut place, worth/10


Oh yeah, you have same bday as me :lol. Happy Birthday man :hb. Enjoy those donuts :saul


----------



## Slickback

:hb Bruhs


----------



## CJ

:hb @nikki's Jingle Bellas & @TJQ


----------



## Jersey

@TJQ & @nikki's Jingle Bellas


----------



## DeeGirl

:hb to @TJQ & @Nikki's Jingle Bellas.

Enjoy your birthdays and a happy Christmas to you both as well


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Happy Birthday both


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*:hb Ratman!!! @Nikki's Jingle Bellas








*


----------



## Addychu

I'll be 25 soon... :cry


----------



## LaMelo

Happy Birthday to Spears and TJQ!


----------



## Addychu

Now its my birthday...

Im old... HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME! :cry


----------



## LaMelo

Addychu said:


> Now its my birthday...
> 
> Im old... HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME! :cry


Happy Birthday my friend! :woo :cheer :dance

My birthday is next Tuesday! December Birthday buddies! :mark:


----------



## Punkhead

Happy birthday to @Addychu and all the rest of you guys :hb


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes


----------



## CJ

:hb @Addychu


----------



## Jersey

@Addychu Happy B-day


----------



## Black

THE CUSSER said:


> fuck you shitface dickhead asshole ...... ****** piece shit asswipe cunt bitch slut douchebag assface dickface prick cocksucker shithead motherfuck


happy bday to u as well


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

@Addychu


----------



## DeeGirl

:hb @Addychu :hb

Enjoy your day, enjoy your cats and enjoy this festive period


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb belatedly to @TJQ & @Nikki's Jingle Bellas. I need to peruse this thread more. Hope you both had a good one.
@Addychu :hb 25 is a big one. Hope you had a good day! :mckinney


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Happy Belated Birthdays @nikki's Jingle Bellas & @TJQ & Happy Birthday @Addychu :hb


----------



## Addychu

Thanks everyone for your birthday wishes, I had a great day.


----------



## LaMelo

It is officially my Birthday on the East Coast! :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! said:


> It is officially my Birthday on the East Coast! :dance


:hb Enjoy yourself. :mckinney


----------



## CJ

New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! said:


> It is officially my Birthday on the East Coast! :dance


Happy birthday :eva2


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! :hb


----------



## LaMelo

Thanks everyone! I had a good day!


----------



## Empress

Happy Belated Birthday @Rodgers @Addychu @New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! and @TJQ 

And a special shout out to my lil sis @I Saw Wyatt Killing Santa Claus

I hope you all had a great one.


----------



## LaMelo

Empress said:


> Happy Belated Birthday @Rodgers @Addychu @New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! and @TJQ
> 
> And a special shout out to my lil sis @I Saw Wyatt Killing Santa Claus
> 
> I hope you all had a great one.


Thank you! wens2


----------



## Empress

New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! said:


> Thank you! wens2


You and @Rodgers shoud've said something in the chat last week. I feel bad for not knowing it was your birthday's.


----------



## Pratchett

The worst part about today was realizing that I had not yet renewed my driver's license nor the plates on my cars. :jaydamn

But I did have a piece of cake. I'll have another later when everyone gets home. Because it's my damn birthday and I say I get extra cake. :dance2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Pratchett, you youngling. Enjoy that cake, while you still can. Have a good day!


----------



## Buttermaker

Happy birthday @Pratchett 

Gonna celebrate with some mid day ice fishing today?


----------



## Make_The_Grade

:hb @Pratchett


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Happy Birthday @Pratchett!


----------



## Jersey

Happy B-day @Pratchett. Have a good one.


----------



## Pratchett

THE SHIV said:


> :hb @Pratchett, you youngling. Enjoy that cake, while you still can. Have a good day!


Thanks! Not looking forward to the day when cake is no longer an option... :mj2



Takers Revenge said:


> Happy birthday @Pratchett
> 
> Gonna celebrate with some mid day ice fishing today?


I wish. No ice around here, and the rivers are still flooded. I will get out soon though.



Make_The_Grade said:


> :hb @Pratchett





Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Happy Birthday @Pratchett!


Thanks guys.


----------



## Empress

Pratchett said:


> The worst part about today was realizing that I had not yet renewed my driver's license nor the plates on my cars. :jaydamn
> 
> But I did have a piece of cake. I'll have another later when everyone gets home. Because it's my damn birthday and I say I get extra cake. :dance2


Happy Birthday


----------



## CJ

:hb @Pratchett


----------



## Pratchett

PaigeLover said:


> Happy B-day @Pratchett. Have a good one.





Empress said:


> Happy Birthday





CJ said:


> :hb @Pratchett


Thank you for the wishes! :dance2


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Mine was December 31st, fuck all of you for forgetting, pieces of shit.


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Pratchett & @Catalanotto :hb


----------



## Pratchett

Catalanotto said:


> Mine was December 31st, fuck all of you for forgetting, pieces of shit.


I feel terrible. Belated birthday rep sent.
I am such a horrible friend. :mj2


----------



## CJ

Happy belated birthday @Catalanotto


----------



## Kenny

@Catalanotto happy birthday. i sent you over a hugh jackman cake
@Pratchett, i'm ordering pensioner card for you as we speak. :hb


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Sorry @Catalanotto :hb


----------



## LaMelo

Catalanotto said:


> Mine was December 31st, fuck all of you for forgetting, pieces of shit.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Happy Belated Birthday, Pratch! *


----------



## LaMelo

Pratchett said:


> I feel terrible. Belated birthday rep sent.
> I am such a horrible friend. :mj2


A Belated Happy Birthday to you as well!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

Officially 21, brehs.


----------



## LaMelo

Jack Thwagger said:


> Officially 21, brehs.


Happy Birthday. I sent you some Swagger rep. :banderas


----------



## DeeGirl

Happy birthday @Jack Thwagger :hb


----------



## The Tempest

Happy b-day to my Oklahoe @Jack Thwagger :woo :bird :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Jack Thwagger. Now you can legally get hammered with @A-C-P while watching RAW.


----------



## Empress

THE SHIV said:


> :hb @Jack Thwagger. Now you can legally get hammered with @A-C-P while watching RAW.


Let's ease @Jack Thwagger into the drinking life. I don't think she can keep up with @A-C-P just yet.

But I do hope that you have a great birthday today. You deserve it. I got nothing but love for you. Make today a great one. 

:rock4


----------



## CJ

:hb @Jack Thwagger


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*:hb @Jack Thwagger, I hope you are having a great one and peaceful one too. Now we both can go drinking together. :drose :rusevyes*_


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

I've had a martini and some chocolate shooters. I got a lil bit more booze to just have at home. Feeling the buzz, brehs. :mj


----------



## Cena's Nation

lol that's funny because my birthday was just last month!


----------



## DeeGirl

Cena's Nation said:


> lol that's funny because my birthday was just last month!


And a happy belated birthday to you, Romans Empire.


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Jack Thwagger & @Cena's Nation :hb


----------



## Corey

Happy Birthday to me, Drew Brees, and Shane McMahon! :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Jack Evans 187, Drew Brees, and Shane O'Mac.


----------



## CJ

Happy belated birthday @Jack Evans 187 :hb


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Jack Evans 187 :hb


----------



## LaMelo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Happy Birthday to me, Drew Brees, and Shane McMahon! :lol


A Belated Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Late, but happy birthday @Jack Evans 187 :hb*


----------



## The Tempest

I'm turning 22 today brehs :dead3 and happy b-day to @Jack Evans 187 :WHYYY6


----------



## Punkhead

Happy birthday, @The Tempest, and the rest of you guys.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Happy birthday, @The Tempest Hope you have a great day!


----------



## CJ

:hb @The Tempest


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @The Tempest :hb


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Happy late birthday @The Tempest :hb*


----------



## Boba Fett

Happy Birthday to me !!!!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Boba Fett :hb


----------



## DeeGirl

:hb @Boba Fett. Have a good one (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Boba Fett


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

So it turns out that my birthday today is a mere 1 day before Becky's birthday.

I'm far, far more excited about that than i should be :lol

Happy belated birthday to everyone else by the way, i keep on forgetting to drop in here and deliver good wishes, i feel like an ass now!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @Chief of the Lynch Mob 

I hope you have a great one. :becky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

THE SHIV said:


> @Chief of the Lynch Mob
> 
> :hb I hope you have a great day!





Empress said:


> Happy Birthday @Chief of the Lynch Mob
> 
> I hope you have a great one. :becky


Thanks guys :becky

This has also taught me that i'm not being notified about people mentioning me, that's worrying.


----------



## CJ

:hb @Chief of the Lynch Mob

Hope you're having a good day pal 












Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> This has also taught me that i'm not being notified about people mentioning me, that's worrying.


I noticed you were impossible to mention :sadpanda


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

CJ said:


> :hb @Chief of the Lynch Mob
> 
> Hope you're having a good day pal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you were impossible to mention :sadpanda


Thank you CJ mate  

Probably due to the length of my name, most likely. Being el Jefe has its drawbacks i guess :lol


----------



## CJ

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Thank you CJ mate
> 
> Probably due to the length of my name, most likely. Being el Jefe has its drawbacks i guess :lol


Looks like @Chief is getting all your mentions :hmm


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Chief of the Lynch Mob :hb


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

CJ said:


> Looks like @Chief is getting all your mentions :hmm


He probably has absolutely no idea what the hell is going on!



XxTalonxX said:


> :hb @Chief of the Lynch Mob :hb


Thank you mate!


----------



## XxTalonxX

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> He probably has absolutely no idea what the hell is going on!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you mate!


You're welcome :smile2:


----------



## LaMelo

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> He probably has absolutely no idea what the hell is going on!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you mate!


A Belated Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> A Belated Happy Birthday to you!


Much appreciated man


----------



## Naka Moora

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Much appreciated man


Happy Birthday!


----------



## LaMelo

Has nobody had a birthday lately?


----------



## NakNak

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Much appreciated man


Wow, I didn't knew about your birthday lol, how old are you?:grin2: Happy late birthday!

In news that nobody cares: My birthday is May 6. I'm so fucking close to May 19...maybe Kane is gonna attack me one of these birthdays.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

NakNak said:


> Wow, I didn't knew about your birthday lol, how old are you?:grin2: Happy late birthday!
> 
> In news that nobody cares: My birthday is May 6. I'm so fucking close to May 19...maybe Kane is gonna attack me one of these birthdays.


I'm now 19. 

And i'll definitely try to remember that date.

Kane will probably just give up and turn into jovial Corporate Kane and start talking about posters on his wall instead of attacking you.


----------



## NakNak

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> I'm now 19.
> 
> And i'll definitely try to remember that date.
> 
> Kane will probably just give up and turn into jovial Corporate Kane and start talking about posters on his wall instead of attacking you.


Concessions Kane could be awesome. Gifting me some hot dogs.


----------



## Jersey

@Chief of the Lynch Mob


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

4/7


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @Overcomer and @BORT 

I hope you guys have a good one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Overcomer and @BORT Have a good day.


----------



## BORT

Empress said:


> Happy Birthday @Overcomer and @BORT
> 
> I hope you guys have a good one.





THE SHIV said:


> :hb @Overcomer and @BORT Have a good day.


Thx guys!


----------



## CJ

Happy belated birthday @BORT :hb


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*@Overcomer & @BORT

Happy (late) birthday! :hb*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Happy Birthday @Overcomer and @BORT 

Hope you both had a great day


----------



## DeeGirl

Happy Birthday to @Overcomer and Happy Birthday @BORT :hb

Hope you both had great birthdays


----------



## BORT

Thanks guys for all the birthday wishes!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Overcomer and @BORT :hb


----------



## Punkhead

@Overcomer, @BORT :hb to both of you.


----------



## LaMelo

BORT said:


> Thanks guys for all the birthday wishes!


A Belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pratchett

Happy belated birthday to @SonoShion.

Sorry I missed you by a day. I have no good excuse.


----------



## CD Player

Today's my birthday. Had off work too.


----------



## CJ

:hb @CD Player Hope you had a good day


----------



## LaMelo

CD Player said:


> Today's my birthday. Had off work too.


I hope you had a Great Birthday!


----------



## Punkhead

CD Player said:


> Today's my birthday. Had off work too.


:hb dude!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

CD Player growing up, gonna be an iPod soon roud


----------



## Empress

Happy Belated Birthday @SonoShion and @CD Player


----------



## DeeGirl

Happy Belated Birthday @CD Player. Hope you had a good one


----------



## Jersey

Happy B-day @CD Player


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @SonoShion & @CD Player :hb


----------



## CD Player

Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone.


----------



## XxTalonxX

CD Player said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone.


You're welcome


----------



## LaMelo

CD Player said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone.


You're Welcome!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Happy belated birthday @CD Player :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @DarkLady









I hope I accounted for the massive time zone difference correctly. Have a great day!!! You deserve it.  :dance :dance:woo:woo :dancingpenguin :dancingpenguin :gameon:gameon :mark::mark:


----------



## DeeGirl

:hb @DarkLady. Hope you have a great day


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @DarkLady :yes


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @DarkLady :hb


----------



## Tony

I turn 22 today


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Tony. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## CJ

:hb @Tony & happy belated birthday @DarkLady


----------



## Jersey

Happy belated B-day @DarkLady & Happy B-day @Tony.


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Tony :hb


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @Tony


----------



## LaMelo

Tony said:


> I turn 22 today


Happy belated Birthday to you!


----------



## Jersey

to myself


----------



## CJ

:hb @PaigeLover Hope you have a good day


----------



## Jersey

@CJ Thanks


----------



## CJ

PaigeLover said:


> @CJ Thanks


No problem  I'll send you a birthday rep later :grin2:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @PaigeLover and a belated :hb to @DarkLady and @Tony

Hope you have/had a great day!

I'll never forgive myself for forgetting to check this thread.


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @PaigeLover 

Nothing but love for my fellow March babies.


----------



## Jersey

@Chief of the Lynch Mob & @Empress thank you so much.


----------



## Jersey

CJ said:


> No problem  I'll send you a birthday rep later :grin2:


Appreciate that.


----------



## LaMelo

PaigeLover said:


> @Chief of the Lynch Mob & @Empress thank you so much.


I hope that you had a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jersey

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I hope that you had a Happy Birthday!


Thanks and I did.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Belated :hb to @PaigeLover. I need to check this thread more. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## Punkhead

:hb @PaigeLover!


----------



## Jersey

THE SHIV said:


> Belated :hb to @PaigeLover. I need to check this thread more. Hope you had a good one.


Thanks


----------



## Jersey

Punkhead said:


> :hb @PaigeLover!


Appreciate it


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*:hb @PaigeLover!!!*_


----------



## Jersey

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*:hb @PaigeLover!!!*_


Thank ya kindly


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb late birthday @PaigeLover :hb


----------



## Jersey

XxTalonxX said:


> :hb late birthday @PaigeLover :hb


Thanks bro


----------



## XxTalonxX

@PaigeLover You're welcome (Y)


----------



## Brock

Well it's that time of year again when I sadly get fucking older. 

Yes, IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!

21 again :side:





































Okay I'm sadly 35 and an old fucking fogie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Brock Stay young!


----------



## Brock

THE SHIV said:


> :hb @Brock Stay young!


:benson

Thanks dude.


----------



## Banez

Happy bday Brock


----------



## Brock

:benson


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

I guess I just repped you so :hb @Brock 

It's always nice to see others older than myself on here. :hogan Over 30s UNITE :honoraryblack


----------



## Brock

:benson 

Cheers buddy.


----------



## CJ

:hb @Brock


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @Brock !

Have a good one!


----------



## Brock

CJ said:


> :hb @Brock


:Brock



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> :hb @Brock !
> 
> Have a good one!


Cheers guys.


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @Brock


----------



## Brock

:benson :brock4

Thanks.


----------



## Jersey

Happy B-day @Brock


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Brock :hb


----------



## Brock

:benson


----------



## LaMelo

Brock said:


> :benson


I hope you had a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Brock

:benson


----------



## Chrome

Happy belated birthday @Brock ! :hb


----------



## Brock

Chrome said:


> Happy belated birthday @Brock ! :hb


:benson

Cheers buddy.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

I'm a little late... but happy birthday, @Brock.






:brock4


----------



## Brock

:benson


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Brock said:


> Well it's that time of year again when I sadly get fucking older.
> 
> Yes, IT'S MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!
> 
> 21 again :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'm sadly 35 and an old fucking fogie


Happy Birthday, bro. Our birthdays are 10 days apart. Didn't know that. :mark:

And I met HBK 5 years ago today in upstate NY.


----------



## Brock

ShowStopper said:


> Happy Birthday, bro. Our birthdays are 10 days apart. Didn't know that. :mark:
> 
> And I met HBK 5 years ago today in upstate NY.


:benson

'The Pisces Posse'.


----------



## TKOK

26 today brehs :gameon.


----------



## CJ

:hb @TKOK


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @TKOK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @TKOK Hope you had a good one.


----------



## LaMelo

TKOK said:


> 26 today brehs :gameon.


I hope that you had a happy birthday!


----------



## alexcoati

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I hope that you had a happy birthday!


:grin2: great gif! Happy Birthday, buddy!


----------



## Jersey

@TKOK


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @TKOK :hb


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Happy Birthday, @TKOK! :hb*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

@TKOK :hb Hope you had a great day!


----------



## LaMelo

alexcoati said:


> :grin2: great gif! Happy Birthday, buddy!


Thanks!


----------



## Jersey

@ShowStopper


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

PaigeLover said:


> @ShowStopper


Thanks! How did you know? Just out of curiousity?


----------



## Jersey

ShowStopper said:


> Thanks! How did you know? Just out of curiousity?


I was about to write somebody in a comment when I accidentally clicked on your profile and saw your birthday.


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @ShowStopper :hb


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

@PaigeLover

Ah ok. I thought there was another way or something. Thanks all the same, though.
@Empress

Thanks!


----------



## Brock

@ShowStopper 

Many happy returns bro. :benson


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @ShowStopper :hb


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Thanks for all the Birthday wishes in this thread and via rep and PM. Thank you guys and girls. It's nice to have alot of friends on here.

:drose


----------



## XxTalonxX

ShowStopper said:


> Thanks for all the Birthday wishes in this thread and via rep and PM. Thank you guys and girls. It's nice to have alot of friends on here.
> 
> :drose


No problem


----------



## CJ

:hb @ShowStopper hope you're having a good day :thumbsup


----------



## RyanPelley

Showstopper, happy birthday man. Love you.


----------



## Chrome

:hb @ShowStopper


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

CJ said:


> :hb @ShowStopper hope you're having a good day :thumbsup


Thanks, man. Went out last night to celebrate it. Tomorrow is work; so had to celebrate it on Saturday night. Today, just taking it easy and ordering some take-out. It's freaking snowing here right now; on the first day of Spring. How terrible is that?

:mj2

Thanks, @RyanPelley. Love you more. 

Thanks, @Chrome 

So many nice people.

:drose


----------



## CJ

ShowStopper said:


> Thanks, man. Went out last night to celebrate it. Tomorrow is work; so had to celebrate it on Saturday night. Today, just taking it easy and ordering some take-out. It's freaking snowing here right now; on the first day of Spring. How terrible is that?


Glad to hear you had a good night (Y) Wish I had googled this before I repped you :rileylol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

CJ said:


> Glad to hear you had a good night (Y) Wish I had googled this before I repped you :rileylol


:lmao :lmao

Damn you, :lol Well played, though. Sadly, this is not the first time it has snowed on my birthday, despite it being on the first day of Spring. 

:mj2

But on the brightside later on I am watching the HBK/Razor Ladder Match from WM 10 that took place on my birthday (3/20/94) at MSG, that I went to as a gift from my parents. GOAT birthday gift. What a coincidence that HBKs first big WM match took place on my birthday and in my area.

:drose

Thanks for all the love again, people. It's much appreciated.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

@ShowStopper's birthday :banderas

Happy Birthday, you got the juice now. 



Spoiler: b-day surprise for MY BOI!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Muta said:


> @ShowStopper's birthday :banderas
> 
> Happy Birthday, you got the juice now.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: b-day surprise for MY BOI!!!


You know me so well.

:banderas

:lmao

Thanks.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

@ShowStopper


----------



## NeyNey

OKAY GUYS!!!

It's @Cala♡ ' s BDAY TODAY!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
Happy Birthday girl!!!! Enjoy it!! You are awesome!!!!


----------



## Brock

@Cala♡ Many Happy Returns.


----------



## Blackbeard

Happy Birthday @Cala♡ :woo :cheer :woo :cheer

You old hag


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @Cala♡


----------



## CJ

:hb @Cala♡


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> OKAY GUYS!!!
> 
> It's @Cala♡ ' s BDAY TODAY!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> Happy Birthday girl!!!! Enjoy it!! You are awesome!!!!





Brock said:


> @Cala♡ Many Happy Returns.





Blackbeard said:


> Happy Birthday @Cala♡ :woo :cheer :woo :cheer
> 
> You old hag





Empress said:


> Happy Birthday @Cala♡


You guys... :mj2

Thank you.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Happy belated birthday @ShowStopper hope you had a great day! (Again, i keep on forgetting to check this darned thread, it's the one constant thread that i need to check more)

And a very happy birthday @Cala♡ Hope you have a good day!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Cala♡ :hb


----------



## Foreshadowed

Happy Birthday to @TheFreeMan, who turns 28 today!










This will probably be you tonight dude, so have a good one and enjoy your day!










I'll see you tomorrow dude, hope you have fun, gets showered with amazing gifts and get wasted playing plenty of video games, that's what life is all about after all!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ONCE AGAIN RICH!!!*

:hb :hb: :hb :hb :hb


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @TheFreeMan :hb


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @TheFreeMan 

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Brock

Many happy returns @TheFreeMan 

:dance

Happy gaming


----------



## CJ

:hb @TheFreeMan

Hopefully you get a real cake :lol


----------



## TheFreeMan

Thanks for the birthday messages, guys.

And, I wish I had a cake like that today. Alas, I didn't. Sad face.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @TheFreeMan Hope it was a banner one.


----------



## Blackbeard

Happy Birthday @TheFreeMan :cheer :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @TheFreeMan


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

I don't know about you but i'm feeling 22 :hb to me


----------



## CJ

:hb @SoberX


----------



## Banez

SoberX said:


> I don't know about you but i'm feeling 22 :hb to me


They are so young.. i turned 30 today 

Happy bday to you, 29.3 is the best birthday out there.


----------



## NeyNey

Banez said:


> They are so young.. i turned 30 today
> 
> Happy bday to you, 29.3 is the best birthday out there.


Happy Birthday @Banez !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:bowusangle:bosstrips:suckit
trips5:sansa:gasm:megatron:banderas:elliot:ellen:tucky:cgmoan :gameon :gameon

Don't forget, it's *actually* your 20s birthday!!!!! BEST YEARS OF YOUR LIFE AHEAD ! :banderas


----------



## CJ

:hb @Banez :yay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Banez y @SoberX. You're both still young.


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @Banez and @SoberX

I hope today is a great one for you both. :cool2:cheer:woo


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @SoberX & @Banez :hb


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @SoberX + @Banez


----------



## Banez

Thanks all, was a good day :woo


----------



## Punkhead

@SoberX and @Banez, :hb guys!


----------



## LaMelo

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> :hb @SoberX + @Banez


Same. I hope they both had a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Banez

Happy birthday to [USER]Empress[/USER]!


----------



## A-C-P

:hb Empress

Just like that fine wine you keep getting better with age :banderas


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Empress :hb


----------



## Bushmaster

Enjoy the Bday @Empress


----------



## CJ

:hb @Empress hope you're having a great day


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Happy birthday @Empress and happy 20 year anniversary of HBK winning the title at WM 12 as we've talked about before; falling on your birthday.

:hbk1


----------



## Empress

Thank you for the birthday wishes everyone. I had a low key birthday, but it's how I wanted it. I like to be boring. I just needed my chocolate cake and I was good.
@ShowStopper

Thanks so much for making me feel old. :lol :lmao I was 12 when HBK won and for some reason, I was convinced that his win had to do with me and that I gave him good luck. I didn't know anything about booking back then. I'll have to watch that match this weekend. Speaking of Shawn, he and Rebecca celebrated their 17th wedding anniversary yesterday too. I'm so glad he dodged that Sunny bullet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Empress said:


> Thank you for the birthday wishes everyone. I had a low key birthday, but it's how I wanted it. I like to be boring. I just needed my chocolate cake and I was good.
> 
> @ShowStopper
> 
> Thanks so much for making me feel old. :lol :lmao I was 12 when HBK won and for some reason, I was convinced that his win had to do with me and that I gave him good luck. I didn't know anything about booking back then. I'll have to watch that match this weekend. Speaking of Shawn, he and Rebecca celebrated their 17th wedding anniversary yesterday too. I'm so glad he dodged that Sunny bullet.


I was 13 when he won, just turned 13 eleven days before on 3/20; so I guess I have a year on you. I watched the match earlier tonight in honor of it; just like I do all HBK's matches on the anniversary of each WM. My favorite part of WM these past bunch of years since he retired. 

:hbk1

Anyway, glad you had a nice birthday. I kept it pretty lowkey on mine, but went over the weekend for a night. It was nice. Happy Birthday again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Empress. Please take care.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*It's officially my birthday and I am so freaking happy about it. I don't have to work, I got a day off and I can party all day long and night long. 26 year was such a successful one. I am happy that I had my family, my friends, my co workers and my family on here to be part of that success. From the bottom of my heart. I love you all and thank you for such a great year on my 26th year on the planet. Now I am 27 and still feel young ass fuck. So right now, I am heading to the bottle to get wasted.  :hb*_


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @BTheVampireSlayer have a :hb


----------



## CJ

:hb @BTheVampireSlayer


----------



## Brock

@BTheVampireSlayer Many Happy Returns.  Have a nice day.


----------



## Empress

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*It's officially my birthday and I am so freaking happy about it. I don't have to work, I got a day off and I can party all day long and night long. 26 year was such a successful one. I am happy that I had my family, my friends, my co workers and my family on here to be part of that success. From the bottom of my heart. I love you all and thank you for such a great year on my 26th year on the planet. Now I am 27 and still feel young ass fuck. So right now, I am heading to the bottle to get wasted.  :hb*_


Happy Birthday!! I hope today is a great one for you. :grin2:


----------



## Jersey

@BTheVampireSlayer


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Happy (very) belated birthday @Empress :hb

And a very happy birthday to you @BTheVampireSlayer :hb

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## XxTalonxX

Just like Wrestlemania 32, I'm now 32 today. :smile2:


----------



## CJ

:hb @XxTalonxX hope you enjoy your day


----------



## Banez

XxTalonxX said:


> Just like Wrestlemania 32, I'm now 32 today. :smile2:


happy bday


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @XxTalonxX Have a great day man


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @XxTalonxX


----------



## Empress

XxTalonxX said:


> Just like Wrestlemania 32, I'm now 32 today. :smile2:


Happy Birthday!!!! I hope you have a great one today. :woo :woo


----------



## Oneiros

XxTalonxX said:


> Just like Wrestlemania 32, I'm now 32 today. :smile2:


The court of owls has sentenced you to live. Happy birthday :grin2:


----------



## XxTalonxX

CJ said:


> :hb @XxTalonxX hope you enjoy your day





Banez said:


> happy bday





Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> :hb @XxTalonxX Have a great day man





THE SHIV said:


> :hb @XxTalonxX





Empress said:


> Happy Birthday!!!! I hope you have a great one today. :woo :woo





J'onn J'onzz said:


> The court of owls has sentenced you to live. Happy birthday :grin2:


Thank you all for the Happy Birthday wishes & I'll have a good day


----------



## Jersey

@XxTalonxX


----------



## XxTalonxX

PaigeLover said:


> @XxTalonxX


Thank you @PaigeLover


----------



## XxTalonxX

Thanks everyone for saying Happy Birthday


----------



## TheFreeMan

HAPPY BIRTHDAY
@Foreshadowed

Hope you have a good day, and don't end up like Van Gaal, floored...


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @Foreshadowed Have a good one


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @Foreshadowed :hb


----------



## Brock

Happy Birthday @Foreshadowed Many happy returns.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Foreshadowed Enjoy your day!:mckinney


----------



## CJ

:hb @Foreshadowed


----------



## Jersey

@Foreshadowed


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Foreshadowed :hb


----------



## J-B

So since it is past midnight here in the UK I am officially 20 years young (Twenty!!! I feel like i'm too old for certain shit now. I'm never growing up):grin2:


----------



## Empress

Umbreon said:


> So since it is past midnight here in the UK I am officially 20 years young (Twenty!!! I feel like i'm too old for certain shit now. I'm never growing up):grin2:


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Brock

Happy Birthday. :dance

Wish I were 20 again.


----------



## CJ

:hb @Umbreon Hope you have a Bexcellent day :becky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Umbreon Have fun in your golden years.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @Umbreon

Your 21st year will be Brilliynch. You can bank on that.


----------



## Foreshadowed

Thank you all for the kind Birthday wishes, I had a blast. I let you down @TheFreeMan as I did get drunk... hey, you only turn 28 once! Watched some DVD's, had some nice food, just chilled and got some really great gifts (a New Nintendo 3DS XL! Yay!) and some money so it was all good.

In the infamous words of LVG, it really was a "horny" night.

Happy birthday to Umbreon also, hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## Klee

It's my birthday :hb and I'm old. FML


----------



## CJ

:hb @SHINSUKLEE


----------



## J-B

Thank you to those who passed on the kind birthday wishes. I decided to spend my day like a big kid and go to Drayton Manor because, y'now, why not? You'd think I'm 12, not 20. Unfortunately missed the house show this evening which is like 15 minutes away from home but going to London for Raw will make up for that.:grin2:


----------



## Jersey

@Umbreon


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Umbreon & @SHINSUKLEE :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb belatedly @SHINSUKLEE


----------



## Bubba Chuck

26 today!! I know how I'm going to celebrate 420 :drose


I'm not talking about getting high :woah


----------



## Rabona

Bubba Chuck said:


> 26 today!! I know how I'm going to celebrate 420 :drose
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about getting high :woah


Happy Birthday, a day before mine


----------



## Empress

Bubba Chuck said:


> 26 today!! I know how I'm going to celebrate 420 :drose
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about getting high :woah


Happy Birthday to my fellow Allen Iverson fan!










:grin2:


----------



## CJ

:hb @Bubba Chuck


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Bubba Chuck Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Bubba Chuck

Empress said:


> Happy Birthday to my fellow Allen Iverson fan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :grin2:


roud HOF 2016 A.I made it. 

Thanks for the Birthday wishes you guys!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Bubba Chuck said:


> 26 today!! I know how I'm going to celebrate 420 :drose
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about getting high :woah


:banderas have a good one bruh.


----------



## Rabona

Happy Birthday to me!

Spending my night watching my two favourite superstars go against each other. 

Randy Orton vs John Cena


----------



## Jersey

@Bubba Chuck #Jersey brother


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Bubba Chuck & @Rabona :hb


----------



## CJ

:hb @Rabona hope you have a great day


----------



## Jersey

@Rabona


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @Rabona

Happy Belated Birthday @skarvika

:hb


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Happy Belated Birthday @skarvika :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb belatedly to @Rabona and @skarvika. Hope you both enjoyed yourself.


----------



## CJ

:hb @skarvika


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Happy Birthday to myself! Yeah!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Deus Ex Machina said:


> Happy Birthday to myself! Yeah!


:hb Have a good one. May Layla pay you a midnight visit. :banderas


----------



## Empress

Deus Ex Machina said:


> Happy Birthday to myself! Yeah!


Happy Birthday. :smile2:


----------



## LaMelo

Deus Ex Machina said:


> Happy Birthday to myself! Yeah!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Deus Ex Machina said:


> Happy Birthday to myself! Yeah!


Happy Birthday! Have a good one


----------



## CJ

:hb @Deus Ex Machina

Hope you gets lots of presents :rileyclap


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Deus Ex Machina Happy belated Birthday :hb


----------



## LaMelo

Nobody was born today?


----------



## STEVALD

21 today. :hb

For real this time :side:


----------



## CJ

BIG BANTER CORBIN said:


> 21 today. :hb
> 
> For real this time :side:


:hb again :lol



BIG BANTER CORBIN said:


> 21 today :hb


:hmm


----------



## J-B

BIG BANTER CORBIN said:


> 21 today. :hb
> 
> For real this time :side:


Happy birthday dude (Y) :hb


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @BIG BANTER CORBIN :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@BIG BANTER CORBIN :hb Hope 21 is better the second time around.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

@BIG BANTER CORBIN :hb

Have a good one! Thanks for making me smile with that username too!


----------



## Empress

BIG BANTER CORBIN said:


> 21 today. :hb
> 
> For real this time :side:


Happy Birthday, :hb


----------



## Jersey

@BIG BANTER CORBIN


----------



## Chrome

Just turned 29. :hb


----------



## CJ

:hb @Chrome


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

@Chrome

:hb Hope you have a great day my friend!


----------



## Jersey

@Chrome


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @Chrome 



Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Brock

@Chrome

Happy Birthday mate, many happy returns.

Have a good one. :dance2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Chrome Enjoy the last year of your twenties.


----------



## A-C-P

:hb Chrome


----------



## Blackbeard

Chrome said:


> Just turned 29. :hb


Happy Birthday :cheer:woo:cheer:woo

You feet sniffing jabroni!


----------



## LaMelo

Chrome said:


> Just turned 29. :hb


I hope you had a Happy Birthday!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Chrome :hb


----------



## Lawls

Turned 23 today :hb


----------



## CJ

:hb @Lawls


----------



## Jersey

@Lawls


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Lawls :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb@Lawls . Have a great day!


----------



## Jackal

Happy Birthday Pal :vince5


----------



## Toddograph

My birthday Jan 1


----------



## Empress

Lawls said:


> Turned 23 today :hb


Happy Birthday. :smile2:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @Lawls 

Hope you had a great day!


----------



## LaMelo

Lawls said:


> Turned 23 today :hb


I hope you had a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lawls

Thanks everyone!


----------



## XxTalonxX

Lawls said:


> Thanks everyone!


You're welcome & no problemo


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

So my birthday falls on Extreme Rules today.


----------



## CJ

:hb @Hysteria :Bayley


----------



## Ronny

Hysteria said:


> So my birthday falls on Extreme Rules today.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Have a great one and let's hope that Extreme Rules goes well and don't let the booking fuckery ruin your day! xD


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @Hysteria Have a great day! Hopefully Extreme Rules gives you the results you want :lol


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Hysteria :hb


----------



## Empress

Hysteria said:


> So my birthday falls on Extreme Rules today.


Happy birthday


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Thanks everybody.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Hysteria Let's hope ER provides a positive memory for your birthday. :fingerscrossed


----------



## Loudness

Happy Bday guys, turned 29 today


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Loudness. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## Loudness

THE SHIV said:


> :hb @Loudness. Hope you had a good one.


Yes, absolutely . Had tons of fun with my family and girlfriend. Couldn't wish for a better birthday


----------



## Empress

Loudness said:


> Happy Bday guys, turned 29 today


Happy Birthday.


----------



## Loudness

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> Happy Birthday.


Thanks mate .


----------



## CJ

:hb @Loudness


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @Loudness Have a great day


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Loudness :hb


----------



## Pharmakon

I almost share the same birthday as @Loudness. The only thing is that he was born 10 years and one day before me. 
Anyways, Happy Late B-Day @Loudness.

Also today is my 19th birthday. Welcome to my Pity Party. 





I always wanted to post this for a long time. I waited so long for this day.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @Botch-Sensei Hope you have a nice day!


----------



## CJ

:hb @Botch-Sensei :Bayley


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Botch-Sensei Enjoy your day.


----------



## Empress

Botch-Sensei said:


> I almost share the same birthday as @Loudness. The only thing is that he was born 10 years and one day before me.
> Anyways, Happy Late B-Day @Loudness.
> 
> Also today is my 19th birthday. Welcome to my Pity Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted to post this for a long time. I waited so long for this day.


I hope you had a great birthday. :grin2:


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Botch-Sensei :hb


----------



## LaMelo

Botch-Sensei said:


> I almost share the same birthday as @Loudness. The only thing is that he was born 10 years and one day before me.
> Anyways, Happy Late B-Day @Loudness.
> 
> Also today is my 19th birthday. Welcome to my Pity Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always wanted to post this for a long time. I waited so long for this day.


A Belated Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Woke up this morning on the 21st of June to realise I'm now in my late 20s, even though I still mentally feel like a 15 year old most of the time. 26th birthday today, fuck.


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Rookie of the Year :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Rookie of the Year Enjoy your day. :fuckyeah


----------



## Empress

Rookie of the Year said:


> Woke up this morning on the 21st of June to realise I'm now in my late 20s, even though I still mentally feel like a 15 year old most of the time. 26th birthday today, fuck.


Happy Birthday. :Brock


----------



## CJ

:hb @Rookie of the Year


----------



## Jersey

Happy bornday @Rookie of the Year


----------



## LaMelo

Rookie of the Year said:


> Woke up this morning on the 21st of June to realise I'm now in my late 20s, even though I still mentally feel like a 15 year old most of the time. 26th birthday today, fuck.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Martins

21st birthday today; back home at my parents' house so not gonna drink myself half to death like the last two birthdays, but I'm damn sure gonna eat some nice fucking homecooked meals. 

Beans and rice with fried sprats, goddamn :done


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Martins Enjoy your day.


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Martins :hb


----------



## Martins

Yep, ate like a motherfucker :sodone

Thanks guys!


----------



## LaMelo

Martins said:


> 21st birthday today; back home at my parents' house so not gonna drink myself half to death like the last two birthdays, but I'm damn sure gonna eat some nice fucking homecooked meals.
> 
> Beans and rice with fried sprats, goddamn :done


I hope that you had a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ticket Scout

Happy birthday to all


----------



## Mox Girl

Today's my birthday


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @Ambrose Girl

Have a good one! :ambrose3


----------



## XxTalonxX

Happy belated birthday @Ambrose Girl :hb


----------



## CJ

Happy belated birthday @Martins @Ambrose Girl :hb :hb


----------



## Martins

Late as well, but happy birthday @Ambrose Girl!


----------



## Mox Girl

Thank you so much you guys!! 

My birthday was quite uneventful, but still fun. Gaining another year doesn't really make a difference to me when I still look literally years younger than I actually am 

I don't know how many people on WF know my actual age, but I think you'd probably be surprised to know what it is :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ambrose Girl said:


> Thank you so much you guys!!
> 
> My birthday was quite uneventful, but still fun. Gaining another year doesn't really make a difference to me when I still look literally years younger than I actually am
> 
> I don't know how many people on WF know my actual age, but I think you'd probably be surprised to know what it is :lol


So you finally reached age 20. Glad you had a good time. So a belated :hb to you. Belated because of the time zone difference, naturally. :lol Have a good day.


----------



## Empress

Happy Belated Birthday @Ambrose Girl @Martins I tried to post birthday messages a few days ago but the site was acting up. Hope you both had a great one.


----------



## Mox Girl

EL SHIV said:


> So you finally reached age 20. Glad you had a good time. So a belated :hb to you. Belated because of the time zone difference, naturally. :lol Have a good day.


Hehe I'm not 20  Older than that, LOL.


----------



## LaMelo

Ambrose Girl said:


> Hehe I'm not 20  Older than that, LOL.


Happy Belated Birthday to you!


----------



## DarkLady

:hb to @EL SHIV!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Lass Licker said:


> :hb to @EL SHIV!!!


Thank you, DarkLady.









I feared you would forget.  There is no doubt that you are the best! Have a good evening down there.


----------



## CJ

:hb @EL SHIV

Hope you get that







you've been wishing for :lol


----------



## Jersey

@EL SHIV


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

SHIV I rarely come online during the weekend, but I make an exception for your birthday! Have a great one SHIVVY :hb :woo :mark: :gameon


----------



## Mox Girl

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @EL SHIV


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @EL SHIV I hope you have a great one. You deserve it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @obby I hope you enjoyed your day.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Happy birthday @EL SHIV


----------



## Chrome

:hb @EL SHIV


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @EL SHIV Hope you had a great day buddy.


----------



## Brock

@EL SHIV 










Hopefully you having a good one buddy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Batman said:


> @EL SHIV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you having a good one buddy.


That's great! I love it! Thank you. :mckinney


----------



## Brock

@obby 

Belated










Buddy. Hope you had a good one!!!!


----------



## Blackbeard

@obby & @EL SHIV Happy Birthday! :cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Banez

belated happy bdays obby & Shiv


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Thank you to everyone who helped make my birthday a little brighter. @Lass Licker nee DarkLady, @CJ, the GAWD of Mods, @birthday_ massacre, @Wildcat410, @AryaDark, @DesolationRow and the San Francisco Giants. @Kappa, @Chrome, @PaigeLover, @Empress @Ambrose Girl, @Chief of the Lynch Mob, @The Batman, @obby, @Blackbeard, @Banez, @NakNak, @Pratchett, @The Dazzler @BigVern, @Ronzilla and @Certified G. I hope you all are well and that we can do this again next year. :cheer :cheer


----------



## Jersey

@EL SHIV


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Day late, but happy birthday, @EL SHIV ! :hb*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'd like to publicly thank @Demon Hunter for this.










I loved it. :yes :bow


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @EL SHIV & @obby :hb

@EL SHIV Sorry that I didn't say Happy Birthday on your birthday


----------



## The Dazzler

Belated Happy Birthday to @EL SHIV & @obby Hope you had fun! :yes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Thank you @DeeGuy @The Dazzler @XxTalonxX :mckinney


----------



## DeeGirl

My birthday message to @EL SHIV was via rep just incase anyone is confused :lol


----------



## XxTalonxX

EL SHIV said:


> Thank you @DeeGuy @The Dazzler @XxTalonxX :mckinney


You're welcome @EL SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*I am really glad to be posting, RIGHT HERE, IN THE WF Birthday thread.* 

:hb @Headliner I hope you enjoy your day. (Y)


----------



## LaMelo

XxTalonxX said:


> :hb @EL SHIV & @obby :hb
> 
> @EL SHIV Sorry that I didn't say Happy Birthday on your birthday





EL SHIV said:


> *I am really glad to be posting, RIGHT HERE, IN THE WF Birthday thread.*
> 
> :hb @Headliner I hope you enjoy your day. (Y)


I hope that you all had Happy Birthdays and that you have many more to come your way! :evilmatt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*I am really glad to be posting, RIGHT HERE, IN THE WF Birthday thread.* 
@Legit BOSS

:hb. Happy 27th birthday. Hope you enjoy yourself. :mckinney


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

EL SHIV said:


> *I am really glad to be posting, RIGHT HERE, IN THE WF Birthday thread.*
> 
> @Legit BOSS
> 
> :hb. Happy 27th birthday. Hope you enjoy yourself. :mckinney


*Thank you, good sir! I am now officially an old man. I'm already looking for places to d̶i̶e̶ retire in Florida.*


----------



## Chrome

:hb @Legit BOSS


----------



## Brock

@Legit BOSS


----------



## CJ

:hb @Legit BOSS


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday to the one and only @Legit BOSS


----------



## NeyNey

@Legit BOSS
Happy Bday old fuck


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

@Legit BOSS

Happy birthday buddy, hope you've had a good day. :reigns2


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Headliner :hb

:hb @Legit BOSS :hb


----------



## Certified G

Shared a birthday with Hulk Hogan yesterday, another year older brother.


----------



## CJ

:hb @Certified G hope you had a great birthday :bayley2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

@Certified G 

:hb Hope you had a great day, brother!


----------



## Certified G

CJ said:


> :hb @Certified G hope you had a great birthday :bayley2





Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> @Certified G
> 
> :hb Hope you had a great day, brother!


Thanks guys.  I had to work all day so didn't really get to enjoy it. 

Also thanks to those who sent me birthday rep. CJ you really outdid yourself this time.


----------



## LaMelo

Happy Belated Birthday @Certified G. I hope you had a Great one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrislatimer2004

Laserblade is a cool username. happy birthday that man.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Certified G said:


> Shared a birthday with Hulk Hogan yesterday, another year older brother.


Forgive my tardiness in wishing you a :hb, brother. :hogan


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Happy Belated Birthday @Certified G :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Cleavage and @Kappa Hope you both have a good one.  Enjoy some cake.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

@Cleavage @Kappa 

:hb Have a great day guys. :bayley2


----------



## Brock

@Cleavage @Kappa










Many happy returns, chaps


----------



## Jersey

@Cleavage @Kappa


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

EL SHIV said:


> :hb @Cleavage and @Kappa Hope you both have a good one.  Enjoy some cake.





Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> @Cleavage @Kappa
> 
> :hb Have a great day guys. :bayley2





The Batman said:


> @Cleavage @Kappa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many happy returns, chaps





PaigeLover said:


> @Cleavage @Kappa


Thank you kindly, gents. You're too kind to an old chunk of coal like myself, but it is greatly appreciated nonetheless!


----------



## CJ

:hb @Cleavage & @Kappa

Hope you've had a great day :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

CJ said:


> I am the GOAT Norn Iron Mod.


:hb CJ. I hope you enjoy your day. I saved you a piece of cake from last year.


----------



## CJ

It's already the 30th in Norn Iron so :hb to me :yay



EL SHIV said:


> :hb CJ. I hope you enjoy your day. I saved you a piece of cake from last year.












Should have saved me some of that Tianna cake instead :rileylel


----------



## Jersey

@CJ


----------



## Bret Hart

Happy Birthday to me. :bret


----------



## Donnie

Happy 25th Birthday to me.


----------



## Banez

Donnie said:


> Happy 25th Birthday to me.


Happy birthdaybox DONNIE :woo


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Cleavage & @Kappa & @CJ & @Donnie and anyone else that I missed :hb


----------



## NasJayz

And I'm going to no mercy tomorrow.


----------



## PRODIGY

NasJayz said:


> And I'm going to no mercy tomorrow.


Happy Bday man. Hope it's a good one. :nasir


----------



## CJ

:hb @NasJayz @Donnie :rusevyes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Very belated :hb to both @NasJayz y @Donnie. Sorry I missed it. This thread needs to be stickied again. :cuss:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @seabs Please enjoy your day. :cheer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @RetepAdam :cheer :woo :mark: Enjoy your day! :mckinney


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @NasJayz & @seabs & @retepAdam :hb


----------



## DeborahSmith

Happy birthday everyone!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I would like to wish @Trublez a very :hb. Please enjoy your day! :dance :woo:dancingpenguin :mckinney


----------



## Clique

Feeling blessed! :frank


----------



## Chrome

:hb @Clique !


----------



## Brock

@Clique

Have a good one.


----------



## CJ

:hb @Clique


----------



## Clique

Chrome said:


> :hb @Clique !





The Batman said:


> @Clique
> 
> Have a good one.





CJ said:


> :hb @Clique












Much appreciated. Thank you all!


----------



## Headliner

Birthday Happy!


----------



## Clique

Headliner said:


> Birthday Happy!


Thanks brotha. Post before is for you too!


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Happy birthday, @Clique


----------



## The Absolute

Happy birthday, @Clique!! Go get your dick wet!


----------



## PRODIGY

Happy birthday to me. :bosstrips


----------



## CJ

:hb @PRODIGY


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Better late than never. Belated :hb to @Clique . Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Trublez & @Clique & @PRODIGY :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Belated :hb to @PRODIGY Hope you had a good one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Punkhead Enjoy your day! :cheer


----------



## Punkhead

THE MAN said:


> :hb @Punkhead Enjoy your day! :cheer


WOW, forgot about this thread. Thanks, dude!

By the way, I'm turning 20 today. I feel old now knowing that I'm no longer a teenager.


----------



## Brock

@Punkhead


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Punkhead :hb


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb Punkhead and a belated :hb to Trublez, Clique and PRODIGY

Hope you all have/had a great day!


----------



## CJ

:hb @Punkhead


----------



## 751161

So, some guy just officially turned 21. Not sure which old bastard though. 

:kappa2

I should probably have plans for my 21st, but I'm probably to just going to chill with some good company and stuffs.


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @The Fourth Wall :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @The Fourth Wall. Enjoy your momentous birthday.


----------



## 751161

XxTalonxX said:


> :hb @The Fourth Wall :hb





THE MAN said:


> :hb @The Fourth Wall. Enjoy your momentous birthday.












Luckily nobody has sung Happy Birthday to me yet, we good so far.


----------



## Punkhead

:hb @The Fourth Wall! Happy birthday!


----------



## Brock

@The Fourth Wall


----------



## CJ

:hb to one of the GREATS from the GFX section AKA @The Fourth Wall :yay










Hope you have a great day mate :mckinney


----------



## 751161

You guys are so kind, I love you. I've had a great Day, got so many Birthday wishes and people wishing me well. 

And to top it all off, had a lovely Sunday Roast earlier.

This day right now


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @The Fourth Wall

Belated again, i'm terrible at keeping track of this thread. Nice to hear you had a great day :mckinney


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Today, I just turned 23.


----------



## CJ

:hb @Make_The_Grade :mckinney


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Thank you @CJ :sk


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Make_The_Grade :hb


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Thank you @XxTalonxX


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Make_The_Grade Enjoy your day!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Thanks @the man,THE MYTH,THE SHIV


----------



## The Absolute

Happy birthday, @Make_The_Grade


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @Make_The_Grade Have a great day man!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Thanks @The Absolute :sk

Thanks @Chief of the Lynch Mob


----------



## The Absolute

*WF’S MOST ANNOYING FAVORITE CLEVELAND SPORTS MARK IS CELEBRATING THE 26TH ANNIVERSARY OF HIS INCEPTION TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That's right, boys and girls! I managed to cheat death for another 365 days _AND_ lived to see one of my teams win a championship! What more could a man ask for? Now I’m one year closer to experiencing all those great adult things I keep hearing about like wearing depends, strutting around with an orthopedic walker, and having my future children & grandchildren neglect me in a fucking retirement home. *THEN COMES THE SWEET RELEASE OF DEATH AND I’LL NO LONGER HAVE TO WATCH MY SPORTS TEAMS CHOKE IN THE POSTSEASON!!!!!!!* (Or, in the case of the Browns, the regular season. :side Everything is going according to plan!!

*YOU’RE ALL INVITED TO THE FESTIVITIES TONIGHT!!!!! WE’LL BE HEADING TO A STRIP CLUB IN THE FLATS TO MEET STRANGE WOMEN AND MAKE SOME INTERESTING LIFE CHOICES!!!!!!!!! THEN WE’LL GET OUTRAGEOUSLY DRUNK, ROAM AROUND EAST CLEVELAND* (aka the sketchy part of the Cleveland area), *AND GET INTO A FIGHT OR TWO!!!!!!!!!!!! SHIT'S GONNA BE OFF THE CHAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SO GET READY TO HAVE SOME FUN..........*










:mark: :mark: :mark: *..........BECAUSE TODAY IS MY FUCKING BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @The Absolute :hb


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb (Belated) @The Absolute


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Belated :hb @The Absolute


----------



## CJ

Happy belated birthday @The Absolute :hb


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Today is my birthday, I turned 20 years old!!! I hope everyone is having a awesome day!!! :bayley:bayley2:austin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Today is my birthday, I turned 20 years old!!! I hope everyone is having a awesome day!!! :bayley:bayley2:austin


:hb I truly hope you enjoyed your day.  :cheer


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

THE MAN said:


> :hb I truly hope you enjoyed your day.  :cheer


It was fun lol! Thanks! :grin2:


----------



## CJ

:hb @WWEDivaGirl96 :bayley2


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @WWEDivaGirl96 :hb


----------



## Nostalgia

I'm 24 years old today.


----------



## Kenny

i'm 26 in 40 mins


----------



## CJ

:hb @Nostalgia & @King Kenny


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Nostalgia & @Jürgen Klopp :hb


----------



## Mordecay

*Happy Birthday to the biggest Peyton Royce fan in this forum, I wonder who could it be*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb to my younger brother who browsed this site once upon a time. You're getting old, kid.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Belated :hb to @Jack Thwagger. I hope your b-day treated you well.


----------



## Corey

A 25th :hb to myself and a Happy 47th to the one and only Shane O'Mac!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Corey Enjoy your day.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @Corey

Hope you had a good day


----------



## Punkhead

:hb @Corey! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Boba Fett Enjoy your day.


----------



## Boba Fett

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> :hb @Boba Fett Enjoy your day.


 Thanks Shivvy !!!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

As it's just hit midnight here in the UK, i'm now officially 20


----------



## Mox Girl

Happy birthday Chief of the Lynch Mob :hb

Wow, 20, you're making me feel a bit old over here


----------



## Pratchett

:hb to @SonoShion


----------



## BigDaveBatista

21 today
weres my life going


----------



## Piers

BigDaveBatista said:


> 21 today
> weres my life going


26 here, I want to go back 5 years ago when I was still an exchange student in Australia and not an actual adult with responsibilities


----------



## Jersey

to whoever bornday it is.


----------



## Jersey

self lol


----------



## Captain Edd

PaigeLover said:


> self lol


Happy Birthday


----------



## Jersey

@Captain Edd
Thanks


----------



## Foreshadowed

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO @TheFreeMan!!!!*

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb

HAPPY 29TH BIRTHDAY DUDE!










Hope you have a fantastic day, enjoy your gifts, embrace the drinks and finally have a blast in your final year in your 20's. It has been a long time we've known each other, we've been friends since 16 years old... my how time flies by. We've gone from rebellious, cool teenagers, to young adults and soon to be in our *gulp* 30's. Dude, we so mature!

So yeah, have a great time and here's to turning 29!!!

Plus, here's another gift for you... another awesome drunk cat pic!










Have fun dude!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY RICH!!!!*


----------



## Jersey

@TheFreeMan


----------



## TheFreeMan

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys!


----------



## Kenny

:hb


----------



## zrc

Happy birthday mofos and happy non birthday to every other fucker. Hate always, zrc x

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFreeMan

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Foreshadowed

Happy Birthday, dude. Have a good one, and like always - DRINK LOADS!!!!

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Foreshadowed

Thanks a lot dude, appreciate it. I now join you in the _"29 years of age club"_, a very prestigious club indeed.

My day started like this:










Unfortunately I started to feel ill and got worse throughout the day (must have caught a cold or something) so in the end, I wanted to feel like this (due to drinking loads):










Instead, I felt like this (due to my cold):










Still, I had a pretty good day, I did have a few drinks to take some of the edge off feeling like crap and I did have some amazing gifts. Watched Peter Kay's Car Share series 2, The Trip to Spain (with Steve Coogan and Rob Brydon), Linkin Park live in Madrid 2010 and Moana. Thankfully, I'm off all of next week so I'm going to do a belated birthday celebration for myself tomorrow (as I'll hopefully be 100% better tomorrow) so I plan on getting drunk then to make up for yesterday.

Anyway, thanks again dude.


----------



## TheFreeMan

Don't forget we have a shit ton of GHOST RECON still to play!


----------



## Foreshadowed

Thanks again dude, still feel ill from this annoying cold I've got. Typical I had to get ill on my birthday, this happened 2-3 years ago and really sucks. Still, I enjoyed myself. I feel a little better today and have the rest of the week to watch my new DVD's/Blu-Rays as well as catch up on drinking (YAY!) so something else to look forward to. I plan on watching some of my wrestling DVD's/Blu-Rays such as The Ultimate Warrior's, Jeff Hardy's (3rd TNA one), WrestleMania Monday, Hardcore 24/7 and The Hardy Boyz DVD from 2001(?) as well as Ballers Season 1 and part of Season 2, Trailer Park Boys Season 9, Revolution Season 1, etc. I may not watch all but that's a lot to tie me over throughout the day/week. I'll also try and finish getting the Platinum trophy for Rise of the Tomb Raider (if I feel up to it, if not I'll have to do it within the next few weeks) and playing more Ghost Recon Wildlands!

Also, thanks to @IDONTSHIV FOREVER for the kind birthday message and rep, appreciate it buddy.


----------



## Slickback

Happy birthday mate!!


----------



## Foreshadowed

Cheers dude, appreciate it.


----------



## Chrome

Well I turned the big 3-0 today.









Better start looking for retirement homes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Chrome


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

Chrome said:


> Well I turned the big 3-0 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better start looking for retirement homes.


----------



## Mox Girl

Happy birthday @Chrome


----------



## Jersey

@Chrome


----------



## STEVALD

Chrome said:


> Well I turned the big 3-0 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better start looking for retirement homes.


Happy birthday my man :hb

Turned 22 myself.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

BIG RABID JINDER said:


> Happy birthday my man :hb
> 
> Turned 22 myself.


:hb to *THE* premiere Jinder fan here.


----------



## Ruth

21 today


----------



## Make_The_Grade

:hb @Froot


----------



## Mox Girl

Today's my birthday :woo

It's a bit of a milestone and it's so strange lol.

But my Mum, knowing me so well, got me these amongst other things:










Yep Shield guys action figures!!! :mark: I have a few already but I'll always want more. But of course she got me all three cos you can't leave one out! :lol


----------



## DarkLady

Happy Birthday @THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH  :woo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

DarkLady said:


> Happy Birthday @THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH  :woo


Thank you. You remembered.  This birthday truly feels different. I found out yesterday that my family was told how dire my situation was. They didn't want to tell me because of how weak I was. But I'm alive now and feeling pretty good. 

I'm a lot stronger now. It's a great day to be alive. It's a wonderful, sunny Northern California day with a beautiful blue sky. It's my first birthday and I look forward to many more. Thank you again, @DarkLady You're the best.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Happy birthday @THEFRUMIOUSBANDERSNATCH


----------



## dashing_man

india lose another World Cup final, first men and now women :lmao :lmao :lol :lol


----------



## southrnbygrace

Happy Birthday, @THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH;

:cheer:cheer

Hope you've had a relaxing day and that you're up to full speed in no time!! Be blessed!!


----------



## Captain Edd

Happy Birthday Shiv


----------



## zrc

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Thank you. You remembered.  This birthday truly feels different. I found out yesterday that my family was told how dire my situation was. They didn't want to tell me because of how weak I was. But I'm alive now and feeling pretty good.
> 
> I'm a lot stronger now. It's a great day to be alive. It's a wonderful, sunny Northern California day with a beautiful blue sky. It's my first birthday and I look forward to many more. Thank you again, @DarkLady You're the best.


Happy Birthday.


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Ambrose Girl & @THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH :hb


----------



## Chrome

:hb Shiv.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Happy belated birthday to @Ambrose Girl. Hope you enjoyed yourself.

Got to see most of my immediate family today and got to see Michael Phelps race a shark. All in all, it was a very good birthday.  Thanks to everyone who was kind enough to wish me a :hb Thank you mucho.


----------



## Jersey

@THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH


----------



## Nightrow

Happy belated Birthday @THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nightrow said:


> Happy belated Birthday @THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH


Sweet gif. Thank you very much.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Legit BOSS from one Leo to another. Enjoy your day.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> :hb @Legit BOSS from one Leo to another. Enjoy your day.


*Thank you!!! I STILL can't respond to your rep because I haven't spread enough, but Happy Belated Birthday!!!*


----------



## Chrome

:hb @Legit BOSS.


----------



## Jersey

@Legit BOSS


----------



## Jersey

@CJ


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb CJ. Not even going to try and mention you :lol

Hope you have a great day mate :becky2


----------



## 751161

:hb to CJ.

I'm buying him a pint one of these days. Even if it has to be air delivered by drone. :cudi Fuck knows what we'll be able to do in the future.


----------



## Slickback

Twas my birthday last week.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Happy belated birthday to you Seneca! :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Seneca :hb albeit belatedly.


----------



## Slickback

Thanks guys <3


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @The Return OF THE SHIV & @Legit BOSS & @CJ & @Seneca :hb


----------



## SWITCHBLADE

21st birthday AYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb Happy Late Birthday @Rainmaka! :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Happy belated birthday to the poster of impeccable tastes @Rainmaka!


----------



## Donnie

:mj2 26 today


----------



## NasJayz

Donnie said:


> :mj2 26 today


HB.



I'm 35 today. :grin2:


----------



## Mox Girl

Happy birthday @Donnie and @NasJayz 

You're only 26 though Donnie? You young lol.


----------



## 751161

:hb to @Donnie and @NasJayz

I'd buy you both a pint digitally, but technology still hasn't advanced to that level yet. :mj2


----------



## Donnie

Ambrose Girl said:


> Happy birthday @Donnie and @NasJayz
> 
> You're only 26 though Donnie? You young lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@NasJayz

:hb Have a Birthday Slurpee.


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Donnie & @NasJayz :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @RetepAdam Enjoy your day! :mckinney


----------



## Clique

*CELEBRATE ~ IT'S ABOUT TO GO DOWN!*


----------



## Chrome

:hb Clique, welcome to the 30 and over club.


----------



## Brock

@Clique










Welcome to the big 3-0 club.


----------



## CJ

:hb @Clique hope you've had a great day :thumbsup


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Clique Man, you're old.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## 751161

Clique said:


> *CELEBRATE ~ IT'S ABOUT TO GO DOWN!*​




:hb homie. Always enjoy talking with you on here, hope you have a good day buddy :yay

I'm 22 in 9 days :lol :mj2 This year has gone so fucking fast. :maisie3​


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @Clique; Hope you have a good one!


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday @Clique

Have a good one.


----------



## Slickback

Happy Birthday Ya'll. :hb


----------



## Clique

Chrome said:


> :hb Clique, welcome to the 30 and over club.





Brock said:


> @Clique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the big 3-0 club.





CJ said:


> :hb @Clique hope you've had a great day :thumbsup





THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> :hb @Clique Man, you're old.  Enjoy your day.





The Fourth Wall said:


> :hb homie. Always enjoy talking with you on here, hope you have a good day buddy :yay
> 
> I'm 22 in 9 days :lol :mj2 This year has gone so fucking fast. :maisie3





Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> :hb @Clique; Hope you have a good one!





Empress said:


> Happy Birthday @Clique
> 
> Have a good one.


Thank you everyone! Your birthday well wishes are truly appreciated. I had an amazing weekend celebrating. Making the '30 & Over Club' look sexy af.


----------



## MC

Happy belated birthday @Clique


----------



## Punkhead

Well, it's my birthday today. I'm 21.


----------



## 751161

Happy Birthday @Punkhead :hb :hb :yay


----------



## zrc

The Fourth Wall said:


> :hb homie. Always enjoy talking with you on here, hope you have a good day buddy :yay
> 
> I'm 22 in 9 days [emoji38] :mj2 This year has gone so fucking fast. :maisie3


Happy birthday for tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## 751161

zrc said:


> Happy birthday for tomorrow or Monday.


It's on Monday :yay

Thanks :benson1


----------



## Clique

Punkhead said:


> Well, it's my birthday today. I'm 21.


Happy Birthday! *21* is a milestone number.
:grin2: CHEERS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @PunkheadHope you enjoyed your day. :mckinney


----------



## Empress

Punkhead said:


> Well, it's my birthday today. I'm 21.


Happy Birthday.


----------



## CJ

:hb @Punkhead










:hb for tomorrow @The Fourth Wall


----------



## 751161

CJ said:


> :hb @Punkhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hb for tomorrow @The Fourth Wall












22 tomorrow, getting old, dog :mj2

I'm going out tomorrow night, so good chance I get a bit drunk. If I start making daft posts on here, well ops

Should probably leave a note near my computer not to log in. :lol


----------



## 751161

Well, I guess it's time to celebrate?

I guess :maisie3


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Happy belated birthday to @Punkhead and happy birthday to @The Fourth Wall

Hope you both had/have great days


----------



## Empress

The Fourth Wall said:


> Well, I guess it's time to celebrate?
> 
> I guess :maisie3


Happy Birthday. I hope you get wasted real good.










I'm also going to shout you out too @Shala.

Please accept my bad singing and this as a token of our friendship.



Spoiler: Happy Birthday


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @The Fourth Wall Now go get blitzed, old man. :yes


----------



## 751161

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> :hb @The Fourth Wall Now go get blitzed, old man. :yes





Empress said:


> Happy Birthday. I hope you get wasted real good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also going to shout you out too @Shala.
> 
> Please accept my bad singing and this as a token of our friendship.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Happy Birthday





Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Happy belated birthday to @Punkhead and happy birthday to @The Fourth Wall
> 
> Hope you both had/have great days


Thank you beautiful people 










Good day so far :aryep

My nan brought me a cake today, she's a star :mj2 She came around first thing to wish me Happy Birthday. I think she's the one person who still sees me as a teenager, and I love it :lol Still treats my Birthday like a big deal. She always gives me money as well, even though I keep telling her I don't need it. I can't deal with this much kindness, one of a kind


----------



## MC

@The Fourth Wall How is it being old? 

Happy Birthday.


----------



## 751161

MC 16 said:


> @The Fourth Wall How is it being old?
> 
> Happy Birthday.


Definitely buying a mobility scooter & stair lift with my cash.

:beckylol

Thank you :lol Going out to a party in a few hours. :yay


----------



## zrc

Have a great time 4th Wall.


----------



## Jam

@The Fourth Wall YOUR BIRTHDAY IS THE DAY AFTER MINE??

HAPPY BIRTHDAY

Scorpios are the best I must say


----------



## 751161

zrc said:


> Have a great time 4th Wall.


:x



Jamaican said:


> @The Fourth Wall YOUR BIRTHDAY IS THE DAY AFTER MINE??
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> 
> Scorpios are the best I must say


Indeed it is. I think we're starting to figure out Scorpios are the wisest wrestling fans..

:Cocky


----------



## Slickback

:hb Fourth Wall


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Just turned 24 today. :hb


----------



## The Absolute

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, @Make_The_Grade!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GO GET LAID, FRIENDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Thanks @The Absolute


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Make_The_Grade said:


> Just turned 24 today. :hb


Hey, :hb  Hope you had a good time today.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Thanks @The Return OF THE SHIV


----------



## zrc

Happy birthday MtG


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Happy birthday MTG, hope you had a great day!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Thanks @Chief of the Lynch Mob and @zrc


----------



## Empress

Make_The_Grade said:


> Just turned 24 today. :hb


Happy Birthday :grin2:


----------



## The Absolute

:mark: :mark: *PROUD TO ANNOUNCE THAT I’M STILL KICKING AFTER 27 YEARS OF FUCKERY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## Empress

The Absolute said:


> :mark: :mark: *PROUD TO ANNOUNCE THAT I’M STILL KICKING AFTER 27 YEARS OF FUCKERY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


Happy Birthday.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @The Absolute Enjoy this momentous day of fuckery. :woo


----------



## The Absolute

THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> :hb @The Absolute Enjoy this momentous day of fuckery. :woo


Thanks Shiv!



Empress said:


> Happy Birthday.


Thanks Empress!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

:hb @The Absolute


----------



## The Absolute

Make_The_Grade said:


> :hb @The Absolute


Thanks brother!


----------



## Kenny

:hb


----------



## Jersey

Happy bday @The Absolute


----------



## Clique

The Absolute said:


> :mark: :mark: *PROUD TO ANNOUNCE THAT I’M STILL KICKING AFTER 27 YEARS OF FUCKERY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


All the fuckery is there to keep things interesting. Enjoy your special day & many many more! :hb


----------



## The Absolute

PaigeLover said:


> Happy bday @The Absolute


Thank you! Appreciate it!



Clique said:


> All the fuckery is there to keep things interesting. Enjoy your special day & many many more! :hb


Thanks brother!



Kenny said:


> :hb


Thanks man!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @The Absolute

Hope you've enjoyed yourself!


----------



## The Absolute

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> :hb @The Absolute
> 
> Hope you've enjoyed yourself!


Thanks mate. Cheers!

:becky2


----------



## 751161

:hb to @The Absolute 

Belated to @Make_The_Grade :yay


----------



## The Absolute

The Fourth Wall said:


> :hb to @The Absolute
> 
> Belated to @Make_The_Grade :yay


Thank you, Fourth Wall!


----------



## Not Lying

can't believe I'm 24 today. 
I go from feeling like 16-17 year old to feeling like 55 year old depending on my mood.


----------



## MC

Happy birthday @The Definition of Technician


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Definition of Technician said:


> can't believe I'm 24 today.
> I go from feeling like 16-17 year old to feeling like 55 year old depending on my mood.


:hb good sir. Have a good time!


----------



## 751161

The Definition of Technician said:


> can't believe I'm 24 today.
> I go from feeling like 16-17 year old to feeling like 55 year old depending on my mood.


Happy Birthday :hb :hb


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb TDOT 

Have a great day mate :becky2


----------



## Not Lying

MC 16 said:


> Happy birthday @The Definition of Technician





THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> :hb good sir. Have a good time!





The Fourth Wall said:


> Happy Birthday :hb :hb





Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> :hb TDOT
> 
> Have a great day mate :becky2



Thank you guys ! Love you all :grin2::x:eva2


----------



## The Absolute

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, @The Definition of Technician!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

The Fourth Wall said:


> :hb to @The Absolute
> 
> Belated to @Make_The_Grade :yay


Thank you.


----------



## Nostalgia

So I turned 25 today. 

And in typical fashion on my birthday, it is currently raining. November English weather can be particularly awful. :lol Oh well, I've got some nice plans for later on so all is good. (Y)


----------



## CJ

:hb @Nostalgia

Hopefully the rain subsides, & you get to enjoy your day (Y)

:hb @Kenny


----------



## 751161

Happy Birthday @Nostalgia

I hope you're feeling the Nostalgia today :sneaky


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @Nostalgia

Hope you have a smashing day!


----------



## Nostalgia

Thanks all.



CJ said:


> :hb @Nostalgia
> 
> Hopefully the rain subsides, & you get to enjoy your day (Y)


Funnily enough its stopped now. :hb


----------



## Kenny

I just turned 27. :hb to me


----------



## Brock

Kenny said:


> I just turned 27. :hb to me


:hb buddy

Have a great day and many happy returns.

@Nostalgia and to you too :up


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @Kenny

Have a great day mate!


----------



## Kenny

Bonzo said:


> :hb buddy
> 
> Have a great day and many happy returns.
> 
> @Nostalgia and to you too :up


Hoping Liverpool can get me off to a good start. (Y) 


Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> :hb @Kenny
> 
> Have a great day mate!


Thanks mate!


----------



## zrc

Happy birthday Kenny & Nostalgia. Hope you both have a good one.


----------



## 751161

Kenny said:


> I just turned 27. :hb to me


:hb :hb

We are still the best Mafia Duo :aryep


----------



## Kenny

The Fourth Wall said:


> :hb :hb
> 
> We are still the best Mafia Duo :aryep


The memories :mark:

We need to make a return. We're not finished with you :braun :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Nostalgia @Kenny Hope you both enjoyed your days.


----------



## Mordecay

Happy birthday to the N1 Peyton Royce fan in this thead, I wonder who that person is? :hmmm


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @ Un named Peyton Royce Fan 

Hope you have a fantastic day :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Chief of the Grinch Mob said:


> :hb @ Un named Peyton Royce Fan
> 
> Hope you have a fantastic day :lol


I am sure that fan appreciates that sentiment :grin2:


----------



## zrc

Happy birthday Peyton Morde. Have a great one. )


----------



## CJ

:hb @Mordecay Hope you have a great day (Y)


----------



## 751161

^ That jiggle :sodone

Happy Birthday @Mordecay I'm sure Peyton will get a Title run soon....one day :sadbecky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb to not so old man @Pratchett May you have many more. :yes


----------



## 751161

Happy Birthday @Pratchett

Have a good one :becky2


----------



## Pratchett

7-TIME AWARD WINNING WF LEGEND: THE SHIV said:


> :hb to not so old man @Pratchett May you have many more. :yes





The Fourth Wall said:


> Happy Birthday @Pratchett
> 
> Have a good one :becky2


Thanks guys. Will have to wait until tomorrow to get my birthday dinner, but tonight I shall have some delicious red velvet cake. :yum:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Happy Birthday @Pratchett

I hope you had a great one. aige*_


----------



## Pratchett

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Happy Birthday @Pratchett
> 
> I hope you had a great one. aige*_


Thanks man. In all honesty the day itself is so so, but I intend to make a good weekend of it.


----------



## zrc

Happy birthday Pratchett, have a great one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Nightrow :hb Enjoy your day. :mckinney


----------



## 751161

Happy Birthday @Nightrow


----------



## zrc

Happy BDay Nightrow have a good one.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb Nightrow, have a good one


----------



## Piers

Happy Birthay @Nightrow ositivity


----------



## Nightrow

Thank you guys!


----------



## CJ

:hb @Nightrow


----------



## Nightrow

CJ said:


> :hb @Nightrow


Thank you  Was honoured to have my birthday on CJ Day cause everyday is CJ Day 

:rusevyes :becky2


----------



## zrc

Who's next?


----------



## Corey

:hb to me, Drew Brees, and Shane O'Mac!

Went to a Wizards game Saturday night and they got a win PLUS the Jags beat those shitty Steelers on Sunday so it's been a great bday weekend! (except for Brees...) :lol


----------



## Slickback

:hb LADS


----------



## zrc

Happy birthday Corey )


----------



## Brock

@Corey

:hb Many happy returns

Belated one to @Nightrow too. :smile2:


----------



## Nightrow

Brock said:


> @Corey
> 
> :hb Many happy returns
> 
> Belated one to @Nightrow too. :smile2:


Thank you and Seneca 

When I saw that you had mentioned me in this thread, for a second I was expecting a "Party's Over, Grandpa!" :lelbrock :hogan

And :hb @Corey


----------



## Boba Fett

It's my Birthday XD


----------



## CJ

:hb @Boba Fett


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

belated happy birthday to @Corey and :hb @Boba Fett :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Belated :hb to @Corey @Ignis Scientia and @Seneca :hb @Boba Fett Have a good one. :mckinney


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

21 years old today. 

Getting far too old. :kurtcry


----------



## 751161

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> 21 years old today.
> 
> Getting far too old. :kurtcry


Happy Birthday Chiefy :becky2


----------



## zrc

Happy birthday Chief! Have a great one buddy and don't try to Lynch anybody.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

The Fourth Wall said:


> Happy Birthday Chiefy :becky2





zrc said:


> Happy birthday Chief! Have a great one buddy and don't try to Lynch anybody.


Thanks guys :becky2

And i'll try my best zrc :lol Can't promise anything mind!


----------



## Jersey

@Chief of the Lynch Mob


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> 21 years old today.
> 
> Getting far too old. :kurtcry



:hb Old Bean. :becky2


----------



## CJ

:hb Chief










Hope you have a good one mate :becky2


----------



## Nightrow

:hb Chief!

Have a great one and tear up the town with The Lynch Mob :becky2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb to *EL PADRE DEL SHIV* He's been very sick recently and I wasn't sure he was going to make it.


----------



## zrc

Happy Birthday Shivy


----------



## Boba Fett

CJ said:


> :hb @Boba Fett


 Thanks CJ !


----------



## Unorthodox

I am 27 today, Nearly dead :jet3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Unorthodox


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @AdamUpBxtch Hope you have a good one. :mckinney


----------



## MC

Man, I'm getting really old now.


----------



## 751161

MC 16 said:


> Man, I'm getting really old now.


Happy Birthday, dude. Hope you have a great day. :hb


----------



## MC

The Fourth Wall said:


> Happy Birthday, dude. Hope you have a great day. :hb


Thanks. I will now I can legally drink


----------



## Mordecay

MC 16 said:


> Man, I'm getting really old now.


Happy belated birthday :smile2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @DarkLady Have fun watching Elimination Chamber. :heston  Enjoy your day.


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @DarkLady :hb


----------



## DarkLady

THE UNBEARABLE LIGHTNESS OF BEING THE SHIV said:


> :hb @DarkLady Have fun watching Elimination Chamber. :heston  Enjoy your day.


:eyeroll


----------



## zrc

Happy Birthday DL have a good one x


----------



## Jersey

Damn 26 already. Happy b-day self


----------



## Brock

Jersey said:


> Damn 26 already. Happy b-day self


Many happy returns :smile2:


----------



## Jersey

Brock said:


> Many happy returns :smile2:


Thanks Brock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Jersey ; Enjoy your day. :yes


----------



## zrc

Have a good one Jersey


----------



## Jersey

@zrc & @I CAME, I SAW, I SHIVVED Thanks

@DarkLady Happy Belated fellow Piscean


----------



## Slickback

:hb Y'all


----------



## zrc

I don't wanna be 29 tomorrow. Someone take the number for me!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @zrc ; Enjoy your last year of your twenties.


----------



## zrc

I CAME said:


> :hb @zrc ; Enjoy your last year of your twenties.


Thanks Shiv. I will now forever be 29 :lmao.


----------



## The Absolute

Happy birthday, @zrc!! Hope the final year of your 20s is fucking lit!!*

(*Use this kind of lingo as often as possible this year. Once you hit 30, I think you'll be too old for it.)


----------



## zrc

The Absolute said:


> Happy birthday, @zrc!! Hope the final year of your 20s is fucking lit!!*
> 
> (*Use this kind of lingo as often as possible this year. Once you hit 30, I think you'll be too old for it.)


Thanks. I stopped using lingo about a decade ago. :lmao


----------



## Brock

zrc said:


> Thanks. I stopped using lingo about a decade ago. :lmao
> 
> Its really pissing me off that people born in 2000 turn 18 this year. They haven't fucking lived!


Many happy returns :wink2:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @zrc

Hope you have/you've had a good day man! :becky2


----------



## Jersey

@zrc


----------



## Empress

Happy Birthday to those that are celebrating and belated wishes to others.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Happy late birthday to my homie @zrc  .*_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Mr. WrestleMania ; Enjoy your day. :yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I CAME said:


> :hb @Mr. WrestleMania ; Enjoy your day. :yes


Thank you, kind sir. I greatly appreciate it. Thanks to anyone who wished me a happy birthday today in other threads and rep, as well. You guys are great.


----------



## 751161

Happy Birthday @Mr. WrestleMania ;

Hope you enjoy your day dude. You've been a great friend on here, you're a good guy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Fourth Wall said:


> Happy Birthday @Mr. WrestleMania ;
> 
> Hope you enjoy your day dude. You've been a great friend on here, you're a good guy.


Thanks, dude. Same here. I appreciate it. Won't be celebrating tonight because we're going to be getting a shit-ton of snow and with work early tomorrow and a longer commute almost guaranteed in the morning, just taking it easy tonight. We'll be going out this weekend to celebrate it at my favorite Italian restaraunt in NYC with some family and friends. Looking forward to it very much! Weekend can't get here soon enough!


----------



## zrc

Happy birthday Showstopper. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## CJ

@Mr. WrestleMania Happy birthday mate :hb Hope you have a good time at the weekend


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

CJ said:


> @Mr. WrestleMania Happy birthday mate :hb Hope you have good time at the weekend


Thank you very much, man!

That pic.

:trips8


----------



## Foreshadowed

*HAPPY 30TH BIRTHDAY @THEFREEMAN!!!* 

Today you turn 30 years old, such a milestone to reach! I've known you since you were 16 so it's quite surreal to see you evolve from a young teenager to young adult boy, ha ha!!!










Have a great day with your family and friends and enjoy your day! 

P.s. I know deep down this is how you're feeling now that you're 30... I know I am!


----------



## zrc

Happy birthday Freeman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @TheFreeMan ; Enjoy this most momentous of occasions. :hb


----------



## TheFreeMan

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Today marks my 29th year on this planet and I couldn't be more happier to be alive. I am grateful to my parents in giving birth to me and helping me on this amazing journey on gods green Earth. I am so happy and today I am going to drink and party the day way. :rusevyes :rusevyes :yes :yes :yes And thank you Grandma up in heaven to help raise me, I love you so much too from the bottom of my heart. Thank you for the lessons that you taught me growing up and thank you mom for showing me to the right path in this world. Without great parents and grandparents, I would be here today. This day is also for you guys. :yes :yes :yes*_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Today marks my 29th year on this planet and I couldn't be more happier to be alive. I am grateful to my parents in giving birth to me and helping me on this amazing journey on gods green Earth. I am so happy and today I am going to drink and party the day way. :rusevyes :rusevyes :yes :yes :yes And thank you Grandma up in heaven to help raise me, I love you so much too from the bottom of my heart. Thank you for the lessons that you taught me growing up and thank you mom for showing me to the right path in this world. Without great parents and grandparents, I would be here today. This day is also for you guys. :yes :yes :yes*_


:hb old man! Enjoy your day. :mckinney


----------



## Captain Edd

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Today marks my 29th year on this planet and I couldn't be more happier to be alive. I am grateful to my parents in giving birth to me and helping me on this amazing journey on gods green Earth. I am so happy and today I am going to drink and party the day way. :rusevyes :rusevyes :yes :yes :yes And thank you Grandma up in heaven to help raise me, I love you so much too from the bottom of my heart. Thank you for the lessons that you taught me growing up and thank you mom for showing me to the right path in this world. Without great parents and grandparents, I would be here today. This day is also for you guys. :yes :yes :yes*_


Happy birthday

Sounds like you already had something to drink :becky2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Thank you a million @the man, THE MYTH, THE SHIV ; !! :becky :benson 
@Captain Edd ; I had a couple shots already and thank you. :lol :lmao *_


----------



## TheFreeMan

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Foreshadowed

Hope you had a great day, dude. Welcome to CLUB 30!

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Chrome

Just turned 31 about an hour ago. :hb


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Chrome said:


> Just turned 31 about an hour ago. :hb


Happy Bday Mod.
:becky2:becky


----------



## Brock

Chrome said:


> Just turned 31 about an hour ago. :hb












Many happy returns :homer4


----------



## zrc

Happy belated buffday Chrome. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## Zone

@Chrome


















EDIT: I just now noticed that it was two days ago lol. 

Either way, I hope you had a great one. :grin2:


----------



## Lariat From Hell

As of midnight, I'm a month late, but your boy is 20 now. Whippee. And happy belated birthday to Chrome, crazy to still see certain people I remember around whenever I come back from months-long-breaks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Lariat From Hell ;


:hb old bean. :mckinney


----------



## Zone

@Lariat From Hell ;

:hb 

Thanks for the pics bro!! :grin2:


----------



## zrc

Happy birthday Lariat, hope you have a good one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Happy Birthday, albeit belatedly, to the uncrowned Best New Poster of 2017, her highness @LadyOfWinterfell ;. :hb


----------



## Mox Girl

Today (July 13) is my birthday  I'm probably older than most people think I am, cos some of you seem to think I'm a teenager LOL. You're way off.

I've had a fun day - I got some cool presents from my Mum (some WWE merch, my fave snacks, a new hoodie, two pairs of boots, a bracelet and a huge map of the USA for my wall cos I love the USA hahaha), we went out to lunch and I just treated myself to some Deano and Shield merch from a few websites


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Ambrose Girl ; 

:hb young lady. :yes 


@Blazeta ;

:hb Enjoy your day.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Ambrose Girl said:


> Today (July 13) is my birthday  I'm probably older than most people think I am, cos some of you seem to think I'm a teenager LOL. You're way off.
> 
> I've had a fun day - I got some cool presents from my Mum (some WWE merch, my fave snacks, a new hoodie, two pairs of boots, a bracelet and a huge map of the USA for my wall cos I love the USA hahaha), we went out to lunch and I just treated myself to some Deano and Shield merch from a few websites


Happy Birthday fellow NZer hope you had a sweet Friday.:hb

I'll give a +rep just because you're a kiwi:up


----------



## zrc

Happy birthday Ambrose Girl. Hope you had/ have a good one. X


----------



## BarackYoMama

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> @Ambrose Girl ;
> 
> :hb young lady. :yes
> 
> 
> @Blazeta ;
> 
> :hb Enjoy your day.


THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!

Also happy birthday Ambrose Girl awesome to share one with you.


----------



## Mox Girl

Blazeta said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Also happy birthday Ambrose Girl awesome to share one with you.


Ay, cool, we do share a birthday  Happy late birthday to you!

Friday the 13th birthday though, gotta love it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb: Michele.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Today is my birthday. :hb Happy that I made it. :yes


----------



## DarkLady

Happy Birthday, Shiv! :hb :woo


----------



## The Phantom

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Today is my birthday. :hb Happy that I made it. :yes


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb Shiv! Hope you have/ have had a great day my friend!


----------



## Jersey

@SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

DarkLady said:


> Happy Birthday, Shiv! :hb :woo


Seeing you here just made my day. :sodone Happy belated birthday to you. 

PS It's _SHIV._ :cudi :bryanlol


PhantomoftheRing said:


>


Love Frosty. Thank you. 



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> :hb Shiv! Hope you have/ have had a great day my friend!


Thank you kind sir. :becky2



Jersey said:


> @SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT


¡Muchas Gracias!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Anybody want some cake?


----------



## Empress

Happy Belated Birthday @SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT I know the past year has been a hard one but I hope the next few months will be better. All my best.

Happy Belated Birthday to those who recently celebrated as well.


----------



## Zone

I'm a little late to this party, but Happy Birthday SHIV!!!!

Hope you feel better in the next coming months :grin2:

WF still needs you, SHIV-sensei :sk


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Empress said:


> Happy Belated Birthday @SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT I know the past year has been a hard one but I hope the next few months will be better. All my best.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday to those who recently celebrated as well.


Thank you. All I ever ask for on my birthday is a Mexican Pizza and a large Pepsi. Since I was hospitalized for my birthday last year and the fact that I almost didn't make it, I cleaned up. Besides the Taco bell, I got a Bullet Club cake and my brother bought me something like six BC and Kenny Omega shirts.



Sub-Zero said:


> I'm a little late to this party, but Happy Birthday SHIV!!!!
> 
> Hope you feel better in the next coming months :grin2:
> 
> WF still needs you, SHIV-sensei :sk


Thank you. A day isn't that late. I once wished @DarkLady ; a :hb about six months belatedly. 



XxTalonxX said:


> :hb @SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT :hb


Muchas gracias. señor


----------



## Mordecay

Happy belated birthday SHIV, don't have much to give you, so I send you some Peyton pics, you probably will like them >


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Mordecay said:


> Happy belated birthday SHIV, don't have much to give you, so I send you some Peyton pics, you probably will like them >


:damn :sodone

Almost had another heart attack.  

Me likey those pics and now see the kind of cake I really wanted for my birthday. :trips8


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Happy Birthday @SHIV.

Someone should brand you the Face of the Forums at some stage, People will understand what I mean.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Today is my birthday. :hb Happy that I made it. :yes


Happy belated Birthday!!!

Hope you had a great day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Happy Birthday @SHIV.
> 
> Someone should brand you the Face of the Forums at some stage, People will understand what I mean.


Thank you mucho. :mckinney



Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> Happy belated Birthday!!!
> 
> Hope you had a great day


Thank you. It was a really good day.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Been a while since I've been to this thread.

Happy belated birthday @SHIV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Make_The_Grade said:


> Been a while since I've been to this thread.
> 
> Happy belated birthday @SHIV


Thank you very much. :becky2


----------



## zrc

Happy birthday Shiv hope you have/had a good one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

zrc said:


> Happy birthday Shiv hope you have/had a good one.



Thank you. It was pretty :nice


----------



## Jersey

@BOSS of Bel-Air


----------



## Carter84

Happy belated birthday @shiv, also hope u had a good day.:wink2:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Jersey said:


> @BOSS of Bel-Air



*Thank you for the lovely gif sir!*


----------



## 751161

:hb @BOSS of Bel-Air ;

It's good to see you back on here, dude. Hope you have a good Day, whatever it is you're doing. (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @BOSS of Bel-Air ; Hope you have the EST birthday possible.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

The Fourth Wall said:


> :hb @BOSS of Bel-Air ;
> 
> It's good to see you back on here, dude. Hope you have a good Day, whatever it is you're doing. (Y)


*Thanks guys! I'm actually going to RAW in Miami tonight! Look for a yellow dude on hard camera side with a Sasha jacket or jersey.*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

:hb @BOSS of Bel-Air

Hope you've had a good day man, and i hope you enjoy RAW! :sashahi


----------



## Jersey

@Certified G


----------



## Certified G

Jersey said:


> @Certified G


Thanks for this and the visitor message buddy


----------



## Mordecay

Happy Birthday Certified G


----------



## Jersey

Certified G said:


> Thanks for this and the visitor message buddy


----------



## Jam

Well I turn 25 tomorrow, yikes

Plan is to go Old Trafford today & watch Man United vs Everton (please don't ruin my day) then drink myself into oblivion tonight & regret it tomorrow while hungover in bed with my face dipped in cake that my sister decided to buy for me. Birthdays are getting less & less interesting but I still try to enjoy them before I get my pension. 

Feel like an old man already though :hoganjam

I'll survive to come back & give my best to Curry, Shala (if he's on) & 4th though


----------



## Brock

Happy birthday @Jam ;

A Chinese meal might be in order too, then. :yas

To still be in your 20's :mj2


----------



## zrc

Have a good one Jam.


----------



## 751161

Happy Birthday for tomorrow @Jam ;

You're one of the most down-to-earth posters on the site, always got on really well with you man. Hope your day is enjoyable. Sounds like you've got some fun shit planned! At least you're making the most of your Birthdays & your 20's. (Y) I should probably do the same instead of being cooped up at home all the time. :lol


----------



## Draykorinee

Commiserations on having to watch a united game. Happy birthday though.


----------



## Punkhead

Fuck, I'm 22 today. Had forgotten about it until this morning, don't like it, actually hoped no one remembers. All downhill from here, right?


----------



## zrc

Happy Birthday Punkhead.


----------



## Jam

Thank you lovely people & yes United suck & a Chinese is DEFINITELY on the cards Monday :lol

:hb @Punkhead; only way is up now


----------



## Brock

Happy birthday @Punkhead ; too

You youngling :mj2


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Punkhead :hb


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Punkhead ; I truly hope you enjoyed your day.


----------



## Jersey

@Jam


----------



## Empress

Happy Belated birthday @Punkhead and a have a great one @Jam!


----------



## 751161

I turn 23 today. 










Doesn't quite feel like my Birthday these days, the years seem to be getting quicker & quicker, but I'm going to try to treat myself. Planning on getting a Takeaway Pizza tonight, and probably watching some Horror films considering Halloween is tomorrow. Not doing anything special, but I'm content. :lol


----------



## Nostalgia

:hb Fourth Wall. Have a great day.


----------



## CJ

:hb @The Fourth Wall Have a good one mate


----------



## RBrooks

23? How long ago was that for me.... fuck, I'm old. 

Happy birthday! Your best years health-wise and ambition-wise have only started, I can only wish that you spend your time best ways imaginable. Time will fly so fast, you won't recognize how it all happened. Have a great Pizza anyway.


----------



## Brock

Many happy returns @The Fourth Wall ;

All these younglings :mj2


----------



## Mox Girl

The Fourth Wall said:


> I turn 23 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't quite feel like my Birthday these days, the years seem to be getting quicker & quicker, but I'm going to try to treat myself. Planning on getting a Takeaway Pizza tonight, and probably watching some Horror films considering Halloween is tomorrow. Not doing anything special, but I'm content. :lol












Happy birthday TFW <3

You make me feel old :lol Have a great day <3


----------



## Oneiros

Happy birthday @The Fourth Wall, have a great one! And a late happy birthday to Jam and Punkhead too :becky2

My birthday was just before you 3, turned 21 on the 25th of October. But I always forget this thread exists :lol


----------



## ffsBlueCafu

Happy birthday @The Fourth Wall


----------



## Mordecay

Happy Birthday Anna, I mean, @The Fourth Wall ; Hope you have a great day :hb:woo


----------



## Jam

Thanks for the later messages  I'm still rough from mine but I made it on to say..

Happy birthday to my brother from another....ISP @The Fourth Wall; :hb

One of the best people on here period, hope you're having the day you deserve


----------



## Jersey

@The Fourth Wall


----------



## zrc

This is a message for my bro from another ho. King Wall IV.
@The Fourth Wall;

Happy birthday you old fuck. 

Have a good one mate.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

I'm with @Brock; This thread is making me feel old and my bones are creaking. 

Happy birthday all you whippersnappers.


----------



## 751161

Thanks for the Birthday wishes. Love you guys.










I can't wait for my Pizza later.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @The Fourth Wall ; Enjoy your golden years. :becky2


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

The Fourth Wall said:


> I turn 23 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't quite feel like my Birthday these days, the years seem to be getting quicker & quicker, but I'm going to try to treat myself. Planning on getting a Takeaway Pizza tonight, and probably watching some Horror films considering Halloween is tomorrow. Not doing anything special, but I'm content. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Happy Bday mate.


----------



## emerald-fire

@The Fourth Wall Happy Birthday! Have a good one.


----------



## Empress

The Fourth Wall said:


> I turn 23 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't quite feel like my Birthday these days, the years seem to be getting quicker & quicker, but I'm going to try to treat myself. Planning on getting a Takeaway Pizza tonight, and probably watching some Horror films considering Halloween is tomorrow. Not doing anything special, but I'm content. :lol


*sings Happy Belated Birthday*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

I just turned 25 today. :hb

Also :hb @The Fourth Wall; Sorry I missed it.


----------



## emerald-fire

Make_The_Grade said:


> I just turned 25 today. :hb
> 
> Also :hb @The Fourth Wall; Sorry I missed it.


:hb MTG! Have a good one!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

emerald-fire said:


> :hb MTG! Have a good one!


Thank you :sk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Make_The_Grade ; :hb 

You are now one of the elder statesman of the board. roud


----------



## The Phantom

[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


Make_The_Grade said:


> I just turned 25 today. :hb
> 
> Also :hb @The Fourth Wall; Sorry I missed it.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Make_The_Grade

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> @Make_The_Grade ; :hb
> 
> You are now one of the elder statesman of the board. roud





PhantomoftheRing said:


> [YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Happy Birthday!


Thank you both. :sk


----------



## zrc

Happy birthday Make the Grade. Hope you have/had a great one.


----------



## 751161

Make_The_Grade said:


> Thank you both. :sk


Happy Birthday. :hb :hb


----------



## Make_The_Grade

zrc said:


> Happy birthday Make the Grade. Hope you have/had a great one.





The Fourth Wall said:


> Happy Birthday. :hb :hb


Thanks to you two as well. :sk


----------



## The Absolute

:mark: :mark:* I HAVE OFFICIALLY MADE IT TO TWENTY-EIGHT, BREHS!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## 751161

The Absolute said:


> :mark: :mark:* I HAVE OFFICIALLY MADE IT TO TWENTY-EIGHT, BREHS!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


You old bastard. :drose

Happy Birthday, hope you have a good one. :hb

Man there is so many Scorpios on this site. I love it.


----------



## Mordecay

The Fourth Wall said:


> You old bastard. :drose
> 
> Happy Birthday, hope you have a good one. :hb
> 
> Man there is so many Scorpios on this site. I love it.


Hey, be most respectful, I am about to turn 28 too, in exactly one month... and I do feel like an old bastard :mj2










Happy birthday The Absolute, have a nice one :hb


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @The Fourth Wall @Make_The_Grade @The Absolute @Jam :hb


----------



## Empress

The Fourth Wall said:


> You old bastard. :drose
> 
> Happy Birthday, hope you have a good one. :hb
> 
> Man there is so many Scorpios on this site. I love it.




:lol 

I was thinking that to myself. The Scoprios are here in full force! My brother is one. His birthday is next week.


----------



## zrc

Happy Birthday @Nostalgia; 

Have a good one buddy.


----------



## emerald-fire

Happy Birthday @Nostalgia

:hb :dance


----------



## The Phantom

:hb @Nostalgia! Keep it groovy!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Nostalgia ; :hb Hope it's a good one.


----------



## 751161

Happy Birthday @Nostalgia ;

Love ya' bud. Hope you try to make it a good one. (Y) Enjoy your Subway today. :woo


----------



## Mordecay

Happy birthday @Nostalgia ; have a good one buddy

Hopefully, it is IIconic :grin2:


----------



## Nostalgia

Thanks guys. 26 today so I'm closer to 30 than 20 now. :argh: 

Still I appreciate the wishes :hb


----------



## CJ

:hb @Nostalgia hope you have a great day mate (Y)


----------



## XxTalonxX

:hb @Nostalgia :hb


----------



## RBrooks

:hb Nostalgia still getting happy birthdays 4 days after the event, that's a boss :bige2 :clap


----------



## zrc

Happy birthday @Mordecay;

Have a good one you Peyton loving fiend.


----------



## Mordecay

zrc said:


> Happy birthday @Mordecay;
> 
> Have a good one you Peyton loving fiend.


Thanks, but unless you live in Australia, my birthday is tomorrow, December 4th :lol


----------



## zrc

Mordecay said:


> Thanks, but unless you live in Australia, my birthday is tomorrow, December 4th [emoji38]


I got in early!


----------



## 751161

Officially the 4th for me, so Happy Birthday @Mordecay ; 










I'm doing this now because I'm not 100% sure if I'll be on tomorrow. Have some Peyton gifs too.


----------



## Gordon Wallace

Frankly, I am not impressed by anyone surviving another orbit. It is not an accomplishment to be born on a particular day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @Moredecay ; *THE* Peyton Royce fan.


----------



## Empress

Have a good one @Mordecay :smile2:


----------



## Mordecay

Well, it's officially my birthday in my country. I turn 28, but I feel like 50 :sadbecky


----------



## Mox Girl

Happy birthday @Mordecay;


----------



## emerald-fire

Happy Birthday @Mordecay

:hb


----------



## CJ

:hb @Mordecay Hope you get a birthday retweet from Peyton


----------



## 751161

Mordecay said:


> Well, it's officially my birthday in my country. I turn 28, but I feel like 50 :sadbecky


Happy Birthday again. :woo

28, huh?


----------



## Nostalgia

Happy Birthday @Mordecay :hb


----------



## The Phantom

Happy Birthday @Mordecay 


Have a groovy one! :hb :woo :dance :asuka :anna


----------



## Mordecay

Happy Birthday @Doctor Phantom ; hope it is as groovy as you are










I will add more stuff you like when I get home, I am posting from my phone


----------



## Nostalgia

Happy birthday @Doctor Phantom. Have a great day. :cool2


----------



## The Phantom




----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Doctor Phantom said:


>


Happy Bday Arch Nemesis from the dark side of the galaxy?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hb @DarkLady ; :woo

Please enjoy your day down there.


----------



## CJ

@DarkLady :hb :beckyhi


----------



## DesoloutionRow

Just want to wish a happy 13-16th birthday to DammitChrist.


----------



## FROSTY

Headlouner said:


> Just want to wish a happy 13-16th birthday to DammitChrist.


I thought Dammit Christ was 12-15 :hmmm


----------



## Donnie

Happy 10th birthday to our young boy ROBODC.


----------



## Jersey

Happy B-day Self


----------



## Brock

Jersey said:


> Happy B-day Self


:hb

:brock3


----------



## Jersey

Brock said:


> :hb
> 
> :brock3


Thanks Brock, I appreciate that


----------



## zrc

Happy birthday Jersey, have a good one.


----------



## CJ

:hb @Jersey


----------



## Blonde

Jersey said:


> Happy B-day Self


Happy Birthday


----------



## Jersey

zrc said:


> Happy birthday Jersey, have a good one.





CJ said:


> :hb @Jersey





Lyynch said:


> Happy Birthday


----------



## Strike Force

Happy fifth birthday to my son. He is a husky man!


----------



## Mordecay

Happy Birthday @zrc ; :hb:woo:dance


----------



## Nostalgia

Happy birthday @zrc :cool2


----------



## zrc

Mordecay said:


> Happy Birthday @zrc ; :hb:woo:dance





Nostalgia said:


> Happy birthday @zrc :cool2


Thanks Nos and Mord. Even if the Peculiar Peruvian did post the Royce.. Again. I don't care, its party day!


----------



## Brock

@zrc ;

:hb

:brock3


----------



## CJ

:hb @zrc


----------



## Jersey

@zrc


----------



## The Phantom

Happy Birthday @zrc :hb


----------



## The Phantom

Happy Birthday @zrc :hb


----------



## 751161

Happy Birthday @zrc ;


----------



## Brock

I'm another year older today.

Yay.


----------



## zrc

Happy birthday Brock, have a great one.


P.S. Thanks for the well wishes yesterday everyone.


----------



## CJ

:hb @Brock


----------



## Brock

Thanks guys :brock3


----------



## Foreshadowed

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO @THEFREEMAN FOR TOMORROW! WHO TURNS 31! YAAAAY!!!*

I'm sending this now in case I don't get chance tomorrow as I'm not home majority of tomorrow, so just wanted to post this in advance to wish you a Happy 31st Birthday and I hope you have a fantastic day!










So have a fun time, drink aplenty and I hope you get everything you want for your Birthday. So have a good one!

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## TheFreeMan

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Foreshadowed 

Happy Birthday, dude. Have a good one, and don't forget to drink all the available alcohol....

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Jersey

Happy Belated B-day ♌ @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV
























♌
@BOSS of Bel-Air

Celebrate









And Remember


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Jersey said:


> Happy Belated B-day ♌ @THE MAN,THE MYTH,THE SHIV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ♌
> @BOSS of Bel-Air
> 
> Celebrate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Remember


*OMG, I LOVE BOTH OF THESE GIFS!!! Thank you.*


----------



## Jersey

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *OMG, I LOVE BOTH OF THESE GIFS!!! Thank you.*


----------



## Slickback

People born in August are the best


----------



## Jersey

@CJ


----------



## Mordecay

Happy belated birthday to the redhead lover @CJ ; GOAT


----------



## Carter84

Happy belated birthday to the kindest super mod on wf @CJ; hope the toon win for ya mate , slansha!!


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Yeah happy bday @CJ;


----------



## The Phantom

Happy Birthday, CJ!


----------



## zrc

Happy birthday @CJ; 

Hope you had a groovy one.


----------



## Slickback

Had my birthday last week! Just another day for me


----------



## Donnie

28 years old today :rusev


----------



## CJ

:hb @Donnie Hope you have a good one


----------



## Brock

Donnie said:


> 28 years old today :rusev


You youngling :boombrock

Many happy returns good buddy :brock3


----------



## zrc

Happy birthday Donnie cord.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Donnie said:


> 28 years old today :rusev


----------



## Punkhead

What's my age again? Nobody likes you when you're 23. I guess it's time to listen to this song the whole day.


----------



## 751161

Punkhead said:


> What's my age again? Nobody likes you when you're 23. I guess it's time to listen to this song the whole day.


Happy Birthday.










I'm 24 in 2 days, are we ancient yet? Just waiting for my video game reactions to get slower and slower, they are getting there. :mj2


----------



## Punkhead

The Fourth Wall said:


> Happy Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 24 in 2 days, are we ancient yet? Just waiting for my video game reactions to get slower and slower, they are getting there. :mj2


:hb Happy birthday, dude. :hb Yeah, we're getting old, already longing for the good ol' days. Time to start hating the zoomer generation for everything that's wrong in the world.


----------



## Mordecay

Happy Birthday @The Fourth Wall ; you are being miseed here, hopefully you had a great day :hb


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Well Happy Birthday @Fourth Wall;

Hope you have a Blissful day instead of a generic wonderful one.


----------



## 751161

I know I'm like 3 days late but my day was great actually. The last like 5 years I don't think I've been out properly for my Birthday. My friends came over pretty unexpectedly and arranged something which I was a bit taken aback by, but appreciated it. I guess it was nice to feel 'normal' for a change on my Birthday. I hate how you're basically conditioned to care less about it when you get older, but I can't lie that it felt good to get that attention for a change in real life. It's not good being on your own all the time.

So yeah, it was good and thanks for the wishes even though I've not really been here


----------



## Mordecay

Happy Birthday @Nostalgia ; you fucking suck :grin2:










Have a nice day


----------



## Mordecay

Happy Birthday to the most amazing poster in this forum, the most intelligent, good looking and funniest person around here... Me ?


----------



## Cheshire

Mordecay said:


> Happy Birthday to the most amazing poster in this forum, the most intelligent, good looking and funniest person around here... Me ?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Mordecay
Enjoy your day.


----------



## The Phantom

Happy Birthday to Mordy!










And Happy Belated Birthday to Nostalgia!


----------



## TJQ

I am here to farm happy birthdays to make mine suck less, thank you for your service.


----------



## Cheshire

TJQ said:


> I am here to farm happy birthdays to make mine suck less, thank you for your service.


----------



## The Phantom

Happy Birthday, TJQ!


----------



## The Soul Priestess

I just celebrated my 28th Birthday December 1st. I was born in 1991.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Well good day to everyone who's had/having one but came in to say i hope Mords got his Peyton lap dance


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Happy birthday to everyone who’s had one in December, our month is GOAT.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@DarkLady









Just wanted to stop by and wish you a








































































Check it out. You got my last post here.









Feels right. I wouldn't have it any other way. Enjoy your day down there and be safe. Please take care, chica.









You're the best.









PS


----------



## Foreshadowed

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY @TheFreeMan!*










Hope you have a fantastic day filled with birthday wishes and plenty of booze! Take care and have a great one dude! Take care.

🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎈🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂


----------



## Jersey

@BOSS of Bel-Air♌


----------



## The Soul Priestess

_December 1st 1991...
MY Birth Day.
I was born 5 weeks early. 
Premature. Had lots of health complications. In and out of Hospitals for the first 7 yrs of my life. _


----------



## StoneColdJedi™

Hello, all. I used to be a big, consistent user of the forum, but life (and a kid) have gotten in the way. I want to try and keep up with the new look and changes.

That said, celebrated 37 years a few weeks ago on Sept. 14


----------



## The Soul Priestess

StoneColdJedi™ said:


> Hello, all. I used to be a big, consistent user of the forum, but life (and a kid) have gotten in the way. I want to try and keep up with the new look and changes.
> 
> That said, celebrated 37 years a few weeks ago on Sept. 14


Congrats on the Kid. And happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

I almost forgot about my birthday until my wife reminded me. I do care about what she got me. If it's the thought that counts then I am Emperor.


----------



## Mister Abigail

unrelated article

_*Seppuku*_ (Japanese: 切腹, "cutting [the] belly"), sometimes referred to as _*harakiri*_ (腹切り, "abdomen/belly cutting", a native Japanese kun reading), is a form of Japanese ritual suicide by disembowelment. It was originally reserved for samurai in their code of honor but was also practiced by other Japanese people later on[_clarification needed_] to restore honor for themselves or for their families. As a samurai practice, _seppuku_ was used voluntarily by samurai to die with honor rather than fall into the hands of their enemies (and likely be tortured), as a form of capital punishment for samurai who had committed serious offenses, or performed because they had brought shame to themselves. The ceremonial disembowelment, which is usually part of a more elaborate ritual and performed in front of spectators, consists of plunging a short blade, traditionally a _tantō_, into the belly and drawing the blade from left to right, slicing the belly open.[1] If the cut is deep enough, it can sever the descending aorta, causing a rapid death by blood loss.






btw I'm joking don't stab yerself unless you want to


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

Mister Abigail said:


> *btw I'm joking don't stab yerself unless you want to*


I took it as a joke. No harm done. I'm in way too good of a mood to off myself anyhow.


----------



## The Soul Priestess

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I almost forgot about my birthday until my wife reminded me. I do care about what she got me. If it's the thought that counts then I am Emperor.


.....eh... How does one almost forget their own birthday??


----------



## Jersey

Happy birthday to me


----------

